# Muere el inventor del generador que funciona sin energía



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Era imprevisible. ¿Quién se iba a imaginar que podría morir justo después de poner su invento a disposición del dominio público? 

















Muere el extremeño Juan Luis Fernández Garrido, inventor de un generador de energía


En una reciente entrevista para HOY anunció que donaba al dominio público su invento más importante: un generador de energía




www.google.com


----------



## GatoAzul (14 Ene 2022)

Lamentable es poco.


----------



## Ordel (14 Ene 2022)

Algo huele raro con lo joven que era y de repente morir.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (14 Ene 2022)

No diran nada en la televisión y si lo hacen daran a entender que era un viejo chalado.

Lamentable que nadie se haya interesado por su invención ni se haya promocionado de forma adecuada.


----------



## LionelHutz (14 Ene 2022)

por eso se llama generador. porque genera.
si no se llamaria trasformador.

como el planeta que si fuera redondo seria redondeta.
todo muy logico.


----------



## MaGiVer (14 Ene 2022)

¿Y el paper con los planos?


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Algo huele raro con lo joven que era y de repente morir.



Era viejo, pero no deja de mosquear que justo lo hayan suicidado después de decir que quería donar el invento al dominio público.


----------



## AssGaper (14 Ene 2022)

Y donde ha colgado esa cosa de dominio público, quiero eso que nos ha legado a todos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (14 Ene 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Y donde ha colgado esa cosa de dominio público, quiero eso que nos ha legado a todos.



yo tambien quiero ver los putos planos.


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Ene 2022)

He encontrado esto en una de las noticias pero....llevo tiempo sin estar muy puesto en electromagnetismo....cuanta fiabilidad le dais a lo que se dice aquí:

_El inventor le explicó al diario local Hoy cómo funciona su generador: "Trabaja con simpatía, libre y sin estar enchufado a ninguna fuente de energía". El aparato dispone de un áncora magnética que consigue mover una rueda gracias a una longitud de onda exacta de carga magnética. _*Esa rueda es la que genera electricidad de 8 amperios de forma totalmente gratuita.*


----------



## petoca (14 Ene 2022)

En este foro se respetan las leyes de la termodinamica.


----------



## Manero empaque (14 Ene 2022)

Si donó su invento ¿dónde lo hizo? ¿dónde está registrada la patente? ¿dónde volcó los planos para que todos los podemos descargar y replicar? ¿hubo algún intermediario en la donación? ¿quién es ese intermediario? Esa debiera haber sido la labor del periodista de la noticia nada más conocer su muerte, pero como en este puto país no hay periodistas, sino chupapollas, pues es lo que pasa.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (14 Ene 2022)

Era alguien bondadoso, generoso y de honestas intenciones.

HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## das kind (14 Ene 2022)

¿Qué daño ha hecho ese hombre?

Con cada post demuestras aún más la basura que eres. Vivir tu vida debe ser una mierda de tamaño sideral.


----------



## Picard (14 Ene 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Y donde ha colgado esa cosa de dominio público, quiero eso que nos ha legado a todos.





Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> yo tambien quiero ver los putos planos.



Supongo que si lo ha donado pasando por burrocracia hezpañola ya los hemos perdido para siempre. Eso se cuelga en internet y en telegram, joder


----------



## Miomio (14 Ene 2022)

Es un mecanismo de cuerda lo que creo este señor?


----------



## CocoVin (14 Ene 2022)

Mas tonto y no naces.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (14 Ene 2022)

Com bien ha apuntado un forero el trabajo del puto chupapollas de periodista de mierda desde el segundo cero es conseguir una copia de esos putos planos.

PERIODISTA ESPAÑOL = HIJO DE PUTA Y BASURA CRIMINAL


----------



## Busher (14 Ene 2022)

Pues ya vereis cuando Eduardo Garzon done a la humanidad su formula para el dinero gratis, que es mejor todavia porque asi todo el mundo podra comprar cosas infinitas, energia incluida.


----------



## Jake el perro (14 Ene 2022)

Descanse en paz, siempre inventaba


----------



## Black Jack (14 Ene 2022)

Gran comentario de hijo de puta.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (14 Ene 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Descanse en paz, siempre inventaba



El menda tenia una patente llamada Vulkan que le compraron unos suecos y parece que le dió bastante pasta.

Al no pertenecer a ninguna chupipandi de comepollas, no ser mujer y tampoco maricón, se le ningunea por machirulo y ya.

¿Alguna puta charo de mierda del Ministerio de Industria y Energia que hable acerca de la invención de este Hombre?


----------



## zahara_ (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Picard (14 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El menda tenia una patente llamada Vulkan que le compraron unos suecos y pareemce que le dió bastante pasta.
> 
> Al no pertenecer a ninguna chupipandi de comepollas, no ser mujer y tampoco maricón, se le ningunea por machirulo y ya.
> 
> ¿Alguna puta charo de mierda del Ministerio de Industria y Energia que hable acerca de la invencion de este hombre?



También he visto que denunció a los de las pulseras Rayma y ganó el juicio, 14 millones le tuvieron que dar. Eso no me da muy buena espina porque lo de las pulseras rayma era un timo de cojones, pero bueno.

He visto un documento de una universidad (googlea Juan Luis Fernández Garrido PDF) de un tfg de un tío que le fue a entrevistar y le ofreció una colaboración la universidad carlos iii que al final quedó en nada "por motivos personales".


----------



## Genofinder (14 Ene 2022)

¿ Y la 1° ley de la termodinámica?


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Al ignore.

Buen intento, hijo de puta.


----------



## Picard (14 Ene 2022)

Huelga decir que si alguien consigue los planos, avise a un servidor


----------



## CANCERVERO (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Era imprevisible. ¿Quién se iba a imaginar que podría morir justo después de poner su invento a disposición del dominio público?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenpos (14 Ene 2022)

¿Yo a ti no te había metido en el ignore, hijo de puta?


----------



## Gentle (14 Ene 2022)

Asesinado


----------



## jorobachov (14 Ene 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Huelga decir que si alguien consigue los planos, avise a un servidor



Yo te paso planos de la escopeta maquilladora de hommer


----------



## andore (14 Ene 2022)

Aquí los planos


----------



## tarrito (14 Ene 2022)

si os molan estos temas, os recomiendo el canal de "Miguel Noche" en youtube

de hecho creo que entrevistó hace poco a este señor en su canal


----------



## Dmtry (14 Ene 2022)

Tremendo subnormal eres.


----------



## kerberos (14 Ene 2022)

Invento que se cepillaría las leyes más básicas de la Física existentes.... Realizado en un garaje Paco, por un cuñao Paco (Juan en este caso). No sé Rick.......


----------



## Dolce (14 Ene 2022)

Muérete, pronto y con mucho dolor, hijo de la grandísima puta


----------



## Billy Ray (14 Ene 2022)

Gentle dijo:


> Asesinado



No creo, era sociata, lo dice en uno de sus videos.

Se ha muerto de viejo esperándo palmaditas progres y sostenibles, un ingenuo, DEP.


----------



## SineOsc (14 Ene 2022)

Para verlo con tiempo.


----------



## Salchichonio (14 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> He encontrado esto en una de las noticias pero....llevo tiempo sin estar muy puesto en electromagnetismo....cuanta fiabilidad le dais a lo que se dice aquí:
> 
> _El inventor le explicó al diario local Hoy cómo funciona su generador: "Trabaja con simpatía, libre y sin estar enchufado a ninguna fuente de energía". El aparato dispone de un áncora magnética que consigue mover una rueda gracias a una longitud de onda exacta de carga magnética. _*Esa rueda es la que genera electricidad de 8 amperios de forma totalmente gratuita.*



Llevo un tiempo sin estar muy puesto en electromagnetismo.

Ni en termodinámica.

Me parto con vosotros


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (14 Ene 2022)

kerberos dijo:


> Invento que se cepillaría las leyes más básicas de la Física existentes.... Realizado en un garaje Paco, por un cuñao Paco (Juan en este caso). No sé Rick.......



Si fuera por los follaleyes de la termodinámica jamás se hubiese usado una palanca.


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Llevo un tiempo sin estar muy puesto en electromagnetismo.
> 
> Ni en termodinámica.
> 
> Me parto con vosotros



Y yo con tu puta madre pisoteada


----------



## crucificado_telecos (14 Ene 2022)

A que vienen tantos lloros?
Teneis todos los motores de imanes que querais en internet, a un solo click.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=magnet+motor

Ala, a disfrutar.
Que lastima que sean todos una estafa. Sin embargo nada os impide enviarles vuestro dinerito.


----------



## Salchichonio (14 Ene 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Si fuera por los follaleyes de la termodinámica jamás se hubiese usado una palanca.



Ajam. Cuéntanos más. Las palancas generan energía de la nada?


----------



## Orzoweyyy (14 Ene 2022)

Lo peor de todo es que ha muerto muy solo, a pesar de todos los hijos que tenía, y siendo un incomprendido en zafra, donde era "el loco de los inventos".
DEP para este GENIO, y espero que No haya habido ninguna mano oscura detrás de esto


----------



## sisar_vidal (14 Ene 2022)

Espero ver sus planos en archive.org.... oh wait que era una parida más


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (14 Ene 2022)

Descanse en RIP. Siempre alternaba


----------



## Cens0r (14 Ene 2022)

Nada crea energía de la nada.
Esto es como los que decían que podían transmutar el plomo en oro y pedían que los subvencionaran.
Quien se crea esta milonga es más tonto que un comunista.


----------



## amputado (14 Ene 2022)

otro enfermo mental que nadie tuvo los cojones de decirle que se tratara la enfermedad porque estaba viejo y esta mierda era lo unico que le daba ganas de vivir como el puto loco ese que hizo una catedral de mierda con los desechos de las fabricas que nadie queria y que es un puto peligro

hay que gastar mas dinero en salud mental y atender a esta gente en vez de dejarles autodestruirse con su mentira


----------



## Archibald (14 Ene 2022)

Que algún medio o institución dé crédito a esta gilipollez es síntoma de la profunda incultura científica (y a todos los niveles) que ha promocionado y promueve este régimen socialcomunista.

No sorprende que esta noticia venga de Extremadura donde lleva robando/mangoneando la PSOE desde que falleció el Generalísimo.


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

Ese invento es tan increíble que parece mentira!!!

Por qué todos los inventores de aparatos que generan energía de la nada tienen siempre esa pinta de doctor Jimenez del Oso después de fiestas de Bilbao?

Me lo pones a ese dando testimonio de una abducción ovni y me lo creo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Ene 2022)

La repentinitis está pegando muy fuerte este año.

Todo vacunadamente sospechoso...


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

A ver, que digo yo, por pura lógica...

Si un random de la vida en su casa ha sido capaz de dar con la fuente de la energía eterna usando un campo magnético y nosequé más... No creéis que ya habría dado alguien con ese invento antes?? joder, que en el mundo hay miles de universidades, con decenas de miles de investigadores, algunos de ellos con presupuestos millonarios sobre energía...

Pero no, el invento siempre lo hace un señor en su casa en sus ratos libres.


----------



## Busher (14 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Ajam. Cuéntanos más. Las palancas generan energía de la nada?



Claro.... es como los que explican a los novatos lo de las marchas de bicicleta en modo Ultrapaco... "Er plato pequeño pa subir y el grande pa ir deprisa".
A poco que el novato tenga dos neuronas conectadas preguntara "¿y si quiero subir deprisa...?

Pues mas o menos...


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

No sé si te iba a asesorar muy allá, pero que nos íbamos a echar unas risas te lo aseguro.

Por cierto, "ti" es sin tilde. Ese asesoramiento te lo hago gratis.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (14 Ene 2022)

El coronavirus no existe porque no está aislado.
Pero el generador de energía de la nada, sí.


----------



## Salchichonio (14 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Claro.... es como los que explican a los novatos lo de las marchas de bicicleta en modo Ultrapaco... "Er plato pequeño pa subir y el grande pa ir deprisa".
> A poco que el novato tenga dos neuronas conectadas preguntara "¿y si quiero subir deprisa...?
> 
> Pues mas o menos...



No has respondido. Qué tiene que ver la palanca? Generas energia de la nada con una?


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

En su mometno ya estuve a punto de hacerme una tarjeta de presentación de "experto en todo". No te digo más.


----------



## DICARE (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Era imprevisible. ¿Quién se iba a imaginar que podría morir justo después de poner su invento a disposición del dominio público?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antoine Lavoisier estará deseando que Juan Luis supere los ´filtros del purgatorio´ para tomarse unas cañas con él y aclarar unas cosillas.........


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (14 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Ajam. Cuéntanos más. Las palancas generan energía de la nada?



No, pero sirven para subir más peso que a mano alzada.


----------



## tejoncio (14 Ene 2022)

Hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Ene 2022)

DEP. siempre generaba...


----------



## Busher (14 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> No has respondido. Qué tiene que ver la palanca? Generas energia de la nada con una?



Obviamente no... pero es que yo te estoy apoyando, joder... digo que es la misma confusion de muchos con las maquinas o mecanismos que transforman la energia... que se creen que se la inventan.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Nada crea energía de la nada.



La Tierra no puede ser redonda porque los de abajo se caerían 




Ederto dijo:


> A ver, que digo yo, por pura lógica...
> 
> Si un random de la vida en su casa ha sido capaz de dar con la fuente de la energía eterna usando un campo magnético y nosequé más... No creéis que ya habría dado alguien con ese invento antes?? joder, que en el mundo hay miles de universidades, con decenas de miles de investigadores, algunos de ellos con presupuestos millonarios sobre energía...



¿Cómo esperas que te enseñen en una universidad algo que todavía no ha sido descubierto?


----------



## crucificado_telecos (14 Ene 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Para verlo con tiempo.



Joer, gracias por colgar esto.
Lo que me he podido reir con los tenedores y el abuelete...
Ulloa, Segura y Alex de la Iglesia se quedan cortos cuando intentan retratar este gran pais!


----------



## lefebre (14 Ene 2022)

Te ha salido la vena Nazi. Ya asomas la patita...


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Cómo esperas que te enseñen en una universidad algo que todavía no ha sido descubierto?



no digo que lo enseñen, digo que lo descubran los equipos de investigación de los laboratorios de las universidades antes que un jubilado en su casa en ratos libres.

Pues anda que no hay por todo el mundo investigaciones en curso, proyectos de fin de carrera, doctorandos y demás peña haciendo estudios sobre energía!!! madre del amor hermoso!! y el descubrimiento lo hace ese señor con el presupuesto que su mujer le deja para sus experimentos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Pues porque es una tecnología en pañales que necesitaría muchos años de desarrollo y perfeccionamiento para poder aplicarse de forma industrial.

Por poner un único ejemplo, uno de los primeros automóviles tenía un motor de vapor de 0'7cv de potencia. Lo que tú sugieres es algo como que, teniendo un automóvil así, te puedas plantear forrarte con flotas de camiones para el transporte de mercancías por carretera.


----------



## Busher (14 Ene 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> No, pero sirven para subir más peso que a mano alzada.



¿Y que relacion tiene una transformacion de fuerzas con una generacion espontanea de energia?


----------



## Migue111 (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pues porque es una tecnología en pañales que necesitaría muchos años de desarrollo y perfeccionamiento para poder aplicarse de forma industrial.
> 
> Por poner un único ejemplo, uno de los primeros automóviles tenía un motor de vapor de 0'7cv de potencia. Lo que tú sugieres es algo como que, teniendo un automóvil así, te puedas plantear forrarte con flotas de camiones para el transporte de mercancías por carretera.



Con la pasta que tienen las grandes multinacionales del transporte, si ese tinglado funciona lo implantan a nivel masivo en cuestión de meses.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> no digo que lo enseñen, digo que lo descubran los equipos de investigación de los laboratorios de las universidades antes que un jubilado en su casa en ratos libres.
> 
> Pues anda que no hay por todo el mundo investigaciones en curso, proyectos de fin de carrera, doctorandos y demás peña haciendo estudios sobre energía!!! madre del amor hermoso!! y el descubrimiento lo hace ese señor con el presupuesto que su mujer le deja para sus experimentos.



En una universidad se ríen en tu cara si intentas violar la ley de la termodinámica.

Estamos tan endiosados que creemos que ya lo sabemos todo y que no se puede inventar nada que vaya en contra de las leyes físicas conocidas.

Los principales inventores de la historia sacaron sus inventos de sus casas, y todos eran putos locos, incomprendidos, asociales y a alguno que otro se lo cargaron por decir cosas que después se demostraron ciertas.

Deberíamos ser un poco más humildes y reconocer que NO lo sabemos todo y que seguramente quedan muchísimas cosas por descubrir.


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> En una universidad se ríen en tu cara si intentas violar la ley de la termodinámica.
> 
> Estamos tan endiosados que creemos que ya lo sabemos todo y que no se puede inventar nada que vaya en contra de las leyes físicas conocidas.
> 
> ...



pero a ver. Si eso lo ha podido inventar un jubilauta en su casa, en sus ratos libres con su presupuesto, debería haber cientos, si no miles de personas que podían haber dado con ese mismo descubrimiento de manera paralela, que no está haciendo nada que no pueda hacer cualquiera en su casa, y hoy en día hay millones de ingenieros que pueden desarrollar inventos a ese nivel.

Lo dicho, es tan increíble que parece mentira.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Con la pasta que tienen las grandes multinacionales del transporte, si ese tinglado funciona lo implantan a nivel masivo en cuestión de meses.



Claro, igual que al fabricar el primer Intel 4004 tardaron unos meses en desarrollar internet y la realidad virtual, ¿verdad?


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pero a ver. Si eso lo ha podido inventar un jubilauta en su casa, en sus ratos libres con su presupuesto, debería haber cientos, si no miles de personas que podían haber dado con ese mismo descubrimiento de manera paralela, que no está haciendo nada que no pueda hacer cualquiera en su casa, y hoy en día hay millones de ingenieros que pueden desarrollar inventos a ese nivel.
> 
> Lo dicho, es tan increíble que parece mentira.



Lo que no sabemos es cuántos años llevaba ese hombre dedicándole la vida a perfeccionar su máquina, ni cuántos cientos de fracasos tuvo por el medio, ni cuántas veces tiró la toalla.

Estás dando por supuesto que eso lo hizo en un rato.


----------



## claudiofp (14 Ene 2022)

Tenia las 3 pautas?


----------



## Blackmoon (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Era imprevisible. ¿Quién se iba a imaginar que podría morir justo después de poner su invento a disposición del dominio público?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos dejó la receta?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 Ene 2022)

Ahora todo anciano que fallece es porque se lo han cargado...


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> He encontrado esto en una de las noticias pero....llevo tiempo sin estar muy puesto en electromagnetismo....cuanta fiabilidad le dais a lo que se dice aquí:
> 
> _El inventor le explicó al diario local Hoy cómo funciona su generador: "Trabaja con simpatía, libre y sin estar enchufado a ninguna fuente de energía". El aparato dispone de un áncora magnética que consigue mover una rueda gracias a una longitud de onda exacta de carga magnética. _*Esa rueda es la que genera electricidad de 8 amperios de forma totalmente gratuita.*



Son unos 1800W eso, si es el cacharro que sale en la foto me cuesta mucho creerlo, un generador de 1800W a gasolina pesa unos 200kg. Veo plausible la generación de energía con magnetismo, pero en primera lugar para generar una potencia admisible necesitarías 2 imanes enormes y ser capaz de absorber esa energía de atracción/repulsión en el punto concreto.

A priori lo que pone va en contra de la primera ley de la termodinámica ya que lo anterior sería transformar energía magnética en energía eléctrica pero no se puede obtener energía de la nada, solo transformar energía ya existente de algún tipo en energía eléctrica. Julios a Watios por ejemplo, Newtons a Watios etc etc. No me cuadra el tamaño de su invento con la potencia que dice que tiene.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Son unos 1800W eso, si es el cacharro que sale en la foto me cuesta mucho creerlo, un generador de 1800W a gasolina pesa unos 200kg. Veo plausible la generación de energía con magnetismo, pero en primera lugar para generar una potencia admisible necesitarías 2 imanes enormes y ser capaz de absorber esa energía de atracción/repulsión en el punto concreto.
> 
> A priori lo que pone va en contra de la primera ley de la termodinámica ya que lo anterior sería transformar energía magnética en energía eléctrica pero no se puede obtener energía de la nada, solo transformar energía ya existente de algún tipo en energía eléctrica. Julios a Watios por ejemplo, Newtons a Watios etc etc. No me cuadra el tamaño de su invento con la potencia que dice que tiene.



¿De dónde obtiene la energía un imán?

Lo pregunto desde el más absoluto desconocimiento.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Ahora todo anciano que fallece es porque se lo han cargado...



La suerte que ha tenido es la de no haber inventado el cacharro a los 30 años, porque seguramente no habría cumplido los 31.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Nos dejó la receta?



En teoría sí pero, si lo dejó en papel, puedes estar seguro de que ya no existe.

Creo recordar que dijo que ya había fabricado varias máquinas iguales para otra gente. Ya pueden sus propietarios buscarse un buen búnker.


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿De dónde obtiene la energía un imán?
> 
> Lo pregunto desde el más absoluto desconocimiento.



Un imán en si es neutro, no tiene energía. Hay energía cuando colocas algo en su campo magnético pero entonces al sistema de energía le has introducido tú energía cinética al colocar un objeto metálico en su campo de acción. Los imanes de todos modos son algo particular ya que cualquier cuerpo en principio tiene una energía potencial gravitatoria y los imanes además se ven atraidos-atraen por el núcleo de la tierra (que en esencia es la gravedad)


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Un imán en si es neutro, no tiene energía. Hay energía cuando colocas algo en su campo magnético pero entonces al sistema de energía le has introducido tú energía cinética al colocar un objeto metálico en su campo de acción. Los imanes de todos modos son algo particular ya que cualquier cuerpo en principio tiene una energía potencial gravitatoria y los imanes además se ven atraidos-atraen por el núcleo de la tierra (que en esencia es la gravedad)



No me esquives.

Si tú tratas de juntar dos imanes por el mismo polo, sabes que vas a tener que vencer una fuerza para conseguirlo. Esa fuerza es energía, tanto la tuya para juntar los imanes como la de los imanes para impedirte que los juntes. E igualmente sucede al contrario si los unes por polos inversos y tratas de separarlos.

Yo de física no tengo ni puta idea, pero estoy bastante convencido de que en los imanes está la fórmula para la generación de energía infinita, y le concedo a este buen hombre (que en paz descanse) el beneficio de la duda.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Llámalo fuerza, energía o como te dé la gana.

Para mantener un dron en el aire tienes que emplear energía si no quieres que se caiga. Para sostener un objeto metálico en el aire sólo necesitas imanes.

Si el dron necesita energía para vencer la fuerza de la gravedad, entonces los imanes también generan energía capaz de vencer esa misma fuerza.


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No me esquives.
> 
> Si tú tratas de juntar dos imanes por el mismo polo, sabes que vas a tener que vencer una fuerza para conseguirlo. Esa fuerza es energía, tanto la tuya para juntar los imanes como la de los imanes para impedirte que los juntes. E igualmente sucede al contrario si los unes por polos inversos y tratas de separarlos.
> 
> Yo de física no tengo ni puta idea, pero estoy bastante convencido de que en los imanes está la fórmula para la generación de energía infinita, y le concedo a este buen hombre (que en paz descanse) el beneficio de la duda.



Pero es que para juntar dos imanes por el mismo polo tu mismo lo dices, hay que aplicar fuerza, sino los dos imanes se mantienen quietos, cuando los acercas es cuando se repelen porque en el momento que anulas la fuerza inicial liberan toda la energía acumulada en el sentido contrario. Es el mecanismo de una goma o de un resorte, pero ni la goma ni el resorte hacen nada por si solos, hay que estirarlos y proporcionarles una energía inicial.

Si yo también estimo que por aquí pueden andar los tiros pero cuando hablan de "descubrir una nueva física/matemática" se refieren a esto, todo lo que sabemos y todo en lo que nos basamos es en una serie de leyes matemáticas que hasta ahora se han demostrado que no tienen excepciones, el día que aparezca una excepción habrá que reformularlo todo e igual se abren nuevos paradigmas pero es que hay algunos principios o constantes que no han variado desde que se descubrieron.


----------



## Quisqueyano (14 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No sé si te iba a asesorar muy allá, pero que nos íbamos a echar unas risas te lo aseguro.
> 
> Por cierto, "ti" es sin tilde. Ese asesoramiento te lo hago gratis.



Eres asesor financiero o por el estilo?


----------



## t_chip (14 Ene 2022)

Ostias....!Xicotonto está en contra!

!!PUES YO A FAVOR!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> ... todo lo que sabemos y todo en lo que nos basamos es en una serie de leyes matemáticas que *hasta ahora* se han demostrado que no tienen excepciones, el día que aparezca una excepción habrá que reformularlo todo e igual se abren nuevos paradigmas pero es que hay algunos principios o constantes que no han variado desde que se descubrieron.



Siempre ha sido así.

Todo lo que se sabía y en todo lo que se basaba la humanidad eran una serie de ideas preconcebidas que alguien en un momento dado desafió.

Imagínate cómo cambiaría la historia si Cristóbal Colón hubiese creído que la Tierra era plana.


----------



## anonimo123 (14 Ene 2022)

@Volvitо


----------



## Alarkos (14 Ene 2022)

Joder con los comunistas, sois todos unos putos psociópatas violentos, no falla ni uno.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Olvídate de levantar y céntrate en sostener.

¿Qué formas tienes de sostener un objeto en el aire?


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

*IGNORAD AL PUTO XICOTONTO*​

¿Es que no veis que sólo se dedica a crear mal rollo?


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

Quisqueyano dijo:


> Eres asesor financiero o por el estilo?



Algo así.

Fui encarcelado por un crimen que no había cometido, no tardé en fugarme de la prisión en la que estaba recluido. Hoy, perseguido todavía por el gobierno, sobrevivo como asesor financiero de fortuna, si tiene algún problema y logra contactarme tal vez pueda contratar mis servicios.


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Ene 2022)

Aquí un ingeniero no tiene otra cosa que hacer que tratar de desmontar las magufadas.

El invento del personaje que acaba de fallecer aparece en la página 27









Increible. Un ingeniero dedica el Trabajo de fin de Grado a desmontar los Generadores Magufos de Energía Gratis Eterna


Increíble. En el pais de los magufos un Trabajo de Fin de Grado Magufo meparto: dedicado a desmontar las teorías magufas de obtener energía gratis et amoremeparto: Incluye el invento de este flamante científico español...




www.burbuja.info






"*Increible. Un ingeniero dedica el Trabajo de fin de Grado a desmontar los Generadores Magufos de Energía Gratis Eterna*


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Ene 2022)

OT: me acabo de acordar de este señor y de su castillo de coral









Coral castle: el misterioso letón que construyó un enigmático castillo en Florida y su historia de (des)amor - BBC News Mundo


Edward Leedskalnin llegó a Florida en 1923, después de romper con su novia. Durante casi 20 años, este hombre de 54 kilos se dedicó a un esculpir piezas de coral que juntas suman más de 1.000 toneladas, sin ayuda de nadie. ¿Cómo lo hizo?




www.bbc.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿De dónde obtiene la energía un imán?
> 
> Lo pregunto desde el más absoluto desconocimiento.



Esto dice el ingeniero que ha dedicado el Trabajo de Fin de Grado a desmontar las teorías magufas.

"
3.4: Análisis del grupo de máquinas de imanes permanentes: 
i. Respecto a la fuente de energía: En las 
máquinas planteadas se da a entender que 
la fuente de energía son los imanes y que 
se extrae energía de los propios imanes 
mediante su efecto de repulsión. Esto es 
falso, ya que el campo magnético no 
almacena energía que se pueda extraer de 
ninguna forma. La única manera de 
desmagnetizar un imán es con un aporte 
externo de energía, aplicado en forma de 
campo en sentido opuesto, como señala 
Hernando Grande. Además es necesario 
comentar que estas máquinas sugieren un 
móvil perpetuo de primera especie, lo que 
violaría la primera ley de la termodinámica.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

No estoy de acuerdo en absoluto.

Una roca plantada sobre el suelo no la puedes mover a menos que emplees una cantidad ingente de energía.
Si pudieses usar imanes para que levitase, podrías moverla con un dedo.


----------



## Busher (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Olvídate de levantar y céntrate en sostener.
> 
> ¿Qué formas tienes de sostener un objeto en el aire?



Mediante fuerzas... no necesariamente energias.

Con una cuerda puedes colhar esa barra y no cae... ¿tiene la cuerda energia?


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Esto dice el ingeniero que ha dedicado el Trabajo de Fin de Grado a desmontar las teorías magufas.
> 
> "
> 3.4: Análisis del grupo de máquinas de imanes permanentes:
> ...



Ese hinjeñero está dando por sentado que lo que sabemos sobre termodinámica es una verdad absoluta.

Se dedica a desmontar los inventos de otros porque con esas ideas preconcebidas se morirá sin inventar nada.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Mediante fuerzas... no necesariamente energias.
> 
> Con una cuerda puedes colhar esa barra y no cae... ¿tiene la cuerda energia?



Las cuerdas no pueden sostener nada en el aire sin un punto de apoyo.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (14 Ene 2022)

Comentario de mendrugo criado en un lupanar.
Te lo explico: No veo justificado que un hijo de puta, o sea tu, desee la muerte a gente cuya única falla sea el ser crédulos.


----------



## 01001 (14 Ene 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Algo huele raro con lo joven que era y de repente morir.



A mi me da la impresión que el hombre sabía que le quedaba poco y quería aportar algo a este mundo.


----------



## McFly (14 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No diran nada en la televisión y si lo hacen daran a entender que era un viejo chalado.
> 
> Lamentable que nadie se haya interesado por su invención ni se haya promocionado de forma adecuada.



Te imaginas si te digo que se puede curar a alguien de un cáncer con una agua "bendita'?
Señores, la termodinámica por favor respetenla o os hará polvo


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Te imaginas si te digo que se puede curar a alguien de un cáncer con una agua "bendita'?
> Señores, la termodinámica por favor respetenla o os hará polvo



Si le hubieses dicho a Cristóbal Colón que se caería con sus barcos al abismo, se habría reído en tu cara. De hecho probablemente se rió incluso en la cara de los Reyes Católicos.

Y fíjate, tenía razón.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (14 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Y que relacion tiene una transformacion de fuerzas con una generacion espontanea de energia?



Quizás el inventor se expresó mal.


----------



## McFly (14 Ene 2022)

A ver tío... No puedes sacar energía de dónde no la hay. Así de sencillo.
La energía ni se crea ni se destruye tan solo se transforma
Eso de crear energía gratis? Joder macho....


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ene 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> A que vienen tantos lloros?
> Teneis todos los motores de imanes que querais en internet, a un solo click.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=magnet+motor
> ...



Mira que eres sucnor:


----------



## Busher (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Las cuerdas no pueden sostener nada en el aire sin un punto de apoyo.



Lo que tu llamas "punto de apoyo" no es mas que un 99,9% de vacio con unas cuantas particulas que se mantienen mas o menos cohesionadas gracias a FUERZAS. Y LA BARRA IGUAL... y tu y yo y el iman y la cuerda y todo lo que existe en el puto universo. FUERZAS... con diferentes natiralezas y alcances, pero FUERZAS.


----------



## B. Golani (14 Ene 2022)

TODO CUENTO


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> A ver tío... No puedes sacar energía de dónde no la hay. Así de sencillo.
> La energía ni se crea ni se destruye tan solo se transforma
> Eso de crear energía gratis? Joder macho....



A un tal Edison se le ocurrió que se podía producir luz sin fuego.

Qué zumbado de mierda, ¿verdad?


----------



## remosinganas (14 Ene 2022)

Lo han suicidaooo.. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remosinganas (14 Ene 2022)

Lo han suicidaooo.. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McFly (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> A un tal Edison se le ocurrió que se podía producir luz sin fuego.
> 
> Qué zumbado de mierda, ¿verdad?



La electricidad no es una fuente de energía. Ese es tu nivel


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas "punto de apoyo" no es mas que un 99,9% de vacio con unas cuantas particulas que se mantienen mas o menos cohesionadas gracias a FUERZAS. Y LA BARRA IGUAL... y tu y yo y el iman y la cuerda y todo lo que existe en el puto universo. FUERZAS... con diferentes natiralezas y alcances, pero FUERZAS.



Ok, pues díselo a los ingenieros aeronáuticos y que hagan volar helicópteros con cuerdas.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Si tú tratas de juntar dos imanes por el mismo polo, sabes que vas a tener que vencer una fuerza para conseguirlo. Esa fuerza es energía, tanto la tuya para juntar los imanes como la de los imanes para impedirte que los juntes. E igualmente sucede al contrario si los unes por polos inversos y tratas de separarlos.
> 
> Yo de física no tengo ni puta idea, pero estoy bastante convencido de que en los imanes está la fórmula para la generación de energía infinita, y le concedo a este buen hombre (que en paz descanse) el beneficio de la duda.



Fuerza no es energía.

Un par de imanes tienen la misma energía que un muelle: la que le metas.

Y una cosa es que los límites de la ingeniería se superen continuamente (Edison y la bombilla), y otra que un tipo diga que ha descubierto en su garaje cómo saltarse la ley física más fundamental y probada de la historia.

Imagina que alguien dice que ha inventado un cuchillo jamonero especial, uno que por más lonchas de jamón que cortes, la cantidad de jamón de la pieza no menguará, así que tendrás jamón infinito y gratis.

Pues lo de la "energía libre" sería todavía más increíble que el "jamón libre".


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

McFly dijo:


> La electricidad no es una fuente de energía. Ese es tu nivel



No he hecho esa mención como fuente de energía sino como forma de romper ideas preconcebidas.

No sabes hilar dos mensajes seguidos pero te atreves a señalar el nivel de los demás. Estás bonico.


----------



## Knish77 (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Era imprevisible. ¿Quién se iba a imaginar que podría morir justo después de poner su invento a disposición del dominio público?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjame adivinar.

¿Utilizó su propio invento para la diálisis?


----------



## Busher (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ok, pues díselo a los ingenieros aeronáuticos y que hagan volar helicópteros con cuerdas.



¿Colgarlos o volar?


----------



## crucificado_telecos (14 Ene 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mira que eres sucnor:



Hombre, el Yildiz! Ese charlatan es muy bueno.
Pero es un aficionado, aprende de los profesionales de verdad:



Habia tambien unos alemanes que tenian tambien un maquinon perpetuo espectacular, con columnas de agua de 6 metros o mas y boyas que subian por una cadena, pero los he perdido de vista.

Nuestro inventor patrio con su motor de tenedores se queda muy lejos de los estafadores de referencia.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Imagina que alguien dice que ha inventado un cuchillo jamonero especial, uno que por más lonchas de jamón que cortes, la cantidad de jamón de la pieza no menguará, así que tendrás jamón infinito y gratis.
> 
> Pues lo de la "energía libre" sería todavía más increíble que el "jamón libre".



Tal vez no se pueda conseguir energía infinita sólo con imanes (o tal vez sí; yo no pongo la mano en el fuego), pero los imanes son capaces de ahorrar energía, por lo que al final el efecto es el mismo: necesitas menos energía para hacer la misma cosa.

Si las carreteras fuesen imanes, los coches se podrían mover con una vela (de tela, no de cera).


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> ¿Colgarlos o volar?



Sostenerlos en el aire sin puntos de apoyo.


----------



## Plinio Sexto (14 Ene 2022)

Dicho sea eso con la profundidad intelectual de un charco sucio de carretera y con el elevado valor humano de un palo viejo de gallinero.

Igual es que no soy tan joven para saberlo todo, pero a menos que se me escape otro contexto que explique su comentario y me disculpe entonces del mío que largo trecho ha de andar aún usted para encontrar en paz su lugar en el mundo.


----------



## Evolucionista (14 Ene 2022)

Ordel dijo:


> Algo huele raro con lo joven que era y de repente morir.



Vete a ver a Belén Esteban en Telecirco que sus noticias son mucho más importantes.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Plinio Sexto dijo:


> Igual es que no soy tan joven para saberlo todo



Grandioso 

Me lo apunto.


----------



## Busher (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sostenerlos en el aire sin puntos de apoyo.



Imposible.

Nada mas pesado que el aire puede flotar en nuestra atmosfera sin apoyarse ni estar sujeto por algo.


----------



## fayser (14 Ene 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Y una cosa es que los límites de la ingeniería se superen continuamente (Edison y la bombilla), y otra que un tipo diga que ha descubierto en su garaje cómo saltarse la ley física más fundamental y probada de la historia.



No sólo es que esté probada la conservación de la energía, es que gracias al famoso Teorema de Noether se demostró que *si las leyes de la física tienen simetría temporal, entonces la energía se conserva*.

Ese resultado es de los más profundos que hay en física. Significa que la conservación de la energía no es una hipótesis que haya que probar, sino que es una consecuencia matemática del hecho de que las leyes de la física son las mismas hoy que mañana.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ene 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Hombre, el Yildiz! Ese charlatan es muy bueno.
> Pero es un aficionado, aprende de los profesionales de verdad:
> 
> 
> ...



Allí mismo desmontaron la máquina pieza a pieza para buscar el engaño: no lo hallaron. Así que no digas tontás.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

No 

La fuerza gravitacional sólo atrae, no repele, y ésa es la principal capacidad que podemos aprovechar de los imanes: vencer la fuerza gravitacional sin emplear energía.


Correcto, pero a lo mejor yo no busco que me devuelva trabajo sino que me lo ahorre, y eso sí es posible conseguirlo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Imposible.



Por fin me das la razón.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ...las leyes de la física son las mismas hoy que mañana.



Lo que faltaría saber es si las leyes de la física que conocemos son las correctas.


----------



## ciberobrero (14 Ene 2022)

Sin energía... Suuuuure


----------



## Ponix (14 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> He encontrado esto en una de las noticias pero....llevo tiempo sin estar muy puesto en electromagnetismo....cuanta fiabilidad le dais a lo que se dice aquí:
> 
> _El inventor le explicó al diario local Hoy cómo funciona su generador: "Trabaja con simpatía, libre y sin estar enchufado a ninguna fuente de energía". El aparato dispone de un áncora magnética que consigue mover una rueda gracias a una longitud de onda exacta de carga magnética. _*Esa rueda es la que genera electricidad de 8 amperios de forma totalmente gratuita.*



Ya ... Pero él pagaba la luz a que sí? Siempre es igual, si consigues algo así ponlo a funcionar. Crea una casa completamente autónoma y grabalo para Youtube. Pero no.


----------



## Ponix (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Lo que faltaría saber es si las leyes de la física que conocemos son las correctas.



Pues a estudiar física toca. Si fuera tan fácil habría bastantes pruebas. La termodinámica no se puede hackear.


----------



## machinaexdeus (14 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El menda tenia una patente llamada Vulkan que le compraron unos suecos y parece que le dió bastante pasta.




En realidad lo que le compraron fue el derecho a utilizar el nombre porque la empresa sueca que se iba a establecer en España se llamaba igual.


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No diran nada en la televisión y si lo hacen daran a entender que era un viejo chalado.
> 
> Lamentable que nadie se haya interesado por su invención ni se haya promocionado de forma adecuada.



Yo y pocos más, y yo llego tarde.


----------



## crucificado_telecos (14 Ene 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Allí mismo desmontaron la máquina pieza a pieza para buscar el engaño: no lo hallaron. Así que no digas tontás.



Veo que eres facil de convencer. Los magos profesionales deben pasarselo bomba contigo como publico!

Esa cutre demostracion la vi en su dia, es un aula de una universidad y quienes examinan el cacharro son alumnos. No se le intento hacer ningun test formal y el aparato tiene sitio de sobra para esconder lo que a uno le apetezca.

Los charlatanes buenos de verdad son como los de graphenano o black light power, que meten directamente a alguna universidad en el ajo por medio de algun profesor senil o corruptible.
Aprende de un maestro del engaño: Andrea Rosi, tres grandes estafas conocidas a lo largo de su vida, y solo piso la carcel en la 1a.


----------



## L'omertá (14 Ene 2022)

Lamento su fallecimiento y su intención era buena pero estas cosas....


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Vencer no significa anular sino contrarrestar.

Los imanes pueden contrarrestar la fuerza gravitacional gracias a que repelen.


Así


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Pues a estudiar física toca. Si fuera tan fácil habría bastantes pruebas. La termodinámica no se puede hackear.



No puedes estudiar algo que aún está por descubrir.


----------



## cnk57 (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Era imprevisible. ¿Quién se iba a imaginar que podría morir justo después de poner su invento a disposición del dominio público?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un invento, eso está claro.

Lo malo es que no funciona.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Es un invento, eso está claro.
> 
> Lo malo es que no funciona.



Veo que os tienen bien lavado el cerebro con esas leyes físicas universales e incuestionables que aún no saben explicar el porqué de los agujeros negros.

No lo sabemos todo. Es importante entender esto.


----------



## cnk57 (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Veo que os tienen bien lavado el cerebro con esas leyes físicas universales e incuestionables que aún no saben explicar el porqué de los agujeros negros.
> 
> No lo sabemos todo. Es importante entender esto.



Tú desde luego, bro.

Que la física no pueda explicar X, no implica que no pueda explicar Y. 
O que no pueda explicar lo que a ti te convenga que no pueda explicar.

Bro, tu lógica es endeble.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (14 Ene 2022)

Genofinder dijo:


> ¿ Y la 1° ley de la termodinámica?



Por la 1ª no parecía tener mucho respeto, pero la 2ª sí que la ha seguido a pies juntillas

P.S. Por favor *baneo automático* de cualquiera que abra un hilo de móviles perpetuos en el principal. Ya hay suficiente analfabetismo científico en este foro.


----------



## Frysby (14 Ene 2022)

Se te ve buena persona y empatíca


----------



## Mistermaguf (14 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> A ver, que digo yo, por pura lógica...
> 
> Si un random de la vida en su casa ha sido capaz de dar con la fuente de la energía eterna usando un campo magnético y nosequé más... No creéis que ya habría dado alguien con ese invento antes?? joder, que en el mundo hay miles de universidades, con decenas de miles de investigadores, algunos de ellos con presupuestos millonarios sobre energía...
> 
> Pero no, el invento siempre lo hace un señor en su casa en sus ratos libres.



Es que en las universidades nos obligan a respetar las leyes de la termodinámica, y así no hay cristo que pueda inventar nada.

Putas unis heteropatriarcales.


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2022)

kerberos dijo:


> Invento que se cepillaría las leyes más básicas de la Física existentes.... Realizado en un garaje Paco, por un cuñao Paco (Juan en este caso). No sé Rick.......



Como apple y windows


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Tú desde luego, bro.
> 
> Que la física no pueda explicar X, no implica que no pueda explicar Y.
> O que no pueda explicar lo que a ti te convenga que no pueda explicar.
> ...



Si la física no puede explicar X, entonces lo endeble son las teorías físicas que tú das por absolutas.

Y sí, he dicho *teorías* físicas. Eso de "_leyes"_ se lo debió poner alguien con el ego muy subido y el cerebro muy limitado.


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Si la física no puede explicar X, entonces lo endeble son las teorías físicas que tú das por absolutas.
> 
> Y sí, he dicho *teorías* físicas. Eso de "_leyes"_ se lo debió poner alguien con el ego muy subido y el cerebro muy limitado.



afirmaciones extraordinarias requieren de pruebas extraordinarias. Hasta ahora solo tenemos un video de ese tío con un tinglado montado con tenedores.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

En absoluto. La pelota no puede permanecer en el aire por tiempo indefinido.



Ya te lo dije en anteriores mensajes, pero no lo quieres entender.

No me parecen interesantes los imanes sólo por la posibilidad que yo no descarto de obtener energía de ellos, sino también por la energía que permiten ahorrar, y te repito: *si las carreteras fuesen imanes, nos podríamos desplazar con velas de velero*.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> afirmaciones extraordinarias requieren de pruebas extraordinarias. Hasta ahora solo tenemos un video de ese tío con un tinglado montado con tenedores.



Creo que no he hablado del invento de ese hombre en todo el hilo, a pesar de que lo he abierto yo.

Vuelve atrás y lee mis mensajes de nuevo porque te has perdido.


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No me parecen interesantes los imanes sólo por la posibilidad que yo no descarto de obtener energía de ellos, sino también por la energía que permiten ahorrar, y te repito: *si las carreteras fuesen imanes, nos podríamos desplazar con velas de velero*.



Y pa frenar y girar cómo lo hacemos sin rozamiento?


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Creo que no he hablado del invento de ese hombre en todo el hilo, a pesar de que lo he abierto yo.
> 
> Vuelve atrás y lee mis mensajes de nuevo porque te has perdido.



coño! que el hilo va del invento del tío ese!!!

Y con respecto a las LEYES (sí, LEYES) de la termodinámica... podías haber argumentado "hecha la ley, hecha la trampa".


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (14 Ene 2022)

Guau que malote eres.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (14 Ene 2022)

Y tú que tal llevas la lobotomia?


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Ene 2022)

das kind dijo:


> ¿Qué daño ha hecho ese hombre?
> 
> Con cada post demuestras aún más la basura que eres. Vivir tu vida debe ser una mierda de tamaño sideral.



Es un masón que está muy agusto con el plan. Ellos arriba nosotros esclavos.

Bien puede ser que el viejo esté loco o sea hasta una estafa. Pero ese mensaje de ese masón. Ahí ha tenido un escape. A lo mejor ese viejo si tenía algo.

Y es que si no controlan la energía están perdidos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Y pa frenar y girar cómo lo hacemos sin rozamiento?



¿Por qué no puede haber rozamiento para frenar y girar?


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Ene 2022)

Veis como el estos globalistas al final lo que son es machistas, racistas y todo el pack completo que criminalizan...


----------



## Ederto (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Por qué no puede haber rozamiento para frenar y girar?



porque después tienes que acelerar otra vez.


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Ene 2022)

En el último caso puede que no seas capaz de sacar energía de la nada. Pero podrías abaratar el coste brutalmente.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> ...podías haber argumentado "hecha la ley, hecha la trampa".



No soy tan básico. Prefiero limitarme a dudar de todo lo que se tiene por indiscutible, por eso no estoy emponzoñado.

Que hasta ahora nadie haya conseguido definir una teoría mejor que la de la termodinámica no significa que sea indiscutible; sólo significa que aún no lo sabemos todo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> porque después tienes que acelerar otra vez.



Pues aceleras, ya ves tú qué problema. Te está empujando el viento.


----------



## Pato Sentado (14 Ene 2022)

Desgraciadamente las leyes básicas de la naturaleza hay que cumplirlas.
Pero en esa misma naturaleza hay diferencias de potencial, sea térmico, eléctrico, gravitacional o magnetico que están ahí gratis y no estamos aprovechando o lo hacemos muy poco, léase geotèrmia, aprovechar la energía eléctrica de las nubes, ... Pero siempre cumpliendo las leyes de la termodinámica.
Cuando llegamos a casa en el coche la mecánica está caliente. Simplemente tiramos esa energía al apagarlo. Si a alguien se le ocurriera aprovechar toda esa energía para, por ejemplo, obtener agua del aire, ya sería un avance.


----------



## kristallo (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Era imprevisible. ¿Quién se iba a imaginar que podría morir justo después de poner su invento a disposición del dominio público?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magufo que ignoraba las leyes de la termodinámica. DEP.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

No.

Una pelota en el suelo tiene que vencer una fuerza de gravedad para alzarse o una de rozamiento para desplazarse. Y con una pelota lo tienes fácil, pero cambia la pelota por un contenedor de escombros y verás qué risa.


No parece ser cierto lo que dices





Sé que existen esos trenes, pero se mueven con electroimanes y yo estoy hablando de imanes, aunque el principio es el mismo.

Y no, no hay rozamiento en mi teoría. Vendría a ser como lo del vídeo de la barra que levita pero en forma alargada. La barra nunca rozaría con nada y podría desplazarse con un impulso ridículo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Ene 2022)

Genofinder dijo:


> ¿ Y la 1° ley de la termodinámica?



Las leyes de la termodinámica son leyes porque es indemostrable más que de forma empírica. Lo cual no cierra la puerta de encontrar casos en los que no se cumpla.
Por ejemplo la gravitación universal parecía perfecta, pero quedaba coja al observar el movimiento de algunos astros. Le faltaba exactitud. Pues la vino a completar Einstein con la ley de la relatividad.

Puede que creas que esto no se ha dado todavía con la termodinámica. Pero eso es falso. Se han encontrado (ahora no recuerdo si eran partículas subatómicas o determinados átomos o moléculas) que al ser incididos por un haz de láser a determinada longitud de honda, etc.. eran capaces de emitir una cantidad de energía mayor que la que habrían absorbido sin perder masa ni nada.

Por otra parte, con grafeno. Ahora no recuerdo si era grafeno sin más, o lo hacían al ensamblar dos planchas de grafeno en determinado ángulo. Conseguían producir energía de la nada. En este caso parecía bastante claro que esta energía la absorbía ondas electromagnéticas del ambiente y la acumulaba hasta que la empezaba a emitir en forma de radiación. Segurmante no les cueste demasiado extraer esa energía antes de que se empiece a emitir.

Y eso es lo que sabemos. Lo que pueden tener bajo 7 llaves en las compañías energéticas puede ser flipante.


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Ene 2022)

Pero estos raíles de trenes magnéticos de hecho ya se estaban empleando. No hablan de electromanes si no de imanes en equilibrio a secas no se necesita energía para hacer levitar algo.

Cuando era pequeño tenía uno de estos. Se podía pasar cantidad de tiempo girando sin que nadie lo tocara.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Desgraciadamente las leyes básicas de la naturaleza hay que cumplirlas.
> Pero en esa misma naturaleza hay diferencias de potencial, sea térmico, eléctrico, gravitacional o magnetico que están ahí gratis y no estamos aprovechando o lo hacemos muy poco, léase geotèrmia, aprovechar la energía eléctrica de las nubes, ... *Pero siempre cumpliendo las leyes de la termodinámica*.
> Cuando llegamos a casa en el coche la mecánica está caliente. Simplemente tiramos esa energía al apagarlo. Si a alguien se le ocurriera aprovechar toda esa energía para, por ejemplo, obtener agua del aire, ya sería un avance.



Las leyes de la naturaleza van más allá del conocimiento humano y, si te riges exclusivamente por las teorías que ya existen, jamás conseguirás inventar nada revolucionario.

Donde todo el mundo piensa igual, nadie piensa mucho.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

kristallo dijo:


> Magufo que ignoraba las leyes de la termodinámica. DEP.



Yo creo que las conocía muy bien y por eso se atrevió a desafiarlas.

Las leyes de la termodinámica no son más que las mejores teorías que hasta ahora tiene el ser humano, pero eso no significa que sepamos nada.


----------



## Genomito (14 Ene 2022)

Hallan muerto al forense argentino que denunció que el fiscal Nisman fue asesinado


Osvaldo Hugo Raffo habría dejado varias notas de suicidio, según ha informado una agencia estatal. Fue uno de los que mantuvo con mayor insistencia que la muerte de Alberto Nisman, que fue encontrado hace más de cuatro años en su casa con un disparo en la cabeza, no se correspondía con un...




www.publico.es













Muere el juez argentino Claudio Bonadio, que investigaba a Cristina Fernández


El juez federal argentino Claudio Bonadio, quien tenía a su cargo varias causas emblemáticas sobre corrupción e investigaba a la exmandataria y actual vicepresidenta




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Locoderemate (14 Ene 2022)

En realidad un sistema puede verse sometido a una fuerza, por ejemplo como pasa con una piedra del suelo (la piedra manifiesta un peso), pero si el sistema no muestra ningun tipo de movimiento no se puede extraer energia. Por tanto, con una piedra en una palanca a cierta altura la fuerza sobre la piedra generara un movimiento de caida y con este movimiento de caida se puede extraer energia.

Si no hay movimiento (de cuerpos, atomos, electrones, etc) no se puede extraer energia. ¿Cuanta energia? Eso depende del tipo de movimiento, cuanto mas caotico sea (mas entropia) menos energia se puede extraer.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (14 Ene 2022)

menos tonterias , ¿porque no hizo publico un pdf con las intrucciones ?


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Puedes abaratar el coste de producir un desplazamiento si usas imanes. No te generará energía, pero te generará desplazamiento.

Con los imanes se puede vencer la fuerza gravitacional. Si se pudiera vencer también la resistencia aerodinámica, el desplazamiento podría ser gratuito, como en el espacio exterior.

Pensándolo bien, con imanes también se puede vencer la resistencia aerodinámica.


----------



## Fausto1880 (14 Ene 2022)

petoca dijo:


> En este foro se respetan las leyes de la termodinamica.



Primer y gravísimo error. No son leyes, son principios. La termodinámica se basa en esos principios, que por tanto son indemostrables. Se cumplen necesariamente. No es una cuestión de ciencia sino de terminología.

Al apoyarnos en principios como "la conservación de la energía" necesitamos inventarnos cosillas como la energía interna, la energía oscura, la materia oscura, etc... Si no, no cuadran las ecuaciones de la termodinámica.


----------



## cnk57 (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Si la física no puede explicar X, entonces lo endeble son las teorías físicas que tú das por absolutas.
> 
> Y sí, he dicho *teorías* físicas. Eso de "_leyes"_ se lo debió poner alguien con el ego muy subido y el cerebro muy limitado.



Sí, los tipos que permitieron con su ciencia que tú estés diciendo estupideces gracias a sus inventos y progresos, usando fibra óptica, computadores y satélites, etc.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> menos tonterias , ¿porque no hizo publico un pdf con las intrucciones ?



Porque quizá se haya muerto sin saber lo que es un PDF.


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Ene 2022)

Iniciar sesión en Facebook


Inicia sesión en Facebook para empezar a compartir y conectar con tus amigos, familiares y las personas que conoces.




www.facebook.com





Todos a su face a darle memoria y contar la realidad a los que se puedan.


----------



## Fausto1880 (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Llámalo fuerza, energía o como te dé la gana.
> 
> Para mantener un dron en el aire tienes que emplear energía si no quieres que se caiga. Para sostener un objeto metálico en el aire sólo necesitas imanes.
> 
> Si el dron necesita energía para vencer la fuerza de la gravedad, entonces los imanes también generan energía capaz de vencer esa misma fuerza.



Las palabras no son afortunadas pero el ejemplo es cojonudo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Si la pelota fuese metálica y pusieras un imán debajo, lo que no podrías hacer sería pegarla al suelo sin aplicar una fuerza o sin consumir energía. En el vídeo de la barra que levita se ve claramente.

Y está claro que alguien la tiene que poner ahí. Eso no es ningún problema.


En eso consiste el desafío.


La energía eólica lo es. Un velero se mueve con una simple tela, y un parapente, y una cometa.



Pues ya te ha dicho otro forero que él tenía un juguete de esos y funcionaba (entiendo que a temperatura ambiente).

La vibración se puede deber fácilmente a la nula resistencia que ofrece al movimiento. La misma respiración del tío que graba el vídeo lo puede haber desestabilizado.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (14 Ene 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Se han encontrado (ahora no recuerdo si eran partículas subatómicas o determinados átomos o moléculas) que al ser incididos por un haz de láser a determinada longitud de honda, etc.. eran capaces de emitir una cantidad de energía mayor que la que habrían absorbido sin perder masa ni nada.



¿Link a noticia o artículo que hable de eso?


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Sí, los tipos que permitieron con su ciencia que tú estés diciendo estupideces gracias a sus inventos y progresos, usando fibra óptica, computadores y satélites, etc.



Esas teorías pueden ser válidas para crear las cosas que tenemos, pero desde luego se quedan cortas para lo que no tenemos (en este caso energía infinita).

Las estupideces las decís los que os veis limitados por el conocimiento actual. Si nadie se hubiese cuestionado nada, aún viviríamos en los árboles.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

No me traigas teorías que un simple asteroide te tira por tierra.


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Ene 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> ¿Link a noticia o artículo que hable de eso?



Te lo voy a buscar pero es viejo viejo.
Edito:
Joder. He cantado bingo.








Descubren la violación temporal de la segunda ley de termodinámica


Un equipo internacional de científicos, en el que ha participado el Instituto de Ciencias Fotónicas...




www.europapress.es





Por otra parte creo que es la primera ley la que habla de la transferencia de calor. El tubo tanque se la folla. Te invito que busques este ingeniso invento.

Voy a buscar lo del grafeno.

Esto no es exactamente lo que digo del grafeno, pero está tan relacionado que te lo dejo.








Descubren en el movimiento del grafeno una nueva fuente de energía limpia ilimitada


Científicos de la Universidad de Arkansas acaban de dar un puñetazo sobre la mesa, aseguran haber descubierto una nueva fuente de energía ilimitada.




ecoinventos.com





Mira tú por dónde, lo del grafeno captando energía electromagnética. Aquí hablan del wifi solo, pero la fuente original donde lo ley hablaba de cualquier tipo de radiación electromagnética.





Señales Wi-Fi y grafeno: la electricidad está en el aire


El grafeno vuelve a la carga (de electricidad). El equipo, liderado por Hiroki Isobe ha publicado un artículo en el que se demuestra la viabilidad de esta tecnología




www.imnovation-hub.com





Joder que racha. Voy a decirle a mi mujer si quiera kiki que esta potra no me dura hasta mañana.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Esto va de que si consigues crear un campo de levitación lo suficientemente grande, el desplazamiento se puede producir con una inversión energética ínfima.


----------



## Fausto1880 (14 Ene 2022)

No se trata de "crear" energía. Se trata de que no sabemos cuántas energías distintas hay ni cómo aprovecharlas.

Toda nuestra hidráulica industrial se calcula apoyándonos en la ecuación de Bernouilli. Un sumando para la energía por presión, otro para la energía cinética por traslación y otro para la energía potencial por altura.
Funciona, para lo que necesitamos normalmente. Pero la verdad es que la mayor parte del movimiento en un fluido (con mucha diferencia) no viene de su traslación sino del hecho de que las partículas se van moviendo en remolinos. Es decir, tenemos una inmensa cantidad de energía cinética que somos (con nuestra tecnología) incapaces de aprovechar.

Es fácil que alguien consiga aprovechar de alguna manera esa energía cinética de rotación. En las ecuaciones de basadas en el principio de Bernoulli, el resultado sería un rendimiento superior a uno. Una "creación de energía". Falsa, claro. Lo arreglaríamos con el principio de conservación de la energía, ampliando la ecuación de Bernouilli con un nuevo sumando.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Yo diría que viene del viento, pero no me hagas caso.


Claro, y un aerogenerador produce energía porque lo has puesto en un sitio donde hay viento.


La goma produce una fuerza puntual y muy limitada. El imán la produce de forma permanente.


El imán produce fuerza constante, no puntual.



Tal vez sería interesante ver qué se podría obtener de la mezcla entre un imán y un péndulo de Foucault.


----------



## cnk57 (14 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Esas teorías pueden ser válidas para crear las cosas que tenemos, pero desde luego se quedan cortas para lo que no tenemos (en este caso energía infinita).
> 
> Las estupideces las decís los que os veis limitados por el conocimiento actual. Si nadie se hubiese cuestionado nada, aún viviríamos en los árboles.



Lo que sí tenemos es estupidez infinita, eh bro?


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

No hay mucho que extender. En el espacio no hay resistencias que vencer y el movimiento se puede producir con una cantidad de energía miserable.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Lo que sí tenemos es estupidez infinita, eh bro?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 906561



Espero que te haya sabido bien este mensaje, porque es la última vez que vas a tener oportunidad de insultarme gratuitamente, hijo de puta.

Un mensaje vacío más y te vas al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

No pretendo extraer energía. Sólo quiero desplazar objetos.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Ene 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Veo que eres facil de convencer. Los magos profesionales deben pasarselo bomba contigo como publico!
> 
> Esa cutre demostracion la vi en su dia, es un aula de una universidad y quienes examinan el cacharro son alumnos. No se le intento hacer ningun test formal y el aparato tiene sitio de sobra para esconder lo que a uno le apetezca.
> 
> ...



Mientes. También lo vi en su día y son profesores en su mayoría ¿quien te paga pedazo troll? ese día quedó demostrado que es posible generar movimiento 'quasi contínuo' con imanes de neodimio. El horror para los parásitos del combustible fósil y derivados como las 'energías alternativas cutres'.


----------



## Vaisadiñar (14 Ene 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> ¿Y el paper con los planos?



Seguro que estaba todo en su cabeza. Un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Vaisadiñar dijo:


> Seguro que estaba todo en su cabeza. Un plan sin fisuras.



Bueno, la máquina está ahí, y creo que construyó varias.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Te lo vuelvo a decir: No pretendo obtener energía de salida. Sólo quiero desplazamiento.

Reducir el coste del desplazamiento es reducir la necesidad de energía, por lo tanto la fuerza de los imanes es directamente equivalente a la energía que te ahorras.


----------



## Vaisadiñar (14 Ene 2022)

Genofinder dijo:


> ¿ Y la 1° ley de la termodinámica?



Si eres Djokovic, no te puedes saltar las leyes según los tragacionistas.


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Ene 2022)

Sí pero, si no tienes que vencer ninguna resistencia al rozamiento, la cantidad de energía que necesitas es ridícula.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Yeh, macho, suelta los porros ya porque te estás rallando.

Creo que hace 10 páginas que estoy hablando de *necesidad de energía ridícula*, y tú sigues empeñado en que pretendo obtener el desplazamiento gratis.

Rebobina, porque te has perdido.


----------



## poppom (15 Ene 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> menos tonterias , ¿porque no hizo publico un pdf con las intrucciones ?



Porque es mentira.
El invento más revolucionario de la historia del universo no va a ser inventado por un paco español


----------



## crucificado_telecos (15 Ene 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mientes. También lo vi en su día y son profesores en su mayoría ¿quien te paga pedazo troll? ese día quedó demostrado que es posible generar movimiento 'quasi contínuo' con imanes de neodimio. El horror para los parásitos del combustible fósil y derivados como las 'energías alternativas cutres'.



Pues si, volviendo a mirar el video veo que apenas hay algun becario por ahi. Son todo señores talluditos ya. Que verguenza de profesorado.

Y exactamente por que te gusta ese motor de imanes mas de los otros cientos que corren por ahi? Es por los acabados? Es verdad que en ese por lo menos no se ven tenedores pinchados. 

Nunca te dire quien me paga!! Ni aun que me torturen! Tendras que consultarlo con las voces de tu cabeza, seguramente puedan darte alguna pista.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Ok, ahora haz que la goma repela de forma constante.


----------



## parcifal (15 Ene 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> ¿Y el paper con los planos?



Los planos están en un microfilm.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Un imán puede *anular* el rozamiento. Ya lo has visto en el vídeo de la barra que levita.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

¿Me estás tomando el pelo?


----------



## Loignorito (15 Ene 2022)

crucificado_telecos dijo:


> Pues si, volviendo a mirar el video veo que apenas hay algun becario por ahi. Son todo señores talluditos ya. Que verguenza de profesorado.
> 
> Y exactamente por que te gusta ese motor de imanes mas de los otros cientos que corren por ahi? Es por los acabados? Es verdad que en ese por lo menos no se ven tenedores pinchados.
> 
> Nunca te dire quien me paga!! Ni aun que me torturen! Tendras que consultarlo con las voces de tu cabeza, seguramente puedan darte alguna pista.



Visto que sólo argumentas tontás, paso a ignorarte. A los demás les aconsejo vean el vídeo. Allí quedó demostrado que es posible un motor con imanes, que funciona muy bien, con gran potencia y sirve para generar energía, sea mecánica o eléctrica.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (15 Ene 2022)

Genofinder dijo:


> ¿ Y la 1° ley de la termodinámica?



Respetada escrupulosamente. Ya se encargaron en la fábrica de los imanes en gastar una burrada de energía en crearlos.


----------



## Murdok69 (15 Ene 2022)

No es energía gratis, el imán pierde fuerzs con el tiempo. No existe la maquina de movimiento perpetuo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Efectivamente, porque no hay rozamiento.

Ese mismo juguete construido en forma de pista podría desplazar la barra con una energía de empuje casi testimonial. Con la goma del tirachinas que dijiste antes podrías mandar la barra levitando hasta Cuenca.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

¿En qué momento hemos soltado al imán para que se mueva?


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

¿Por qué tengo que quitar el tubo de plástico si lo que quiero conseguir es exactamente eso?


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Hasta Cuenca.


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ok, ahora haz que la goma repela de forma constante.



Por llevarlo a algo que se hace a menudo, cambiemos repeler por atraer... ¿acaso no puedes poner una goma apretando algo y seguira apretandolo indefinidamente mientras la degradacion de la misma no acabe por destruirla?

Gatoo... estas dando palos de ciego con esto. Mira que no te tengo en baja estima, pero joder... en esto estas chirriando.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (15 Ene 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Te lo voy a buscar pero es viejo viejo.
> Edito:
> Joder. He cantado bingo.
> 
> ...



Ah, ok:

Violación temporal de la segunda ley de termodinámica a escala cuántica: esto es sabido desde el inicio de la Mecánica Cuántica (años 20 del siglo pasado). Nada que ver con máquinas de energía libre. No es aprovechable, a nivel macroscópico se sigue cumpliendo la ley de conservación de la energía.
Grafeno captando energía: 100% de acuerdo con la ley de conservación de la energía. Una pequeña parte de la energía liberada en un sitio se capta en otro. Lo mismo que un panel solar (energía del sol) o un generador undimotriz (energía de las olas del mar).


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Por llevarlo a algo que se hace a menudo, cambiemos repeler por atraer... ¿acaso no puedes poner una goma apretando algo y seguira apretandolo indefinidamente mientras la degradacion de la misma no acabe por destruirla?
> 
> Gatoo... estas dando palos de ciego con esto. Mira que no te tengo en baja estima, pero joder... en esto estas chirriando.



Una goma apretando es como un imán atrayendo.

Estamos hablando de *repeler*, que es precisamente lo que hace especiales a los imanes. No se me ocurre ninguna otra cosa que repela sin necesidad de energía.


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Una goma apretando es como un imán atrayendo.
> 
> Estamos hablando de *repeler*, que es precisamente lo que hace especiales a los imanes. No se me ocurre ninguna otra cosa que repela sin necesidad de energía.



Mira... se me hace agotadora esta discusion porque ni expertos con doctorados lo tienen facil para explicarlo. Te remito a que leas y veas acerca de las fuerzas. Puedes empezar por aqui...






Las cuatro fuerzas fundamentales de la física | Enterarse


¿Alguna vez te has preguntado qué es una fuerza y qué tipos de fuerzas existen? En este informe, te lo explicamos.




www.enterarse.com





...pero hay canales de youtube en los que muy didacticamente lo explican todo.

Yo no paso de poder decirte en modo ultrapaco que las energias se agotan porque tienden a disiparse, a transformarse en otras formas de energia cuando se manifiestan, mientras que las fuerzas son imperturbables. En el dichoso ejemplo de la levitacion magnetica, lo que ves es a la barrita de marras APOYADA sobre un campo magnetico de la misma forma que los atomos de tus pies se apoyan sobre campos de fuerza mientras caminas sin fundirse con lo que hay debajo. La diferencia entre ambos hechos es LA ESCALA... una la ves mientras que la otra es demasido pequeña para que la veas.
Esa barra esta ahi quietecita porque una fuerza la sostiene ahi, como el helicoptero se mantiene en el aire porque otra fuerza lo mantiene en ese sitio... la FUERZA DE SUSTENTACION generada por las aspas al girar moviendo cantidades ingentes de aire hacia abajo. Ese aire es el punto de apoyo del helicoptero... un aire que hay que mover constantemente para mantener la fuerza y por eso necesitas energia, para hacer girar las aspas que generen la fuerza que es la que en ultima instancia sostendra al helicoptero. Un avion se sustenta si avanza, un helicoptero si las aspas giran... en ambos casos hay movimientos que requiere energia para generar fuerzas.

Es fin... que lo dicho, que es agotador.


----------



## handlolo (15 Ene 2022)

!Claro! bien muerto esta, es mejor los capitalistas usureando con la energía, como siempre digo, capitalismo y comunismo van agarraditos de la mano a la hora de la verdad, como demuestra el borrego comunista este.


----------



## cienaga (15 Ene 2022)

Vendo imanes para moviles perpetuos para todos los interesados 
10€ unidad
Vendo carteles de leyes fisicas para todos los negacionistas de los moviles perpetuos
10€ unidad


----------



## Felio (15 Ene 2022)

Tener que explicar algo tan evidente, manda cojones.


----------



## OraEtLabora (15 Ene 2022)

@Gatoo_ habla de esto Hyperloop - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre





Un vehículo en movimiento tiene dos grandes resistencias al avance (que le cuestan energía): resistencia a la rodadura y resistencia aerodinámica. La primera la tenemos bastante anulada sobre raíles magnéticos, y la aerodinámica la podemos reducir en un ambiente de vacío, como en el espacio exterior.


----------



## cienaga (15 Ene 2022)

No se por que intentais convencer al gato de terminos que no comprende y que tampoco quiere admitir
por otro lado tampoco realizais un esfuerzo en explicar los terminos "termodinamica" y esas cosas que no parais de repetir como loritos

en su tiempo hace ya mas de 20 años investigue el asunto asi en baratillo, total si puedo realizar a pequeña escala, se puede hacer a gran escala lo mismo

que le recomiendo a los creyentes de los imanes que se compren 10 o 20 total no van a gastar mas de 25€ y eso se lo puede permitir todo el mundo y que vayan probando combinaciones hasta que den con alguna que "funcione" (que no va a pasar)

porque lo primero que hay que entender en un iman es una cosa llamada dominio magnetico y si pongo una pagina de una universidad, pa que os quiero contar las respuestas

y para los demas recordad que teneis que explicar a una persona con una mentalidad infantil que es la termodinamica no basta con repetir como un lorito las frases que aprendisteis hace decadas, hay que saber transmitir ese conocimiento con otras palabras

pero reitero es mejor dejarlo antes de empezar que luego teneis 2 problemas cabrearse y descabrearse


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Efectivamente. Hasta ese punto, el imán se ha desplazado gratis durante un tramo.


Si el imán está sujeto a un eje y el tornillo está separado del imán por un cristal (por ejemplo) la fuerza de atracción desaparece en el momento en que gires el imán sobre su eje.


Si el eje que sujeta el imán es excéntrico, la fuerza puede salir de la gravedad.


Se repelen indefinidamente si sostienes el imán y el tornillo mediante elementos de retención.


Y el aerogenerador no genera si no lo pones en un sitio donde haya viento.


¿Quieres decir que la gravedad no te está atrayendo a ti ahora mismo? 


De la gravedad, evidentemente.


Pues me he quedado igual.

En todo caso, ahora tengo la duda de la pelota. Según tú, cuando la pelota llega al suelo ya no existe atracción gravitacional. ¿Quiere decir eso que la pelota ya no pesa? ¿Y si no pesa, por qué no levita?

Se te ha ido la pinza.


¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que dos imanes se repelen por fuerza y no por energía? 


No estoy de acuerdo, y me remito de nuevo al vídeo de la barra que levita.

Colocar esa barra ahí requiere un esfuerzo ínfimo. Sostener esa barra en el aire con los dedos me resultaría imposible a partir de una o dos horas, o diez, o veinte, mientras que los imanes la pueden sostener ahí para siempre.


Eso es como decir que una escopeta de aire comprimido dispara los balines con la misma fuerza con la que tú cargas la escopeta.


----------



## kikoseis (15 Ene 2022)

¿De qué murió?
¿De repentitis?


----------



## Supermanises (15 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Era alguien bondadoso, generoso y de honestas intenciones.
> 
> HIJO DE PUTA.



Con ese comentario se ha ganado mi ignore.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (15 Ene 2022)

Lo más grande es que el pallo ha desmontado el principio de conservación de la energía con sus huevos morenos


----------



## Supermanises (15 Ene 2022)

Pero este no es el mismo que el motor que salio hace poco... del tipo este que sale fumando el RX este no?








Planos RX 18 Motor-Generador v 2.0


VERSION 2.0 ESTATOR: Planos RX 18 Motor-Generador, creados por Antonio Romero. Documento Versión 1 (Sep.2020): Editado para la pagina: Investigación y desarrollo del Manual de Fabricación : RX 18 Motor-Generador Autoalimentado de Antonio Romero HTLM: https://docs.g...




docs.google.com




Este es un antonio romero. Pero es del palo tambien y tambien decia quelo iva a donar...


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> En el dichoso ejemplo de la levitacion magnetica, lo que ves es a la barrita de marras APOYADA sobre un campo magnetico de la misma forma que los atomos de tus pies se apoyan sobre campos de fuerza mientras caminas sin fundirse con lo que hay debajo.



Mis pies no se apoyan sobre fuerza sino sobre materia.

La barra no se apoya en nada. Al contrario, es repelida y por eso no se apoya. Y no se va más lejos porque a esa distancia se mantiene el equilibrio entre la fuerza de repulsión y la de la gravedad.




Busher dijo:


> Esa barra esta ahi quietecita porque una fuerza la sostiene ahi, como el helicoptero se mantiene en el aire porque otra fuerza lo mantiene en ese sitio... la FUERZA DE SUSTENTACION generada por las aspas al girar moviendo cantidades ingentes de aire hacia abajo. Ese aire es el punto de apoyo del helicoptero... un aire que hay que mover constantemente para mantener la fuerza y por eso necesitas energia, para hacer girar las aspas que generen la fuerza que es la que en ultima instancia sostendra al helicoptero. Un avion se sustenta si avanza, un helicoptero si las aspas giran... en ambos casos hay movimientos que requiere energia para generar fuerzas.



El helicóptero necesita energía para sostenerse en el aire. La barra magnética no.




Busher dijo:


> Es fin... que lo dicho, que es agotador.



Te resulta agotador porque tus argumentos no se sostienen. Comparas cosas que no son comparables.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Tener que explicar algo tan evidente, manda cojones.



Ah, pero... ¿ha explicado algo?


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> *No se por que intentais convencer al gato de terminos que no comprende* y que tampoco quiere admitir
> por otro lado tampoco realizais un esfuerzo en explicar los terminos "termodinamica" y esas cosas que no parais de repetir como loritos
> 
> en su tiempo hace ya mas de 20 años investigue el asunto asi en baratillo, total si puedo realizar a pequeña escala, se puede hacer a gran escala lo mismo
> ...



Mira, pedazo de mierda seca, vas a llamar idiota a la puta que te cagó.

Primero aprende a escribir y después vienes a dar lecciones, analfabeto.


----------



## Cipoton (15 Ene 2022)

Si tan listo era por que esta muerto, eh? Ah?


----------



## Charles B. (15 Ene 2022)

Es imposible generar energía sin energía.

Fin.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Es imposible generar energía sin energía.
> 
> Fin.



Eso es algo que alguien te ha dicho y tú te lo has creído, sin más.

Los que defendéis esa teoría no os diferenciáis mucho de los tragacionistas. Afortunadamente aún hay gente que duda de todo y por eso avanzamos.


Recuerdo que de pequeño me enseñaron que los perros veían en blanco y negro, y evidentemente me lo creí y no lo cuestioné.
Ahora resulta que ven en color y yo ya no me creo una mierda.


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Mis pies no se apoyan sobre fuerza sino sobre materia.
> 
> La barra no se apoya en nada. Al contrario, es repelida y por eso no se apoya. Y no se va más lejos porque a esa distancia se mantiene el equilibrio entre la fuerza de repulsión y la de la gravedad.
> 
> ...



No. Es agotador porque ni siquiera entiendes que la materia es un 99,9% de vacio que percibimos como mas o menos consistente gracias a fuerzas, a campos de fuerza minusculos, perfectamente comparables al campo magnetico que sostiene a la barra y mientras no quieras entender eso, todo esfuerzo sera en vano.

Asi es que hale... cada mochuelo a su olivo y que te vaya bien sacando energia de los campos magneticos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No. Es agotador porque ni siquiera entiendes que *la materia es un 99,9% de vacio* que percibimos como mas o menos consistente gracias a fuerzas, a campos de fuerza minusculos, perfectamente comparables al campo magnetico que sostiene a la barra y mientras no quieras entender eso, todo esfuerzo sera en vano.



Ajajajaaaaa, válgame dios      

¿Pero de dónde leches te sacas esa barbaridad? 




Busher dijo:


> Asi es que hale... cada mochuelo a su olivo y *que te vaya bien sacando energia de los campos magneticos*.



Con esto demuestras que no has entendido nada de lo que he dicho.


----------



## Felio (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ah, pero... ¿ha explicado algo?



Si, no puedes sobrevivir sin consumir mayor energía de la que gastas, nuestro cuerpo es una prueba de ello. Si mi cuerpo necesita 2.000 kl tan sólo para no morir de hambre, tendré que consumir 2.500.


----------



## Johnsons (15 Ene 2022)

Cuenta fake y subnormal (aunque el original ya lo sea)

al ignore calentito


----------



## gpm (15 Ene 2022)

Uno puede creer en el invento o no. O estar de bromas pero decir que está bien muerto pedazo de rata


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (15 Ene 2022)

¿Y donde ha subido los planitos del pipe bender?

Ya os lo digo yo.

En ningun lado, otro estafador vendedor de crecepelo mas en Esñapa.


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ajajajaaaaa, válgame dios
> 
> ¿Pero de dónde leches te sacas esa barbaridad?
> 
> ...



Me lo saco de informarme, Gatoo... DE INFORMARME, asi es que si no quieres seguir perdiendo credito, mejor dejalo por hoy.

















Si la materia es hueca ¿por qué no se puede atravesar?


Como sabe cualquier estudiante de secundaria los átomos se pueden considerar como las partículas elementales de la que está compuesta toda la materia; sea el agua, el aire una roca o el cuerpo de una persona. Ahora bien un átomo es un espacio que está prácticamente vacío. Es hasta cierto punto...




bembibredigital.com





















Partículas y espacio vacío


"Nada existe, excepto átomos y espacio vacío, lo demás es opinión". Así resumía y sentenciaba Demócrito de Abdera sus ideas, y la de su maestro Leucipo, sobre la estructura de la m



www.elmundo.es





















Si los átomos están vacíos, ¿por qué los cuerpos son compactos?


Se puede decir que los átomos están muy vacíos. Para hacernos una idea de lo “huecos” que son es conveniente ampliar su tamaño hasta traerlos a una escala más




www.lavanguardia.com





PD: Y no te contesto mas. Lee un poco, anda.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Ya se había hablado del genial relojero de Zafra y sus prodigiosos inventos en otro hilo.






RELOJERO DE ZAFRA QUIERE POPULARIZAR GENERADOR DE ENERGIA LIBRE


Juan Luis Fernández Garrido quiere donar su invento más importante, el generador de energía, al dominio público Asegura que «generar energía no cuesta nada» y quiere evitar que gente humilde «tenga que pagar el alto precio de la luz que ponen las empresas» Juan Luis Fernández Garrido comenzó a...




www.burbuja.info





Este senór no estaba conectado a la red electrica e incluso desconecto de la red a alguno de sus vecinos lo que le costó pleitos con las eléctricas.

En el anterior hilo las apuestas eran:
- Que lo matarían antes de que su invento fuera exhibido (apuesta ganadora?).
- Que su invento formaba parte del contubernio segedano para estafarnos a todos (esta es la ganadora aquí, JUAS)
- Que podríamos llegar a ver su invento (perdedora).

En todo caso el cientísmo se apoya en una premisa falsa, a saber: que las leyes del universo son la leyes de la física. De hecho ni siquiera las leyes de la física son las leyes de la física. Lo correcto sería decir las leyes de los físicos ¿Donde ha quedado la ley de la gravitación universal?¿Sigue acaso describiendo los movimientos de los astros si es que alguna vez lo hizo?

¡Exacto!
Hay que ser muy imbécil para creer que los poderes fáticos están interesados en la energía ilimitada y gratuita. Todo lo contrario, cuanto más escasa, controlada y cara mejor.

*Recordamos una vez más algunos de los errores cometidos por inventores revolucionarios que han hecho que su trabajo caiga en saco roto:*

_Patentar el invento revolucionario y pretender poseer los derechos->*error*
Ofrecer el invento a una empresa que lo financie -> *error*
Aparecer en televisión y prensa pretendiendo proclamar su invento a los 4 vientos-> *error*
Intentar convencer a un político de su invento revolucionario -> *error*
Donar el invento a un Estado o Gobierno para el bien común -> *error*
Guardar celosamente sus conocimientos, documentos y planos de sus inventos para ellos mismos y llevárselos a la tumba cuando son asesinados-> EL *MAYOR ERROR*_

Decía tener varios de sus dispositivos funcionando alrededor del mundo. Confío en que haya distribuido bien la patente antes morir.



Orzoweyyy dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que ha muerto muy solo, a pesar de todos los hijos que tenía, y siendo un incomprendido en zafra, donde era "el loco de los inventos".
> DEP para este GENIO, y espero que No haya habido ninguna mano oscura detrás de esto



¿Qué ha pasado con él?
¿De qué ha muerto?
¿Qué pasó con la presentación de su invento?



Gatoo_ dijo:


> En una universidad se ríen en tu cara si intentas violar la ley de la termodinámica.



Eso es, las leyes de la física son profecías autocumplidas... Ese invento viola tal ley luego no comprobamos que funcione y así la ley sigue siendo ley.



Dj Puesto dijo:


> saltarse la ley física más fundamental y probada de la historia.



¿Hombre, tú por aquí! A ver si ahora tengo más suerte contigo y me explicas de donde salió la energía del universo.
¡Aviso, la inducción no tiene capacidad probatoria alguna!



Busher dijo:


> Nada mas pesado que el aire puede flotar en nuestra atmosfera sin apoyarse ni estar sujeto por algo.



¿Un colibrí?¿Una cometa? Supongo que me dirás que se apoyan en el aire pero eso es trampa.



fayser dijo:


> las leyes de la física son las mismas hoy que mañana



JA, JA , JA , JA, JA...

Para explicar la gravedad ahora empleamos una teoría de un famoso físico que no sabía hacer relojes y que, dicen, demostró que la gravedad no era una fuerza sino el espacio curvándose ¡Alucinante!

No tiene nada de raro, la física está llena de explicaciones ad hoc, si interesa podemos aplicar ad libitum la teoría que no plazca según la circunstancia aunque se den de ostias entre ellas.



Ponix dijo:


> Pues a estudiar física toca. Si fuera tan fácil habría bastantes pruebas. La termodinámica no se puede hackear.



¡Y dale Perico al torno! En la uni te entrenan para que no intentes hackearlas.



Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Por favor *baneo automático* de cualquiera que abra un hilo de móviles perpetuos en el principal. Ya hay suficiente analfabetismo científico en este foro.



¡De putas habló la tacones!
Lo dice un tipo que confunde un móvil perpetuo con un generador de energía ilimitada.



Ederto dijo:


> Y con respecto a las LEYES (sí, LEYES) de la termodinámica.



Que leyes ni pollas PRINCIPIOS, SON LOS PRINCIPIOS de la termodinámica.

¿Ni cuando tomo el sol?
No habrá energía gratis en el actual sistema ¡Suerte que le queda poco!

Y para montar en coche primero he de subirme en él.
Puedo subir a una montaña con una bellota y plantarla al borde de un precipicio. Cuando crezca el roble lo suficiente como para que caiga por el precipicio ¿De donde ha salido la energía y cuanto me ha costado?



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Violación temporal de la segunda ley de termodinámica a escala cuántica: esto es sabido desde el inicio de la Mecánica Cuántica (años 20 del siglo pasado).



¡Que sinvergüenzas son esos físicos! Ya hace muuuucho ley de la conservación de la energía ha sido requeteviolada pero manos en los bolsillos y silbando que no pasa nada.



Busher dijo:


> la materia es un 99,9% de vacio



¡Fantástico!
Ahora explícanos cuanta energía hay en el vacio y yo te explicaré un modo conocido de extraerla.

Probablemente no se pueda obtener energía de la nada pero el vacio está rebosante de energía. Lo raro aquí no es que se pueda lograr extraerla, lo raro es que no se haya logrado ya. Cosas del Top secret, supongo.


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Un colibrí?¿Una cometa? Supongo que me dirás que se apoyan en el aire pero eso es trampa.



Pues si... se apoya en el aire y NO ES TRAMPA. Es un hecho conocido que del mismo modo que una helice de barco que puede impulsar al barco estando sumergida en el agua, no puede hacerlo si esta en el aire del mismo modo y por la misma razon que ese colibri que puede sustentarse en un aire con cierta densidad, no podria hacerlo en un aire mucho mas "fino".
¿Lo quieres con aeronaves...? Tomalo.









La Densidad del Aire


La Densidad del aire. Denominamos densidad del aire a la cantidad de masa de aire por unidad de volumen. Es el medio que nos desenvolvemos con nuestro avión



www.pasionporvolar.com





Y paso de discutir mas magufadas.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Pues si... se apoya en el aire y NO ES TRAMPA. Es un hecho conocido que del mismo modo que una helice de barco que puede impulsar al barco estando sumergida en el agua, no puede hacerlo si esta en el aire del mismo modo y por la misma razon que ese colibri que puede sustentarse en un aire con cierta densidad, no podria hacerlo en un aire mucho mas "fino".
> ¿Lo quieres con aeronaves...? Tomalo.
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces se puede flotar apoyandose en el aire por eso sí es trampa. SÍ PUEDE FLOTAR EN EL AIRE ALGO MÁS PESADO QUE EL AIRE, BASTA EL MISMO AIRE PARA ELLO.

No has contestado cuanta energía hay en el vacio.


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Entonces se puede flotar apoyandose en el aire por eso sí es trampa.
> 
> No has contestado cuanta energía hay en el vacio.



No te voy a seguir el rollo con tus magufadas de top secret... y la energia esta en todas partes pero de eso a poder concentrarla y utilizarla toda van mas magufadas de las que nos podemos permitir. En los atomos mismos hay energia, el puto sol funciona por fusion atomica... ahora venga, dime que un jubilado de Tragacete del Monton tiene la patente de un fusionador atomico...

Que jartibles... la virgen...


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No te voy a seguir el rollo con tus magufadas de top secret... y la energia esta en todas partes pero de eso a poder concentrarla y utilizarla toda van mas magufadas de las que nos podemos permitir. En los atomos mismos hay energia, el puto sol funciona por fusion atomica... ahora venga, dime que un jubilado de Tragacete del Monton tiene la patente de un fusionador atomico...
> 
> Que jartibles... la virgen...



Pues te quedas sin saber que premio nobel de química extrajo hace aproxímadamente un siglo mucha energía del vacio fácilmente y cómo lo hizo. No le dieron el de física, a pesar de estar nominado nada menos que por Borh, porque en esa época no se podía aceptar que del vacio se pudiera extraer energía.

Un tipo que lleva años investigando ¿No puede inventar nada porque sea nativo de Zafra? Buuen argumento, sí señor.
¡De magufos habló la tacones!
.


----------



## Ponix (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Ya se había hablado del genial relojero de Zafra y sus prodigiosos inventos en otro hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De verdad... Crees que los super poderosas elites pueden mantener el secreto de la energía libre forever si es q fuera verdad. 
Mira si eso fuera verdad, el universo no tendría sentido.
Puedes decir que las universidades no valen para aprender o analizar si no que te machacan para que creas.... Ok. Pero es que hay muchísima gente que investiga por su cuenta que prácticamente nunca ha ido una universidad. Y créeme que si la energía libre existiese se verían vídeos mucho más claros. El invento de este hombre era un canteo. Porque requiere de un impulso inicial. Es como decir que un columpio se mueve con energía libre cuando tú le has dado un empujón y se queda 20 minutos moviéndose.

Y claro que si hubiera un tipo de energía qué direra más libertad a la humanidad a las élites no les interesaría, pero antes que silenciarlo, que prácticamente es imposible, se apoderarían de ello y ya. No es muy difícil.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (15 Ene 2022)

un viejoven de 80 años


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> De verdad... Crees que los super poderosas elites pueden mantener el secreto de la energía libre forever si es q fuera verdad.
> Mira si eso fuera verdad, el universo no tendría sentido.
> Puedes decir que las universidades no valen para aprender o analizar si no que te machacan para que creas.... Ok. Pero es que hay muchísima gente que investiga por su cuenta que prácticamente nunca ha ido una universidad. Y créeme que si la energía libre existiese se verían vídeos mucho más claros. El invento de este hombre era un canteo. Porque requiere de un impulso inicial. Es como decir que un columpio se mueve con energía libre cuando tú le has dado un empujón y se queda 20 minutos moviéndose.



Efectivamente. Para eso basta con crear un sistema con una muy favorable relacion entre inercia y rozamientos, pero oye, que ya sabes... que hay una elite omnipotente que esconde la verdad verdadera en su bunker al otro lado de la tierra plana y tienen alli a Elvis y Walt Disney vigilandola desde dos garitas 5G.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> De verdad... Crees que los super poderosas elites pueden mantener el secreto de la energía libre forever si es q fuera verdad.
> Mira si eso fuera verdad, el universo no tendría sentido.
> Puedes decir que las universidades no valen para aprender o analizar si no que te machacan para que creas.... Ok. Pero es que hay muchísima gente que investiga por su cuenta que prácticamente nunca ha ido una universidad. Y créeme que si la energía libre existiese se verían vídeos mucho más claros. El invento de este hombre era un canteo. Porque requiere de un impulso inicial. Es como decir que un columpio se mueve con energía libre cuando tú le has dado un empujón y se queda 20 minutos moviéndose.



Pregúntale a sus vecinos. En la versión antigua necesitaba una batería de coche para arrancar el sistema de alimentación eléctrica de una casa. Quizas sus vecinos mientan, supongo que piensas pero, si hace un siglo, ya se podía extraer energía del vacio (con un retorno de casi 900 veces la energía empleada para obtenerla ¿Cómo es que seguimos como estamos con la puta energía?.

.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> hay una elite omnipotente que esconde la verdad verdadera en su bunker al otro lado de la tierra plana y tienen alli a Elvis y Walt Disney vigilandola desde dos garitas 5G.



Eso lo dices tú no yo, magufo. Si tuvieras argumentos los utilizarías pero recurres al hombre de paja ¡Pobrete!


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Eso lo dices tú no yo, magufo. Si tuvieras argumentos los utilizarías pero recurres al hombre de paja ¡Pobrete!



No te he mencionado para nada... ¿por que te das por aludido? 
Y de hombre de paja nada... solo estoy haciendo parodia de las magufadas de supertecnologias secretas del area 51.

Te veo alterado.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Que la ciencia está controlada principalmente por el conglomerado financiero-industrial-militar bajo el sello del Top Secret es un hecho histórico, no una teoría de la conspiración.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No te he mencionado para nada... ¿por que te das por aludido?
> Y de hombre de paja nada... solo estoy haciendo parodia de las magufadas de supertecnologias secretas del area 51.
> 
> Te veo alterado.



No, solo he dicho la verdad. Esas chorradas salen de tu imaginación.
A todo esto, sigues sin contestar a una pregunta directa y está claro por que no lo haces: tu argumento sobre el vacio juega en tu contra.

.


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> No, solo he dicho la verdad. Esas chorradas salen de tu imaginación.
> A todo esto, sigues sin contestar a una pregunta directa y está claro por que no lo haces: tu argumento sobre el vacio juega en tu contra.
> 
> .



¿Que argumento?

(con captura, por favor...)


----------



## Ponix (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Pregúntale a sus vecinos. En la versión antigua necesitaba una batería de coche para arrancar el sistema de alimentación eléctrica de una casa. Quizas sus vecinos mientan, supongo que piensas pero, si hace un siglo, ya se podía extraer energía del vacio (con un retorno de casi 900 veces la energía empleada para obtenerla ¿Cómo es que seguimos como estamos con la puta energía?.
> 
> .



Mira, que pueda existir una forma de control de energía que no salga a la luz de la sociedad, podría ser, osea te lo compro, puede que en un futuro lo sepamos o puede que haya que evolucionar como especie para comprenderlo. 
En el Egipto antiguo hay muchas incógnitas al respecto, en Perú etc.
Pero de ahí a decir que el invento del señor arranca y se queda funcionando por arte de magia para siempre, no gracias. O cientos de vídeos que hay en YouTube con putos inventos ofreciendo energía infinita si aportar una mierda de pruebas como este hombre. De verdad... Absurdo. Putos vendedores de crecepelo que te estás tragando.

Si un gobierno tuviera el control de eso ganaría cualquier guerra.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> con captura, por favor...



¡Sí, claro, por tus cojones!
¡Buenas noches!


----------



## Hasta los webs (15 Ene 2022)

Es que los rojos de mierda como xicomalo ,si que han hecho grandes aportaciones a la humanidad,al igual que su puta ideología de mierda con más de 100 millones de muertos a la espalda..


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> funcionando por arte de magia



No hemos quedado sin saber si funcionaba y como funcionaba. Por arte de magia seguro que no.



Ponix dijo:


> Putos vendedores de crecepelo que te estás tragando.



¡Claro, lo olvidaba! ¡El perverso contubernio segediano para estafarnos a todos! ¿Cuanto dinero dices que nos han tangao?

Puf

.


----------



## Corcho (15 Ene 2022)

Planos?


----------



## azazel_iii (15 Ene 2022)

Lo único que se me ocurre que pudiera medio funcionar por gravedad serían boyas en columnas de agua. Tienes dos tubos de cierta altura, uno con agua y otro sin ella. Las boyas dentro del tubo con agua, por principio de arquímedes tienden a flotar y hacer que las boyas que están en el fondo se desplacen hacia arriba. Por gravedad luego, podrían caer por el tubo vacío y llegar al fondo del otro tubo.

Si las boyas están conectadas a algún tipo de noria con imanes y puedes mantener un movimiento constante, parecido al de una turbina eléctrica, usando el mismo principio. El problema es:
- conseguir que las boyas del fondo que han caído por gravedad al entrar de nuevo en el circuito no hagan que los dos tubos se conviertan en vasos comunicantes, para que el tubo de bajada siempre esté vacío. 
- conseguir que las boyas que salen por arriba vuelvan a bajar, supongo que enganchándose a algún tipo de riel que comunique los dos tubos.

De todas formas tiene también un tufo a maquina de movimiento perpetuo que tira para atrás, pero sería interesante ver algún modelo. Probablemente al tener que meter las boyas por la parte de abajo del tubo con agua, tengas que vencer la presión de toda la columna de agua que tienes arriba y te joda el invento porque pierdas más de lo que generes.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ene 2022)

Jojojo, comunistas defendiendo a las eléctricas, vaya sorpresa.


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (15 Ene 2022)

Creo que para que funcionase, uno de los niños del pueblo tenía que hacerle una paja y gracias a la felicidad daba energía


----------



## cnk57 (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Espero que te haya sabido bien este mensaje, porque es la última vez que vas a tener oportunidad de insultarme gratuitamente, hijo de puta.
> 
> Un mensaje vacío más y te vas al ignore por subnormal.




Cree el subnormal que todos son de su condición.
Además, puedo seguir describiéndote siempre que quiera y sin que te enteres (si me ignoras).

Simplemente es entrar en el foro anonimamente, copiar tus mierda-mensajes y ponerlos a parir ante todo el respetable.

Y tú cornudo, sin enterarte.

Que te vaya bonito.


----------



## George Orwell (15 Ene 2022)

¿De qué manera se supone que cumplía el segundo principio de la Termodinámica?


----------



## Debunker (15 Ene 2022)

No se si lo habéis puesto, 3 vídeos donde J.L. Fernández Garrido explica su invento, el primero que he pinchado es un vídeo casero con muy mala audición, yo no me entero, os los dejos , espero que vuestros comentarios aclaren algo,





Este de facebook


----------



## Mistermaguf (15 Ene 2022)

Estos hilos me encantan por motivos sociales y culturales.

Lo bueno es que se repiten igual durante años, décadas, siglos... de la misma manera que se repiten exactamente igual las máquinas de movimiento perpetuo/energía gratis durante años, décadas, siglos... y por supuesto nunca vimos, vemos ni veremos ninguna que de una puta vez genere energía de la nada ni movimientos perpetuos.

Lo que sí se genera gratis y perpetuamente es el mismo descubrimiento una y otra vez. "Inventores" como el de este caso los hay por cientos, y si sumamos los que ha habido durante la historia, deben ser cientos de miles. Nada de eso desalentará a la magufada, cuya explicación "total" es la megaconspiración, por supuesto.

Los que están complotados en la megaconspiración son los mismos que en cuanto aparece cualquier avance tecnológico que les suponga alguna ventaja no tardan en darse tortas por apropiárselos. Sin embargo, por alguna extraña razón, con la energía gratis están desde hace siglos dandose tortas por matar a sus inventores y evitar obtener ninguna ventaja. Si usted no llega a entender porqué actúan sistemáticamente de esa manera es porque no entiende la lógica magufa, capaz de lograr maravillas cognitivas tan impenetrables como la fuerza magnética.

Siempre son bienvenidos los que tratan de aportar algo de luz a quienes viven en las tinieblas. Sin embargo, lamento comunicarles que sus esfuerzos son en vano, ya que las motivaciones profundas del magufismo no tienen ninguna relación con la búsqueda de la verdad o el conocimiento. Son motivaciones ideológicas, personales y psicológicas que simplemente toman estos temas (y tantos otros) como simples vehículos para sus emociones.

En fin, mi nick es un homenaje a adécadas de recorrido en el tema. Todo sigue igual, como es previsible.


----------



## El Roto (15 Ene 2022)

petoca dijo:


> En este foro se respetan las leyes de la termodinamica.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Si, no puedes sobrevivir sin consumir mayor energía de la que gastas, nuestro cuerpo es una prueba de ello. Si mi cuerpo necesita 2.000 kl tan sólo para no morir de hambre, tendré que consumir 2.500.



¿Y eso qué tiene que ver con lo que venimos hablando?


----------



## JyQ (15 Ene 2022)

Cada cual que crea en lo que quiera.
Unos pueden creer que imprimiendo billetes y repartiéndolos nos volveremos todos ricos.
Y otros que se puede generar energía nueva de la nada al Universo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Me lo saco de informarme, Gatoo... DE INFORMARME, asi es que si no quieres seguir perdiendo credito, mejor dejalo por hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que como un tío con cierta reputación lanzó una teoría, ya tenemos que pervertir hasta la lengua castellana para tragarnos sin masticar cualquier gilipollez que diga.

_Vacío_ y _materia_ son antónimos, diga lo que diga Demócrito o su padre en calzoncillos


"_*vacío*, a_
_Del lat. vacīvus.
[...]_
_13. m. *Fís.* *Espacio carente de materia*_."


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (15 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Mira... se me hace agotadora esta discusion porque ni expertos con doctorados lo tienen facil para explicarlo. Te remito a que leas y veas acerca de las fuerzas. Puedes empezar por aqui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema con este tipo de debates es que hay muy pocas maneras, a veces sola una, de explicar algo lógico, pero hay infinitas de decir algo que no tiene sentido.


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Lo único que se me ocurre que pudiera medio funcionar por gravedad serían boyas en columnas de agua. Tienes dos tubos de cierta altura, uno con agua y otro sin ella. Las boyas dentro del tubo con agua, por principio de arquímedes tienden a flotar y hacer que las boyas que están en el fondo se desplacen hacia arriba. Por gravedad luego, podrían caer por el tubo vacío y llegar al fondo del otro tubo.
> 
> Si las boyas están conectadas a algún tipo de noria con imanes y puedes mantener un movimiento constante, parecido al de una turbina eléctrica, usando el mismo principio. El problema es:
> - conseguir que las boyas del fondo que han caído por gravedad al entrar de nuevo en el circuito no hagan que los dos tubos se conviertan en vasos comunicantes, para que el tubo de bajada siempre esté vacío.
> ...



Eso lo puedes preparar tú fácilmente.

En un depósito de agua de 10 metros de altura la columna de agua ejerce una presión de 1kg/cm2

Metes un tubo de 10 metros hasta el fondo. El tubo tendrá una tapa en el fondo

Echas una pelota de ping-pong por el tubo y se va al fondo, correcto. Pero para sacar la pelotita al exterior (al fondo del depósito) tienes que abrir la tapa de abajo y ahí te encuentras que te entra el agua a 1kg/cm2, presión que tienes que vencer para que salga la bolita.

Si haces en el fondo un compartimiento donde encaje la bolita, se cierre por arriba (como en una cajita) y la saque al exterior quizás podría funcionar pero siempre deberás realizar un trabajo y gastar energía que seguro que será mayor de la que puedas obtener de la caída de la bolita por gravedad y de la subida por el principio de Arquímedes.

Hay países donde se fomentan este tipo de artilugios como parte del programa educativo. Pero aquí lo único que hacemos es insultar con aires de superioridad pero sin saber explicar el porqué falla el artilugio propuesto (como el caso de los que le atizan a Gatoo_).






Rotating magnetic device wins 'perpetual motion' contest







news.mit.edu




.

"
*Dispositivo magnético giratorio gana concurso de 'movimiento perpetuo'*

Deborah Halber, Oficina de Noticias
Fecha de publicación:
19 de mayo de 1999
Junior Gaurav Tewari y estudiante de segundo año John McBean se fueron con $250 cada uno en premios ayer por la tarde del concurso anual de movimiento perpetuo del programa Concourse.
*Por segunda vez, el programa Concourse ofreció un premio de $500 a la mejor presentación de un estudiante de grado del MIT para una máquina de movimiento perpetuo que incorpore campos eléctricos o magnéticos.* Los estudiantes tenían que presentar una propuesta escrita con la suficiente claridad para que la entendieran los estudiantes de primer año del MIT.
El Sr. Tewari, estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica y ciencias de la computación, y el Sr. McBean, estudiante de ingeniería mecánica, diseñaron una máquina que consiste en una barra rectangular plana levitada magnéticamente que gira en un recipiente de vidrio sellado al vacío.


----------



## PedrelGuape (15 Ene 2022)

Kenpos dijo:


> ¿Yo a ti no te había metido en el ignore, hijo de puta?



Algo raro pasa, yo también tenía en ignore a ese hijo de la gran puta, me ha salido su mensaje y he tenido que ignorarlo otra vez.


----------



## Kabuterimon (15 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No diran nada en la televisión y si lo hacen daran a entender que era un viejo chalado.
> 
> Lamentable que nadie se haya interesado por su invención ni se haya promocionado de forma adecuada.



No se lo habran permitido que es distinto


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Tanto rollo patatero para acabar dándome la razón sin darte cuenta.

Si la pelota pudiera levitar sobre un campo magnético que la repeliera, esa pérdida de energía por rozamiento no se produciría y se desplazaría mayor distancia con la misma energía de empuje.

Fin, no hay más discusión. Tú mismo lo has dicho.


----------



## Barspin (15 Ene 2022)

Dios?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (15 Ene 2022)

Que pereza me dan estas noticias.


----------



## Kenshiro (15 Ene 2022)

Enésimo inventor del motor de agua que muere misteriosamente.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> El problema con este tipo de debates es que *hay muy pocas maneras, a veces sola una, de explicar algo lógico*, pero hay infinitas de decir algo que no tiene sentido.



Eso es lo que ocurre cuando todo el recorrido de tu inteligencia se reduce a lo que te han enseñado.


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Enésimo inventor del motor de agua que muere misteriosamente.



Los agentes de las elites oscuras no dan abasto, se les acumula la tarea.


----------



## Okjito (15 Ene 2022)

Jodo sois lamentables. Cualquier ingeniero se parte el culo con estas bobadas. Es como el INVENTOR que han MATADO que INVENTO EL MOTOR DE AGUA!!! jajaja cuando el muy cabron había hecho un motor de hidrógeno que lleva siglos inventado y lo único que hacía era una electrólisis de agua. GENIO


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Que sinvergüenzas son esos físicos! Ya hace muuuucho ley de la conservación de la energía ha sido requeteviolada pero manos en los bolsillos y silbando que no pasa nada.



Evidentemente. Y a escala cuántica una partícula puede "pasar" por dos rendijas a la vez, o surgir de la nada. 

Así que vuelvo a la analogía: mi vecino tiene un cuchillo jamonero que crea nuevas lonchas de jamón 5 jotas de la nada cada vez que es usado. ¿Se lo compramos?

Ni el señor que se ha muerto ni mi vecino ni los incautos que se creen cualquier cosa viven en la escala cuántica. 

Aquí estamos hablando del mundo macroscópico.

Un físico es un tipo que dibuja un mapa lógico ampliable, y ampliado a lo largo de los años, que intenta aproximarse lo más posible a la realidad (lo que se observa y se mide).

Si uno está en Madrid y quiere ir a Albacete no mira un mapa de carreteras en la página de Galicia. 

Hablar de cuántica en relación a máquinas macroscópicas de "energía libre" es mirar el mapa de Galicia y decir: "eh, aquí pone que hay mar, el mapa es mentira!".


----------



## Valorimaginario (15 Ene 2022)

La energía gratis te la vende cualquier compañia paco o internacional. Creía que esto estaba ya superado:




La bomba de calor es solo un ejemplo, esto se puede hacer con sistemas de poleas, palancas, etc.


Si quereis mas información podeis entrar en foros en inglés sobre el tema, es una pena que no los haya en castellano: Free Energy | searching for free energy and discussing free energy


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

Si haces que el objeto movil se desplace por el vacio sin contacto alguno con absolutamente nada... si, pero eso me recuerda a lo de la vaca esferica.

Yo creo que hay gente que esta muy necesitada de fe en algo.
La realidad tangible y cotidiana se les hace aburrida y/u opresiva y quieren creer en que "hay algo mas", que hay misterios ocultos por poderes superiores que tenenos que luchar por sacar a la luz porque eso llenara nuestras vidas...

Yo no le encuentro otra explicacion a esa permanente negacion de hechos comprobables y principios fisicos imperturbables que nos limitan.
Ya perdi mucho tienpo esta madrugada con esto... paso de seguir contestando y argumentando nada. Quien quiera creer en motores de agua fabricados por un Paco en un garaje de Villachica del Arroyo Seco y en conspiraciones mundiales para que Paco no pueda hacer publico su invento... pues oye, que crea en lo que quiera, como si quiere hacerse pastafari.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Eso es lo que ocurre cuando todo el recorrido de tu inteligencia se reduce a lo que te han enseñado.



Ignorar lo que otros han encontrado antes te permite (o más bien te condena a) recorrer mucho, sí, pero en círculos...


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿De qué manera se supone que cumplía el segundo principio de la Termodinámica?



Una máquina de generación eléctrica no puede cumplir las teorías actuales. Hay que partir de esa base.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Ignorar lo que otros han encontrado antes te permite (o más bien te condena a) recorrer mucho, sí, pero en círculos...



Muy apropiado comentario para explicar lo que hizo Colón.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Y ya está. Por tus huevos morenos.

¿Con qué roza, pues?


----------



## Fausto1880 (15 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Cada cual que crea en lo que quiera.
> Unos pueden creer que imprimiendo billetes y repartiéndolos nos volveremos todos ricos.
> Y otros que se puede generar energía nueva de la nada al Universo.



Mala analogía.

Una equivalencia más correcta es la de un hombre muriéndose de hambre rodeado de patatas porque no sabe que puede comérselas si las cocina.


----------



## Busher (15 Ene 2022)

Te voy a llamar Sisifo... o Job, no se.


----------



## Akira. (15 Ene 2022)

Los mismos que matan a este tipo de personas (que quieren lo mejor para el ser humano), crean "vacunas", luchan contra el cambio climático y protegen los derechos humanos.


----------



## Albertojosua (15 Ene 2022)

Como es posible que tanta gente supere a las leyes de la física?
Existen desde que se originó el universo, pero no para de saltarselad, supuestamente. Jajajaa


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> *Un físico es un tipo que dibuja un mapa lógico ampliable, y ampliado a lo largo de los años, que intenta aproximarse lo más posible a la realidad* (lo que se observa y se mide).
> 
> Si uno está en Madrid y quiere ir a Albacete no mira un mapa de carreteras en la página de Galicia.



Tu error es no entender que muy probablemente ese hombre no sabe ni dibujar un mapa lógico en su propia cabeza, ni falta que le hace. Y no estoy diciendo con ello que su máquina realmente genere energía; no he entrado en ese debate en ningún momento.

A mí mismo me ocurría en el instituto que me ponían una ecuación en la pizarra o en un examen y enseguida daba el resultado, pero no sabía desarrollarla por escrito ni en mi propia cabeza. Sólo miraba la ecuación y sabía que el resultado era ése, y no me equivocaba.
Ni qué decir tiene que me suspendieron porque el funcionamiento de mi cabeza iba en contra de las normas; no me pedían un resultado sino cumplir lo establecido.

Y esto viene mucho a colación con la plandemia, las normas y los objetivos de todo esto. Te ponen unas normas diciéndote que son para evitar contagios y muertes, pero en este foro todos estamos locos porque sabemos que el objetivo no tiene nada que ver con la salud.
De igual forma, te ponen unas teorías para explicar el funcionamiento y la transformación de la energía y al que se sale de esas teorías se lo cargan porque "está loco", cuando la razón de ser de esas teorías es precisamente el conseguir la esclavitud y mantener estúpido al rebaño.


A fin de cuentas da igual cómo consigas un objetivo si el objetivo es honesto. Ya se encargarán otros de hacer los planos.


----------



## Ederto (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Tu error es no entender que muy probablemente ese hombre no sabe ni dibujar un mapa lógico en su propia cabeza, ni falta que le hace. Y no estoy diciendo con ello que su máquina realmente genere energía; no he entrado en ese debate en ningún momento.
> 
> *A mí mismo me ocurría en el instituto que me ponían una ecuación en la pizarra o en un examen y enseguida daba el resultado, pero no sabía desarrollarla por escrito ni en mi propia cabeza. Sólo miraba la ecuación y sabía que el resultado era ése, y no me equivocaba.
> Ni qué decir tiene que me suspendieron porque el funcionamiento de mi cabeza iba en contra de las normas; no me pedían un resultado sino cumplir lo establecido.*
> ...



Como dijo Einstein: solo puedes decir que entiendes algo si eres capaz de explicárselo a tu abuela.

Si obtienes el resultado de un modo esotérico, sin entender qué está pasando ni cómo has llegado ahí, es como si no tienes nada. Aunque aciertes. Estás bien suspendido porque no sabes resolver la ecuación.


----------



## exitium (15 Ene 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> La energía gratis te la vende cualquier compañia paco o internacional. Creía que esto estaba ya superado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La bomba de calor no genera energía gratis, lo que ocurre es que la electricidad no existe de forma natural en la naturaleza, tiene que ser creada por un proceso físico y al hacerlo el rendimiento esta entorno al 25% por eso la bomba de calor tiene rendimientos términos superiores al 100% para la energía eléctrica aplicada pero si sumas el conjunto, es decir: la energía térmica aplicada para obtener electricidad (en una central nuclear pj) y la energía térmica obtenida con dicha electricidad con la bomba de calor, puedes ver como la termodinámica se cumple y no generas nada extra. 
Recuerda que la electricidad sale de alguna fuente y su eficiencia no supera el 25% aprox, por lo tanto al obtener energía térmica con la electricidad mediante la bomba de calor es normal acercarse al 100% térmico inicial SI lo comparas con la energía que obtienes con esa electricidad por efecto Joule(una estufa por ejemplo) y he puesto el SI con mayúsculas para hacer notar la eficiencia de la bomba de calor contra un radiador eléctrico, es importante tenerlo presente a la hora de calentar una casa.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

¿Y por qué hay que quitar ese tubito si con él consigo lo que quiero? 


Joder, tete... ¡pero si te estás dando de frente tú solo contra todo lo que te vengo diciendo!

¿El aire frena la roca en su caída? ¡NO! La roca se frena por rozamiento contra el suelo.

Joder, si lo estás diciendo tú


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Como es posible que tanta gente supere a las leyes de la física?
> Existen desde que se originó el universo, pero no para de saltarselad, supuestamente. Jajajaa



Las leyes de la física existen desde que alguien las definió, pero eso no quiere decir que la definición sea cierta.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Como dijo Einstein: solo puedes decir que entiendes algo si eres capaz de explicárselo a tu abuela.
> 
> *Si obtienes el resultado de un modo esotérico, sin entender qué está pasando ni cómo has llegado ahí, es como si no tienes nada*. Aunque aciertes. Estás bien suspendido porque no sabes resolver la ecuación.



Eso es falso.

El resultado lo tengo y es cierto. Lo demás es morralla que se queda por el camino.

Es como cuando cocinas algo que está muy bueno pero no te acuerdas de lo que le has echado. No podrás repetir la receta, pero ese plato te lo vas a comer.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

¿Pretendes que un libro me enseñe algo que todavía no se ha desarrollado y que la ciencia niega?


----------



## SuperDios (15 Ene 2022)

Bien muerta va a estar la putarrona que te parió por el ojete, porque en cuanto me entere de dónde tenéis la chabola voy a reventarle los intestinos a puñaladas... Y lo vas a ver de cerca, contemplarás cómo la furcia gruñe en cada acometida del cuchillo oxidado y macerado en estiercol con el que la asesinaré, pero procura no pajearte ante el evento y recuerda lo feo que estuvo masturbarte frente al lecho de muerte del bujarronazo de tu padre, y cómo hasta te llevaste un pescozón cuando intentaste sorber la lefapús que le goteaba de la boca, fruto de las últimas mamadas que le hizo a los moronegros que vaciaron en su garganta sus africanos y sudorosos testículos.


----------



## 917 (15 Ene 2022)

¿No hay más información del invento de este hombre?.


----------



## Albertojosua (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Las leyes de la física existen desde que alguien las definió, pero eso no quiere decir que la definición sea cierta.



Te dedicas a la filosofía? Porque a la ciencias físicas, parece que no


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Te dedicas a la filosofía? Porque a la ciencias físicas, parece que no



Me dedico a pensar libremente, y ése es el sentido de la existencia de este foro.


----------



## Albertojosua (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Me dedico a pensar libremente, y ése es el sentido de la existencia de este foro.



Claro, lo que he escrito. No había duda.
Tu y yo existimos porque físicos han demostrado que podemos existir.
Y por esas leyes físicas, podemos disertar sobre lo divino.


----------



## Mistermaguf (15 Ene 2022)

Se agradece tu dedicación y tu capacidad para explicar con gran sentido didáctico una cantidad de conceptos que la mayoría de la gente no tiene claros.
Esas explicaciones son muy útiles para quienes quieren aprender. Pero para quienes solo les interesa *creer* son invisibles: la manera que encuentran para deshacerse de estas disonancias cognitivas, es creer que saber más sobre algo es peor que saber menos (o nada, como demuestra el personaje en cuestión), porque la "teoría" a la que se aferran dice que el conocimiento científico, en el mejor de los casos no es más que un "discurso" -equiparable a cualquier simple "opinión"- y en el peor, un instrumento de dominación cultural para ocultarnos la verdad o cosas aún peores.

Dos ejemplos de este mismo hilo:



Gatoo_ dijo:


> Las estupideces las decís los que os veis limitados por el conocimiento actual. Si nadie se hubiese cuestionado nada, aún viviríamos en los árboles.





Gatoo_ dijo:


> Eso es lo que ocurre cuando todo el recorrido de tu inteligencia se reduce a lo que te han enseñado.



En el último de estos comentarios puedes ver esta idea de que la ignorancia total es mejor que el conocimiento -que siempre será parcial o incompleto, claro- pero cuyos estandares de verificación son los intelectualmente más avanzados que disponemos, y precisamente gracias a los cuales no vivimos en los árboles.

Según este tipo de pensamiento infantil, el progreso tecnológico y científico no se debe a la ciencia y a los científicos, sino a los pacos que desde fuera del sistema la cuestionan desde la ignornacia más escandalosa sin poder ni argumentar ni probar nada de lo que afirman.

Ya ves, ni siquiera pueden distinguir categorialmente "conocimiento" de "discurso" o de una simple opinión.

Jamás se han detenido a pensar que los cuestionadores que ellos admiran han sido aquellos que se han formado en los estádares científicos más avanzados de su época, y que eso, junto a ciertos rasgos personales, han sido la condición fundamental para poder dar un paso más allá.
Uno de sus héroes más recurrido es Galileo, al que admiran por su oposición a una ideología sistémica dominante, pero no entienden que esa oposición se hacía desde los conocimientos científicos más avanzados de su época, con los que la mayoría de sus contemporáneos científicos estaba de acuerdo, luchando contra una visión ideológica del mundo.

Lo que los excita es la idea del héroe anónimo luchando contra el sistema, y para ellos el estamento científico es actualmente parte del sistema debido a que tampoco pueden diferenciar el conocimiento científico de las aplicaciones tecnológicas que surgen de él -estas sí en gran medida modeladas por los intereses políticos-.

Y como además no pueden diferenciar conocimiento de creencias, no entienden que es radicalmente distinto oponerse a un sistema sociopolítico desde el conocimiento científico, que oponerse al conocimiento científico desde un sistema de creencias (o directamente desde la ignorancia).

En fin, la complejidad del mundo es demasiada para aquellos que necesitan reducir todo a tres o cuatro factores que les permitan reconocer fácilmente a los buenos de los malos.

Aquí tienes un ejemplo de esto:


Akira. dijo:


> Los mismos que matan a este tipo de personas (que quieren lo mejor para el ser humano), crean "vacunas", luchan contra el cambio climático y protegen los derechos humanos.



En otro orden de cosas:


Kenshiro dijo:


> Enésimo inventor del motor de agua que muere misteriosamente.



Ya, cuéntanos cuales son los misterios que rodean su muerte, que no tengo ganas de acceder al artículo enlazado que me pide desactivar el adblock.


----------



## kicorv (15 Ene 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No creo, era sociata, lo dice en uno de sus videos.
> 
> Se ha muerto de viejo esperándo palmaditas progres y sostenibles, un ingenuo, DEP.



xicomalo cambiando su comentario psicópata de rojo fracasado en 3, 2, 1…


----------



## vitrubio (15 Ene 2022)

*Teoría dinámica de la gravedad 
*
Tesla publicó una declaración preparada en su 81 cumpleaños (10 de julio de 1937) la crítica de la teoría de Albert Einstein de la relatividad. La siguiente es una parte de esa crítica de la teoría de Albert Einstein de la relatividad.

La teoría dinámica de la Gravedad de Nikola Tesla explica la relación entre la gravedad y la fuerza electromagnética, una teoría
de campo unificado (un modelo sobre la materia, el éter, y la energía). Es una teoría de campo unificado que unifica 
todas las fuerzas fundamentales (como la fuerza entre todas las masas) y las respuestas de las partículas en un marco teórico único.


La Teoría Dinámica de la Gravedad – la cual asume que un campo de fuerza que es responsable para los movimientos de los cuerpos en el espacio; la suposición de que este campo de fuerza en el concepto de la curvatura del espacio (como Einstein); el éter tiene la indispensable función en el fenómeno (de gravedad universal, inercia, momentum y movimiento de los cuerpos celestes, así como toda la materia atómica y molecular).

Energía Ambiental – el descubrimiento de una nueva verdad física: no hay energía en la materia más que aquella recibida del ambiente. (Lo cual contradice a Einstein en E= E=mc2). El anuncio usual de Tesla en su cumpleaños – en su 79avo cumpleaños (1935) – Tesla hizo una breve referencia a la teoría diciendo que aplica a las moléculas y átomos, así como a los cuerpos celestes más grandes, y también a”… toda la materia en el universo, en cualquier fase de su existencia es desde su misma formación hasta su última desintegración.”


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Claro, lo que he escrito. No había duda.
> *Tu y yo existimos porque físicos han demostrado que podemos existir*.
> Y por esas leyes físicas, podemos disertar sobre lo divino.



Te compadezco si de verdad necesitas que alguien te demuestre eso.

Vais a conseguir que los tragacionistas me parezcan inteligentes.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Mistermaguf dijo:


> Se agradece tu dedicación y tu capacidad para explicar con gran sentido didáctico una cantidad de conceptos que la mayoría de la gente no tiene claros.
> Esas explicaciones son muy útiles para quienes quieren aprender. Pero para quienes solo les interesa *creer* son invisibles: la manera que encuentran para deshacerse de estas disonancias cognitivas, es creer que saber más sobre algo es peor que saber menos (o nada, como demuestra el personaje en cuestión), porque la "teoría" a la que se aferran dice que el conocimiento científico, en el mejor de los casos no es más que un "discurso" -equiparable a cualquier simple "opinión"- y en el peor, un instrumento de dominación cultural para ocultarnos la verdad o cosas aún peores.
> 
> Dos ejemplos de este mismo hilo:
> ...



No eres más tonto porque no eres más viejo. Lo reduces todo al absurdo.

*Que yo crea que no lo sabemos todo no significa que crea que todo lo que sabemos está mal*. Simplemente tenemos información incompleta.

Y no te explico más porque no lo vas a alcanzar a entender con ese pensamiento tan básico y estúpido.

Te ha faltado decir que soy de izquierdas, perroflauta y okupa. Cuánta gilipollez, por dios


----------



## JyQ (15 Ene 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Mala analogía.
> 
> Una equivalencia más correcta es la de un hombre muriéndose de hambre rodeado de patatas porque no sabe que puede comérselas si las cocina.



El fogón:


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Eso es falso.
> 
> El resultado lo tengo y es cierto. Lo demás es morralla que se queda por el camino.
> 
> Es como cuando cocinas algo que está muy bueno pero no te acuerdas de lo que le has echado. No podrás repetir la receta, pero ese plato te lo vas a comer.



Esa morralla es la que da sentido lógico y explicación a aquello que no vemos o no sabemos explicarlo.

Tú haces un plato muy bueno, y yo te pregunto que has hecho para que salga tan bueno. Entonces, si tu no sabes decirme el porqué, yo lo atribuiré a que has tenido suerte y te ha salido bueno.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Esa morralla es la que da sentido lógico y explicación a aquello que no vemos o no sabemos explicarlo.
> 
> Tú haces un plato muy bueno, y yo te pregunto que has hecho para que salga tan bueno. Entonces, si tu no sabes decirme el porqué, yo lo atribuiré a que has tenido suerte y te ha salido bueno.



Y efectivamente habrá sido suerte, pero no dejará de ser cierto que está bueno por más que no sepa ni yo cuál es la receta.

El sentido lógico lo tiene de todas formas aunque nadie haya escrito el método. No podemos explicar los agujeros negros, pero están ahí, son ciertos y tienen su explicación aunque no la conozcamos.


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Y efectivamente habrá sido suerte, pero no dejará de ser cierto que está bueno por más que no sepa ni yo cuál es la receta.
> 
> El sentido lógico lo tiene de todas formas aunque nadie haya escrito el método. No podemos explicar los agujeros negros, pero están ahí, son ciertos y tienen su explicación aunque no la conozcamos.



Sí, pero entonces, no sería bueno cuestionarse y preguntarse que hay o cómo se ha formado ese agujero negro? O porqué tu comida ha salido tan buena?


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Sí, pero entonces, no sería bueno cuestionarse y preguntarse que hay o cómo se ha formado ese agujero negro? O porqué tu comida ha salido tan buena?



Claro que es bueno preguntárselo, por eso tiene todo el sentido del mundo que haya gente que no limite sus investigaciones a lo que dicen las teorías físicas, porque las teorías físicas que tenemos no lo pueden explicar.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Tu error es no entender que muy probablemente ese hombre no sabe ni dibujar un mapa lógico en su propia cabeza, ni falta que le hace. Y no estoy diciendo con ello que su máquina realmente genere energía; no he entrado en ese debate en ningún momento.
> 
> A mí mismo me ocurría en el instituto que me ponían una ecuación en la pizarra o en un examen y enseguida daba el resultado, pero no sabía desarrollarla por escrito ni en mi propia cabeza. Sólo miraba la ecuación y sabía que el resultado era ése, y no me equivocaba.
> Ni qué decir tiene que me suspendieron porque el funcionamiento de mi cabeza iba en contra de las normas; no me pedían un resultado sino cumplir lo establecido.
> ...



¿Te dejarías operar de un tumor cerebral por un tipo que nunca ha estudiado ni medicina ni el cuerpo humano pero coge un bisturí y "sabe" qué cortar y qué no? (o eso dice, porque en realidad nunca se lo ha podido demostrar a otros)

¿Vivirías en un rascacielos diseñado por un tipo que no ha hecho nunca un cálculo de estructuras, materiales, fuerzas estáticas, etc., pero "sabe" cómo dibujar un plano de un rascacielos?

La física del instituto es como construir una cabaña de madera con palos.

Puedes no tener mucha idea de qué estás haciendo, pero se mantiene en pie.

La física real es el Burj Khalifa.

Encontrar un nuevo modelo estándar de la Física compatible con máquinas de "energía libre" sería como construir la Estrella de la Muerte (y hay gente que dice haberlo hecho un su garaje).


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> ¿Te dejarías operar de un tumor cerebral por un tipo que nunca ha estudiado ni medicina ni el cuerpo humano pero coge un bisturí y "sabe" qué cortar y qué no? (o eso dice, porque en realidad nunca se lo ha podido demostrar a otros)
> 
> ¿Vivirías en un rascacielos diseñado por un tipo que no ha hecho nunca un cálculo de estructuras, materiales, fuerzas estáticas, etc., pero "sabe" cómo dibujar un plano de un rascacielos?



Mi vida no está en juego por lo que ese hombre haga en su garaje.

No obstante, ¿cómo crees que se hizo la primera operación y el primer transplante? ¿Leyendo libros?


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Claro que es bueno preguntárselo, por eso tiene todo el sentido del mundo que haya gente que no limite sus investigaciones a lo que dicen las teorías físicas, porque las teorías físicas que tenemos no lo pueden explicar.



Entonces, damos todas las teorías por invalidas? O cuales son ciertas y cuales son invalidas?


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Entonces, damos todas las teorías por invalidas? O cuales son ciertas y cuales son invalidas?



No son inválidas, sólo incompletas. Valen para lo que valen.

Con la receta de un flan podrás hacer flan, pero no un pan de Calatrava, a no ser que estés tan loco como para echarle otros ingredientes al flan.


----------



## Mistermaguf (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No eres más tonto porque no eres más viejo. Lo reduces todo al absurdo.



Tengo ya mis años, eso me da derecho a ser bastante tonto. Lo digo yo porque parece coherente con tu idea de que si saber más te reduce la libertad de pensamiento, parece razonable que ser más viejo te incremente la estupidez.

Más allá de esto, me gustaría que me explicaras qué cosas he reducido al absurdo, porque emitir un juicio sin razonar porqué lo afirmas te pone muy cerca del maguferío y muy lejos de cualquier diálogo que se pueda llamar como tal.

*



Que yo crea que no lo sabemos todo no significa que crea que todo lo que sabemos está mal.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


> Simplemente tenemos información incompleta.



Pues en todo el hilo te has dedicado a contradecir absolutamente* todo* lo que te dicen los foreros que tienen alguna idea de lo que hablan -y que lo demuestran razonando punto por punto como para que hasta un crío pueda entenderlo-, simplemente despachando *todos* y cada uno de sus comentarios con dos frases que demuestran una necedad a prueba de misiles. Es muy distinto ser ignorante (que es simplemente no saber, cosa que todos somos respecto a muchas cosas) a ser un necio, que es negarse a entender, a razonar o a aprender algo sobre lo que te involucras activamente.

Si yo ignoro todo acerca de la técnica quirúrgica coronaria no pasa nada, no tengo porqué saberlo. Pero si resulta que estoy estudiando medicina quirúrgica o me involucro en la disciplina entonces la cosa cambia, y si los especialistas me dan hostias hasta en el paladar con cada burrada que suelto -y que ya están archisabidas y refutadas desde hace 200 años- entonces debería sospechar que el que tiene algún problema soy yo.

Si además resulta que estos tipos vienen haciendo exitosamente operaciones cardíacas desde hace décadas y yo no he pisado un quirófano en mi vida, ya es como que apaga y vámonos, ¿verdad?



> Y no te explico más porque no lo vas a alcanzar a entender con ese pensamiento tan básico y estúpido.



Deberías tratar de explicarlo, porque hasta ahora no te he visto tratar de explicarle nada a nadie, sino recitar creencias magufas que ya las conoce hasta mi abuela desde hace siglos.



> Te ha faltado decir que soy de izquierdas, perroflauta y okupa. Cuánta gilipollez, por dios



Sabía que más pronto que tarde ibas a mezclar temas políticos con esto, demostrando lo que acabo de decir: que no puedes diferenciar creencias e ideologías de conocimiento.

Como si la generación de energía o cualquier tema relacionada con ella fuera de izquierdas o de derechas.


Vamos, no te ofendas tan pronto que ya veo por donde vas.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Mi vida no está en juego por lo que ese hombre haga en su garaje.
> 
> No obstante, ¿cómo crees que se hizo la primera operación y el primer transplante? ¿Leyendo libros?



A base de ensayo y error, apuntando y sistematizando lo aprendido, para no tener que reinventar la rueda cada vez.

De eso va este hilo: el ser humano lleva cientos de años "diseccionando" y estudiando la naturaleza, y ha aprendido una cosa: la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, se transforma.

El "inventor" del generador mágico es un médico de pueblo que dice haber inventado una píldora gracias a la cual no necesitarás comer ni beber nunca más (sin matarte).


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Mistermaguf dijo:


> Tengo ya mis años, eso me da derecho a ser bastante tonto. Lo digo yo porque parece coherente con *tu idea de que si saber más te reduce la libertad de pensamiento*, parece razonable que ser más viejo te incremente la estupidez.



¿Ves? Ya estás volviendo a decir gilipolleces.

¿Cuándo he dicho yo eso?





Mistermaguf dijo:


> Más allá de esto, me gustaría que me explicaras qué cosas he reducido al absurdo, porque emitir un juicio sin razonar porqué lo afirmas te pone muy cerca del maguferío y muy lejos de cualquier diálogo que se pueda llamar como tal.



Muy bien, pues traigo tu mensaje y me explicas tú en qué te basas para emitir tu juicio.

Vamos a ello:





Mistermaguf dijo:


> la "teoría" a la que se aferran dice que el conocimiento científico, en el mejor de los casos no es más que un "discurso"



¿De dónde te sacas eso?




Mistermaguf dijo:


> En el último de estos comentarios puedes ver esta idea de que la ignorancia total es mejor que el conocimiento



¿En qué te basas para llegar a esa absurda conclusión?




Mistermaguf dijo:


> Según este tipo de pensamiento infantil, *el progreso tecnológico y científico no se debe a la ciencia* y a los científicos, *sino a los pacos* que desde fuera del sistema la cuestionan desde la ignornacia más escandalosa sin poder ni argumentar ni probar nada de lo que afirman.



¿Quién tiene ese pensamiento infantil? ¿De dónde sacas esa absurda conclusión?

¿Acaso no es más científico el Paco que inventa que el hunibersitario que no hace más que repetir en su blog lo que le han enseñado?




Mistermaguf dijo:


> Jamás se han detenido a pensar que los cuestionadores que ellos admiran han sido aquellos que se han formado en los estádares científicos más avanzados de su época
> 
> Uno de sus héroes más recurrido es Galileo



¿A quién se supone que admiro yo? ¿A cuántos científicos he nombrado en este hilo? ¿A santo de qué sacas a Galileo si nadie ha hablado de él hasta ahora?




Mistermaguf dijo:


> Lo que los excita es la idea del héroe anónimo luchando contra el sistema



Claro, eso es mucho más importante que el descubrimiento de una nueva tecnología.

¿Tú te lees?




Mistermaguf dijo:


> Y como además no pueden diferenciar conocimiento de creencias...



Y lo dices tú, que basas todo tu mensaje en las películas que te montas sobre los demás.




Mistermaguf dijo:


> En fin, la complejidad del mundo es demasiada para aquellos que necesitan reducir todo a tres o cuatro factores que blablablá.



Y lo dices tú, que te limitas a las cuatro cosas que te han enseñado.




Mira, te lo voy a poner fácil: Vete a la puta mierda y métete tus gilipolleces y tus teorías sobre la mente de los demás por tu ancho escape, payaso.

No hace falta que me respondas porque no me interesan tus estupideces sacadas de la manga sobre cómo soy, cómo pienso y a quién admiro. PAYASO.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Mistermaguf dijo:


> Pues en todo el hilo te has dedicado a contradecir absolutamente* todo* lo que te dicen los foreros que tienen alguna idea de lo que hablan



La única idea que tienen es lo que les han enseñado, pero su inteligencia se limita a eso.

Todos los inventos y los descubrimientos revolucionarios se basaron en ideas de un loco que supo ver más allá de lo que había en los libros.

Y no, no me he dedicado sólo a contradecir, lo que pasa es que no voy comiéndole la polla a quien me da la razón como hacéis entre vosotros. Revisa los mensajes y verás que he repartido un buen montón de zanks.




Mistermaguf dijo:


> Es muy distinto ser ignorante a ser un necio, que es negarse a entender, a razonar o a aprender algo sobre lo que te involucras activamente.



Vosotros sois ambas cosas: Ignorantes porque no sois conscientes de vuestra ignorancia, y necios porque os negáis a aprender de lo que más os podría enseñar.

Yo sí soy consciente de mi ignorancia, pero también de la vuestra.


----------



## Valorimaginario (15 Ene 2022)

exitium dijo:


> La bomba de calor no genera energía gratis, lo que ocurre es que la electricidad no existe de forma natural en la naturaleza, tiene que ser creada por un proceso físico y al hacerlo el rendimiento esta entorno al 25% por eso la bomba de calor tiene rendimientos términos superiores al 100% para la energía eléctrica aplicada pero si sumas el conjunto, es decir: la energía térmica aplicada para obtener electricidad (en una central nuclear pj) y la energía térmica obtenida con dicha electricidad con la bomba de calor, puedes ver como la termodinámica se cumple y no generas nada extra.
> Recuerda que la electricidad sale de alguna fuente y su eficiencia no supera el 25% aprox, por lo tanto al obtener energía térmica con la electricidad mediante la bomba de calor es normal acercarse al 100% térmico inicial SI lo comparas con la energía que obtienes con esa electricidad por efecto Joule(una estufa por ejemplo) y he puesto el SI con mayúsculas para hacer notar la eficiencia de la bomba de calor contra un radiador eléctrico, es importante tenerlo presente a la hora de calentar una casa.




Desde el momento en que como dices el rendimiento de la bomba de calor es superior al 100% es irrelevante de donde sale la energía siempre vas a poder meter más al sistema, has dado con un movil perpétuo o mejor aún con un máquina que rompe incluso con el primer principio de la termodinámica.


----------



## George Orwell (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Una máquina de generación eléctrica no puede cumplir las teorías actuales. Hay que partir de esa base.



¿Entonces cuáles cumple?
Al hablar de "generación", ¿te refieres a que "crea" energía eléctrica de la nada?


----------



## George Orwell (15 Ene 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> La energía gratis te la vende cualquier compañia paco o internacional. Creía que esto estaba ya superado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que el "rendimiento" de una bomba de calor no se le llama rendimiento, sino COP (Coeficiente de Operación). Precisamente porque al sacar el cociente entre la temperatura del foco caliente y el foco frío es mayor a 1.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡De putas habló la tacones!
> Lo dice un tipo que confunde un móvil perpetuo con un generador de energía ilimitada.



Aceptando que existe el rozamiento, ¿qué diferencia hay entre un generador de energía ilimitada y un móvil perpetuo de primera especie? Con el primero construyes el segundo y viceversa. Atención que los imanes tienen algo parecido al rozamiento: mover un conductor en un campo magnético no sale gratis (corrientes de Eddie o de Foucalt).







cienaga dijo:


> No se por que intentais convencer al gato de terminos que no comprende y que tampoco quiere admitir
> por otro lado tampoco realizais un esfuerzo en explicar los terminos "termodinamica" y esas cosas que no parais de repetir como loritos
> 
> en su tiempo hace ya mas de 20 años investigue el asunto asi en baratillo, total si puedo realizar a pequeña escala, se puede hacer a gran escala lo mismo
> ...



La maricona mala valenciana gatoo es un magufo tarado que exige trato respetuoso hacia sí mismo mientras te despacha como si fueses una mierda. A mí me lo hizo cuando tuve una discusión sobre las vacunas y después de insultarme hasta cansarse me puso en el ignore. Para que le entre bien este temita deberíais dejar los imanes de lado y ponerle ejemplos con pollas y culos que de eso sí que entiende un rato. Las máquinas de movimiento perpetuo/energía gratis están ahí al lado de la teoría de los humores corporales, el creacionismo o la tierra plana.


----------



## Ederto (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Eso es falso.
> 
> El resultado lo tengo y es cierto. Lo demás es morralla que se queda por el camino.
> 
> Es como cuando cocinas algo que está muy bueno pero no te acuerdas de lo que le has echado. No podrás repetir la receta, pero ese plato te lo vas a comer.



El resultado de la ecuación que tu profesor pone en la pizarra no vale para nada, no resuelve ningún problema práctico ni tiene ninguna utilidad. Su única función es ver si entiendes qué estás haciendo y cómo llegaste al resultado. Si no entiendes eso estás bien suspendido.


----------



## Ederto (15 Ene 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Aceptando que existe el rozamiento, ¿qué diferencia hay entre un generador de energía ilimitada y un móvil perpetuo de primera especie? Con el primero construyes el segundo y viceversa. Atención que los imanes tienen algo parecido al rozamiento: mover un conductor en un campo magnético no sale gratis (corrientes de Eddie o de Foucalt).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh eh!! cuidao! si vamos a mezclar conceptos debo decir que yo follando soy una máquina de movimiento perpetuo!!!


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (15 Ene 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Desde el momento en que como dices el rendimiento de la bomba de calor es superior al 100% es irrelevante de donde sale la energía siempre vas a poder meter más al sistema, has dado con un movil perpétuo o mejor aún con un máquina que rompe incluso con el primer principio de la termodinámica.



Una bomba de calor no viola ninguna ley física, mucho menos las leyes de la termodinámica. 

Más info:









Heat pump - Energy Education







energyeducation.ca













Heat pumps and energy transfer


Heat is the flow of energy from a body at higher temperature to one at lower temperature when they are placed in thermal contact. An everyday example of this is the natural cooling down of a hot cup of coffee when placed in contact with cooler surroundings.




www.sciencelearn.org.nz




.

Es simplemente una máquina que mueve calor de un sitio a otro.


----------



## Mistermaguf (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Ves? Ya estás volviendo a decir gilipolleces.



Comenzamos bien. "Volviendo a decir gilipolleces" indica que ya he dicho muchas y sigo insistiendo con ellas. Es un buen principio para un mensaje que viene en plan de dar explicaciones calmadas y de gran calidad argumental. Veamos:



> ¿Cuándo he dicho yo eso?



Hace unas páginas atrás:


> > Albertojosua dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si alguien te dice que a la física está claro que no te dedicas, y tu respondes que "te dedicas a pensar libremente" cuando de lo que se está hablando es de física, la conclusión evidente, obvia e inevitable que se desprende de tu comentario es que dedicarse a estudiar física es reducir tu capacidad de "librepensar".

¿Ves? A esto me refiero cuando hablo de explicar lo que uno afirma. Si mi explicación no te satisface o te parece incorrecta, es tan fácil como argumentar la tuya.
"Explicar" las cosas no es separar cada párrafo del mensaje al que contestas y hacer preguntas, sino más bien dar respuestas.

Que es por ejemplo, lo que haré para responder tus dudas.

Decía yo que _la "teoría" a la que se aferran (los magufos) dice que el conocimiento científico, en el mejor de los casos no es más que un "discurso", _y tu preguntas de donde saco esto.

Pues lo saco de las propias definiciones de los autores que han desarrollado la base de este pensamiento, que es el que domina hoy una parte preocupantemente creciente de la filosofía y el pensamiento popular actual. Es uno de los núcleos relevantes del posmodernismo filosófico, que incluye el concepto del relativismo cultural, y entre cuyos exponentes se incluyen, por ejemplo, Derrida, Delèuze o Foucault.

Que tú no sepas el origen de los discursos a los que adhieres, no convierte a mis comentarios en absurdos.

Luego me refiero a la idea de que para los magufos parece que la ignorancia total es mejor que el conocimiento, y me preguntas cómo llego a esta "absurda conclusión". Pues de los mismos comentarios tuyos que he citado en ese post cuando dije eso. Te los recuerdo:



> > Las estupideces las decís los que os veis limitados por el conocimiento actual. Si nadie se hubiese cuestionado nada, aún viviríamos en los árboles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no te basta con esos, lo vuelves a decir:



> Y lo dices tú, que te limitas a las cuatro cosas que te han enseñado.



¿No te alcanza? Aquí vuelves a afirmarlo por si no me hubiera quedado claro:



> ¿Acaso no es más científico el Paco que inventa que el hunibersitario que no hace más que repetir en su blog lo que le han enseñado?



No ha quedado claro acaso? Mira, lo dices una vez más:



> La única idea que tienen es lo que les han enseñado, pero su inteligencia se limita a eso.



No hay que ser muy avispado para ver con claridad que cuando te sientes acorralado por quienes saben, tu argumento es que el conocimiento científico actual es como una especie de salmo religioso que convierte a los que estudian en una especie de zombies incapaces de pensar y que se limitan a repetir acríticamente lo que les han metido en la cabeza. 

La conclusión es que además de darme con énfasis la razón cuando digo que eres incapaz de diferenciar "conocimiento" de "discurso" (que es una de las tesis centrales de los autores a los que me refiero arriba), repites la pintoresca idea de que el conocimiento racional, ordenado y verificable como es el científico sólo produce seguidores-zombies, incapaces de practicar los principios de ese tipo de pensamiento. ¿Porqué? Porque crees que el pensamiento científico es lo mismo que una ideología política o religiosa, lo que nuevamente nos lleva a lo que dije antes: que eres incapaz de diferenciar "conocimiento" de "discurso".

Repite conmigo: _un "hunibersitario" es un ser que no hace más que repetir en su blog lo que le han enseñado. Es incapaz de pensar y razonar por su cuenta, y mucho menos cuestionar los "dogmas oficiales". _
¿Ves? yo también me la sé, como si mi nick no te diera una pista.

Esa frase no tiene nada de original, por supuesto: forma parte del acervo magufo más básico, y es repetida sistemáticamente en cuanta publicación magufa exista. Que alguien la repita es un detector temprano e infalible de por donde va la cosa.

En fin, no voy a extenderme más, proque con este mensaje estoy tratando de explicarte en qué consiste "argumentar", que es lo que han tratado de decirte otros foreros.

Por supuesto, ya sabía que iba a ser complicado sacarle peras al olmo, y estaba casi seguro que tu mensaje iba a terminar con unas argumentaciones propias de un doctorando más o menos de este tipo:



> Mira, te lo voy a poner fácil: Vete a la puta mierda y métete tus gilipolleces y tus teorías sobre la mente de los demás por tu ancho escape, payaso.
> 
> No hace falta que me respondas porque no me interesan tus estupideces sacadas de la manga sobre cómo soy, cómo pienso y a quién admiro. PAYASO.



Anda y tómate una tila, que te veo alterado.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿Entonces cuáles cumple?
> Al hablar de "generación", ¿te refieres a que "crea" energía eléctrica de la nada?



Sí, a eso me refiero más o menos.

No puede cumplir las teorías físicas que se dan por buenas actualmente porque es imposible. Las propias teorías niegan esa posibilidad.

Cuando se descubra la forma de hacerlo y se estudie cómo se consigue, entiendo que habrá nuevas teorías que anulen o complementen a las actuales.


----------



## George Orwell (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Sí, a eso me refiero más o menos.
> 
> No puede cumplir las teorías físicas que se dan por buenas actualmente porque es imposible. Las propias teorías niegan esa posibilidad.
> 
> Cuando se descubra la forma de hacerlo y se estudie cómo se consigue, entiendo que habrá nuevas teorías que anulen o complementen a las actuales.



Es decir, según comentas el principio de conservación de la energía no es cierto.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> El resultado de la ecuación que tu profesor pone en la pizarra no vale para nada, no resuelve ningún problema práctico ni tiene ninguna utilidad. Su única función es ver si entiendes qué estás haciendo y cómo llegaste al resultado. Si no entiendes eso estás bien suspendido.



Eso ya lo dije yo.

El objetivo de la educación es que sigas las normas, aunque mi objetivo personal a lo largo de mi vida sea obtener el resultado de la ecuación.

En la vida diaria surgen situaciones que requieren resolver incógnitas matemáticas. A mí me importa tres cojones cómo se desarrolla una ecuación en un papel; sólo me interesa el resultado y lo importante no es cómo lo saco sino lo que saco.


----------



## Mistermaguf (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> La única idea que tienen es lo que les han enseñado, pero su inteligencia se limita a eso.
> 
> Todos los inventos y los descubrimientos revolucionarios se basaron en ideas de un loco que supo ver más allá de lo que había en los libros.



Yo creía que la idea del genio loco en la torre era una gilipollez de Hollywood, pero ya ves que al final va a ser verdad.

No, lamento tener que decirte que los reyes magos son los padres. La mayor parte de los descubrimientos revolucionarios provienen de equipos de científicos anónimos, grises y cuadriculados, y entre ellos de tanto en tanto, surge además alguna figura carismática con rasgos de genialidad. Pero esos "locos" (vaya gilipollez llamarlos así) se convierten en figuras relevantes precisamente porque para ver más allá de lo que había en los libros, es imprescindible habérselos estudiado hasta el hartazgo.

Es decir, ser aún mejor científico que los demás. 

Si crees que no es así, cuéntame que impresionantes descubrimientos científicos han surgido de gente acientífica -o peor aún- anticientífica, como es el 100% de los magufos como el señor que da pie a este hilo.


----------



## Valorimaginario (15 Ene 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Es que el "rendimiento" de una bomba de calor no se le llama rendimiento, sino COP (Coeficiente de Operación). Precisamente porque al sacar el cociente entre la temperatura del foco caliente y el foco frío es mayor a 1.



No es entre el foco caliente y el frío sino entre el foco caliente y el compresor y prácticamente todos los vendedores de bombas dicen que tienen un rendimiento x3 o más. Es evidente que poniendo varias máquinas anidadas se puede obtener una cantidad arbitrariamente grande de energía. Por ejemplo tres bombas de calor serían 1x3 x3 x3 = 27 veces la energia de la entrada para una potencia dada.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Una bomba de calor no viola ninguna ley física, mucho menos las leyes de la termodinámica.
> 
> Más info:
> 
> ...




Es una máquina que mueve el calor sí pero el rendimiento no es lineal.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

Mistermaguf dijo:


> Comenzamos bien. "Volviendo a decir gilipolleces" indica que ya he dicho muchas y sigo insistiendo con ellas. Es un buen principio para un mensaje que viene en plan de dar *explicaciones calmadas y de gran calidad argumental*.



Tú no tienes vergüenza, hombre.

Te pasaste todo el mensaje diciendo que tengo mentalidad infantil, que me rijo por lo que dicen mis ídolos, que no sé distinguir conceptos básicos, que me excito con nosequé...

¿...y ahora me vienes de conciliador y hablando de calidad argumental?

*VETE A TOMAR POR EL CULO, SUBNORMAL*.







Mistermaguf dijo:


> Si alguien te dice que a la física está claro que no te dedicas, y tu respondes que "te dedicas a pensar libremente" cuando de lo que se está hablando es de física, *la conclusión evidente, obvia e inevitable que se desprende de tu comentario* es que dedicarse a estudiar física es reducir tu capacidad de "librepensar".



Esa es TU conclusión bajo tu estúpido criterio.

Si te digo que existe B no te estoy negando que exista A. Cuando seas capaz de entender eso, vas y se lo cuentas a tu puta madre, que conmigo ya no vas a tener otra oportunidad.

El resto del mensaje ni siquiera lo he leído porque no dices más que gilipolleces.

Venga, a tomar por el culo, payaso.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Es decir, según comentas el principio de conservación de la energía no es cierto.



Podría no serlo. Yo no soy quién para afirmarlo o desmentirlo, pero desde luego no lo descarto.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Evidentemente. Y a escala cuántica una partícula puede "pasar" por dos rendijas a la vez, o surgir de la nada.
> 
> Así que vuelvo a la analogía: mi vecino tiene un cuchillo jamonero que crea nuevas lonchas de jamón 5 jotas de la nada cada vez que es usado. ¿Se lo compramos?
> 
> ...



Te equivocas absolutamente, de lo que se trata aquí es de saber qué ha pasado con Garrido y su invento. La derivación a temas espúreos es evidente, sí, pero lo esencial del asunto es ese.

En todo caso, sigues sin contestarme ¿De donde surgió la energía del universo?

¿Puedes demostrar que los principios de la termodinamica son verdaderos? ¿Por eso quizás es importante diferenciar entre leyes y principios?
Aquí, los cientistas colegiados, no demuestran ni siquiera saber qué es una ley y qué es un principio

Los principos son como los de Groucho, así tenemos, como poco, 8 maneras aceptadas de definir el primer principio de la termodinámica y otros tantos para el 2º. Eso son 64 combinaciones. .. No sé Rick, ... suena a cuentitis.

Y ahora un retórica ¿Qué cantidad de observación es necesaria para comprobar una hipótesis?
Otra más ¿Qué cantidad de observación es necesaria para refutar una hipótesis?
Ya contesto yo para que quede bien claro:
1​Si descartamos cualquier invento porque "viola" principios lo que tenemos son profecias autocumplidas. No es que no sean leyes, es que no son ni principios. Eso es así.

Que no podamos construir objetos macroscópicos que aprovechen las propiedades cuánticas te lo sacas del gorro y lo del cuchillo jamonero, en fin, SC.

¿El Sol es un objeto suficientemente macroscópico para ti?
¿Y que pasa en el Sol con los gases supercalientes, se desordenan? Otra vez ¿Qué cantidad de observación es necesaria para refutar una hipótesis?

Pero no vayamos tan lejos, hace un siglo ya se violó a la zorra de la termoputona en un objeto tan grande como una bombilla. A mí me parece suficientemente grande pero si para ti el Sol no lo es... Lo que no se entiende aquí es por qué no tenemos motores de "agua". Eso es lo raro, que ha habido muchos pero han desaparecido ¿Será porque no interesa el hidrogeno barato y producido a demanda en el sitio y el momento preciso?

La tecnología no sirve al _bien común, _no seamos ingenuos. Se sirve a cuentagotas según intereses privados.

Si te has perdido siguiendo un mapa pero insistes en recorrer el mismo camino, ya no es un mapa, tu estulticia lo ha convertido en un laberinto sin salida.

¿Energía barata accesible a todo quisqui? Me temo que no lo veremos pero porque estamos ciegos.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Te equivocas absolutamente, de lo que se trata aquí es de saber qué ha pasado con Garrido y su invento. La derivación a temas espúreos es evidente, sí, pero lo esencial del asunto es ese.
> 
> En todo caso, sigues sin contestarme ¿De donde surgió la energía del universo?
> 
> ...



"Benditos sean los que no teniendo nada que decir se abstienen de demostrarlo con sus palabras". Me quedo con el felino (Gato o_) y espero que alguien le conteste con razonamientos y no con insultos.

Mientras otros debatenn los españolitos insultamos.

Esto decian los de un concurso de artilugios de movimiento perpetuo en el MIT

"
El Sr. Tewari, estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica y ciencias de la computación, y el Sr. McBean, estudiante de ingeniería mecánica, diseñaron una máquina que consiste en una barra rectangular plana levitada magnéticamente que gira en un recipiente de vidrio sellado al vacío.

Un poste en la parte inferior de la cámara de vidrio sobresale a través de un orificio en el centro de la barra y la mantiene en su posición correcta. La barra permanecerá suspendida y rotando en un plano horizontal debido a las fuerzas de interacción de dos imanes en sus extremos y cuatro imanes unidos a las paredes de la cámara, todos con el mismo polo hacia adentro. Además, un imán en la base de la cámara de vidrio repele la parte inferior magnética de la barra giratoria y la ayuda a levitar.

*Si bien los dos dicen que su diseño no se basa en la eliminación completa de la fricción (la necesidad casi imposible de una verdadera máquina de movimiento perpetuo*), creen que su idea de poner un objeto en movimiento en un entorno casi libre de fricción debería "garantizar cero disipación de energía" y, por lo tanto, movimiento perpetuo.

Concourse es un programa unificado especial para estudiantes de primer año que cubre todo el plan de estudios básico y ofrece las ventajas de una escuela pequeña sin renunciar al carácter y los recursos del MIT.

Las presentaciones del concurso fueron evaluadas por estudiantes y profesores, quienes *calificaron cada propuesta según su incapacidad para refutarla*


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (15 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> He encontrado esto en una de las noticias pero....llevo tiempo sin estar muy puesto en electromagnetismo....cuanta fiabilidad le dais a lo que se dice aquí:
> 
> _El inventor le explicó al diario local Hoy cómo funciona su generador: "Trabaja con simpatía, libre y sin estar enchufado a ninguna fuente de energía". El aparato dispone de un áncora magnética que consigue mover una rueda gracias a una longitud de onda exacta de carga magnética. _*Esa rueda es la que genera electricidad de 8 amperios de forma totalmente gratuita.*



8 Amperios a cuántos Voltios?
O sea, cuántos Watios daba la máquina?


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (15 Ene 2022)

Yo no creía a este tipo. Pero su muerte justo después de hacerse famoso es realmente sorprendente. 
Aun así, yo me inclino por pensar que ha sido la vacuna.
Ha muerto de repente?


----------



## fayser (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Lo que faltaría saber es si las leyes de la física que conocemos son las correctas.



Sean o no correctas, lo que quiero explicar, que poca gente sabe, es que mientras esas leyes sean simétricas en la variable tiempo "t", la energía se seguirá conservando. Por eso la conservación de la energía es una ley tan fuerte, porque obedece a una cuestión muy básica de las ecuaciones.

Todo eso se demostró con el Teorema de Noether.

Para que no exista conservación de la energía las leyes de la física tendrían que tener una forma realmente extraña, que además implicaría que no serían las mismas hoy que mañana, y de momento las leyes del universo parecen bastante estables.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Para que no exista conservación de la energía las leyes de la física tendrían que tener una forma realmente extraña, que además implicaría que no serían las mismas hoy que mañana, y *de momento las leyes del universo parecen bastante estables*.



Pero hombre, si no sabemos ni lo que hay en el fondo del mar, ¿cómo vamos a hablar de leyes del universo?

Los agujeros negros de momento no tienen explicación y estoy bastante convencido de que con las teorías físicas que tenemos no los podremos explicar jamás.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> En todo caso, sigues sin contestarme ¿De donde surgió la energía del universo?



Y seguiré sin hacerlo: ni yo ni nadie lo sabe. 

Teorías sin validación experimental, las que quieras. 

Pero saber, "oficialmente", no se sabe. La Teoría del Big Bang no explica la creación del universo, solo su evolución.



imutes dijo:


> ¿Puedes demostrar que los principios de la termodinamica son verdaderos? ¿Por eso quizás es importante diferenciar entre leyes y principios?
> Aquí, los cientistas colegiados, no demuestran ni siquiera saber qué es una ley y qué es un principio



Los principios no se demuestran, son hipótesis a partir de las cuales se construyen teorías. 

Si una hipótesis es falsa, las teorías construidas a partir de ella harían predicciones falsas. 

Si la hipótesis de la conservación de la energía fuese falsa, el mundo entero a nuestro alrededor sería diferente, y las teorías construidas partiendo de ese principio harían predicciones que no cuadrarían con lo observado. 

Pero cuadran.



imutes dijo:


> Y ahora un retórica ¿Qué cantidad de observación es necesaria para comprobar una hipótesis?
> Otra más ¿Qué cantidad de observación es necesaria para refutar una hipótesis?



Una sola observación, repetible, bastaría para refutar la hipótesis de la conservación de la energía.



imutes dijo:


> Si descartamos cualquier invento porque "viola" principios lo que tenemos son profecias autocumplidas. No es que no sean leyes, es que no son ni principios. Eso es así.



Ahí te doy la razón: si alguien le explica al mundo, de manera detallada, cómo reproducir un experimento que viola algún principio fundamental, hay que echarle un ojo.

Como pasó hace unos años con el "EmDrive": NASA Team Claims ‘Impossible’ Space Engine Works—Get the Facts

Pero este no es el caso. 

Hasta donde sé, el señor que se ha muerto ha hecho exactamente lo mismo que otros 10.000 antes que él: decir que tiene una caja negra mágica que consigue lo que nadie ha conseguido con medios técnicos infinitamente superiores a los suyos, y si eso un día de estos saca tiempo y nos cuenta cómo funciona.

Y adiós.

"Bueno, es que las élites lo han matado"... Ya, pero a los otros 9.999 no. 

Tarde o temprano por puro azar algún tipo de estos tenía que morirse después de anunciar, repetidamente, que un día de estos enseñará su último "descubrimiento".



imutes dijo:


> Que no podamos construir objetos macroscópicos que aprovechen las propiedades cuánticas te lo sacas del gorro y lo del cuchillo jamonero, en fin, SC.



Lo que sale del gorro es esa afirmación, que yo no he dicho.

Y todo tu argumento, que se puede resumir en "solo porque no haya sido refutado hasta ahora, no significa que no pueda serlo en algún momento", aplica también al invento del cuchillo jamonero que produce lonchas infinitas.

Sé que suena extremadamente difícil, pero ¿por qué no puede inventarse una fiambrera que siempre esté llena de jamón sin necesidad de rellenarla? 

Hasta ahora el jamón termina desapareciendo (especialmente el 5 Jotas), pero ¿qué cantidad de jamón habría que comer para dar por cierta la hipótesis de que el jamón no se genera espontáneamente? ¿Un kilo? ¿Dos?



imutes dijo:


> ¿Y que pasa en el Sol con los gases supercalientes, se desordenan? Otra vez ¿Qué cantidad de observación es necesaria para refutar una hipótesis?
> 
> Pero no vayamos tan lejos, hace un siglo ya se violó a la zorra de la termoputona en un objeto tan grande como una bombilla.



Primera noticia de que las bombillas violen ninguna ley física.



imutes dijo:


> A mí me parece suficientemente grande pero si para ti el Sol no lo es... Lo que no se entiende aquí, es por qué no tenemos motores de "agua". Eso es lo raro, que han habido muchos pero han desaparecido ¿Será porque no interesa el hidrogeno barato y producido a demanda en el sitio y el momento preciso?



Entendiendo como "motor de agua" uno al que le metes agua y genera energía, hablamos de un reactor que tendría que generar energía fusionando los átomos de H del agua, cosa un poco complicada, pero posible.

Si no se ha hecho hasta ahora, podría ser por:

Cada vez que una pequeña (esto sí que lo puede hacer un tipo en su garaje, con ciertos medios -incluidas piezas de bicicleta e imanes), mediana o gran empresa averigua cómo hacerlo y está a un paso de dar el pelotazo y ser más rico que Elon Musk, los hombres de negro les visitan y les borran la memoria a todos los involucrados (y a sus familiares, amigos, y familiares de amigos).
Es tan difícil que nadie lo ha conseguido hasta ahora.


----------



## fayser (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Pero hombre, si no sabemos ni lo que hay en el fondo del mar, ¿cómo vamos a hablar de leyes del universo?



Hablamos de matemáticas. Sospecho que cuando he intentado explicar lo de la simetría en t de una ecuación no has entendido absolutamente nada...



Gatoo_ dijo:


> Los agujeros negros de momento no tienen explicación y estoy bastante convencido de que con las teorías físicas que tenemos no los podremos explicar jamás.



Eso no tiene nada que ver con la conservación de la energía, ni con algo tan fundamental como el Teorema de Noether.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Hablamos de matemáticas. Sospecho que cuando he intentado explicar lo de la simetría en t de una ecuación no has entendido absolutamente nada...



Ni siquiera te he leído porque no tiene sentido hablar en este hilo de las teorías que tenemos actualmente. Con ellas no puedes explicar la generación de electricidad ni el movimiento perpetuo.

Y fíjate qué cabezones podemos llegar a ser los humanos, que negamos la existencia de algo que sabemos que nos rodea por todas partes: El universo en sí mismo es movimiento perpetuo.




fayser dijo:


> Eso no tiene nada que ver con la conservación de la energía, ni con algo tan fundamental como el Teorema de Noether.



No, pero es argumento suficiente para considerar que nuestras leyes físicas no son ciertas o al menos están incompletas.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Aquí estamos hablando del mundo macroscópico.



Aqui estamos hablando del invento del señor Garrido, lamentablemente a ciegas.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Y seguiré sin hacerlo: ni yo ni nadie lo sabe.



Si no sabemos de donde surgió toda la energía del universo es que no sabemos de donde surge la energía. Pura tautología. Así pues, quien diga de donde surge o no surge habla de lo que no sabe.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Pero cuadran.



Ya... excepto a nivel cuantico pero eso no es un excepción ¿Me lo explicas si eres tan amable?



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Una sola observación, repetible, bastaría para refutar la hipótesis de la conservación de la energía.



Una sola excepción repetible no es una sola excepción (¿Cuantos gorilas albinos necesitanos conocer para saber que pueden existir aunque no hayamos sido capaces de repetirlo?) sin embargo mejor me remito a la anterior pregunta ¡Estoy ansioso por escucharla!

_...excepto a nivel cuantico pero eso no es un excepción ¿Me lo explicas si eres tan amable?_



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Ahí te doy la razón: si alguien le explica al mundo, de manera detallada, cómo reproducir un experimento que viola algún principio fundamental, hay que echarle un ojo.



¿Y por qué no se hace?



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Hasta donde sé, el señor que se ha muerto ha hecho exactamente lo mismo que otros 10.000 antes que él: decir que tiene una caja negra mágica que consigue lo que nadie ha conseguido con medios técnicos infinitamente superiores a los suyos, y si eso un día de estos saca tiempo y nos cuenta cómo funciona.



Hasta donde sé -y me temo que tú tambien- no hay forma alguna de saber si eso se ha conseguido también en con medios técnicos infinitamente superiores. Es una cuestión de fe creer que no se ha hecho. A la inversa también, claro.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Ya, pero a los otros 9.999 no.



La lista de inventores "desaparecidos" en extrañas circunstancias es larga.

También ocurre que algunos inventos funcionan algunas veces pero otras no. Si en lugar de seguir investigando descartáramos el invento, hoy no tendriamos bombillas, ni aviones etc etc etc.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Y todo tu argumento, que se puede resumir en "solo porque no haya sido refutado hasta ahora, no significa que no pueda serlo en algún momento"



No, no se puede resumir a eso sin faltar a la verdad.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Sé que suena extremadamente difícil, pero ¿por qué no puede inventarse una fiambrera que siempre esté llena de jamón sin necesidad de rellenarla?



No suena difícil, la enterramos en la Antártida et Voilà!



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Primera noticia de que las bombillas violen ninguna ley física.



Eso me temía. En todo caso no todas las bombillas lo hacen ni mucho menos.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> hablamos de un reactor que tendría que generar energía fusionando los átomos de H del agua



No, los átomos tienen algo que ver pero no la fusión ni la fisión.


----------



## fayser (15 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Ni siquiera te he leído porque no tiene sentido hablar en este hilo de las teorías que tenemos actualmente. Con ellas no puedes explicar la generación de electricidad ni el movimiento perpetuo.



Ya lo noté, ya... porque no hablaba ni siquiera de teorías, hablaba de *matemáticas*. De que cualquier ley física que sea simétrica en la variable tiempo implica la conservación de la energía, y de que para que una ley física no sea simétrica en el tiempo tiene que ser distinta mañana de hoy, algo francamente extraño.

La conservación de la energía no es una ley física. No. Es una *consecuencia matemática* de la forma de cualquier ley física. Por eso la energía se conserva en todas las leyes físicas que hemos descubierto, da igual que hables de mecánica que de química o de agujeros negros.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

_"Las matemáticas son las ciencia en la que nunca vamos a saber de qué estamos hablando y menos si lo que estamos diciendo es verdad."_
*Bertrand Russell*

_"La enorme utilidad de las matemáticas en las ciencias naturales es algo que roza lo misterioso, y no hay explicación para ello. No es en absoluto natural que existan «leyes de la naturaleza», y mucho menos que el hombre sea capaz de descubrirlas. El milagro de lo apropiado que resulta el lenguaje de las matemáticas para la formulación de las leyes de la física es un regalo maravilloso que no comprendemos ni nos merecemos."_
*Eugene Paul Wigner (Premio Nobel de Física en 1963)*

_«Cuando las leyes de la matemática se refieren a la realidad, no son exactas; cuando son exactas, no se refieren a la realidad»_.
* Albert Einstein*

Todos los citados algo sabían de matemáticas ¿No?


----------



## exitium (15 Ene 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Desde el momento en que como dices el rendimiento de la bomba de calor es superior al 100% es irrelevante de donde sale la energía siempre vas a poder meter más al sistema, has dado con un movil perpétuo o mejor aún con un máquina que rompe incluso con el primer principio de la termodinámica.



No hombre, miralo otra vez y piensa en toda la cadena, superior al 100% si con esa energía electrica calientas una resistencia pero si usas la bomba de calor el rendimiento supera el 100% en ocasiones puede ser del 300 % es el famoso coeficiente que dan en las máquinas de aerotermia. He intentado explicárselo pero no es facil porque usted tiene que tener en mente toda la cadena, intento explicarlo de otra forma:
- Imagine que dispone de un litro de gasolina y con el y una estufa de gasolina obtiene 100 unidades de calor
- Ahora imagine que con ese litro de gasolina prende un generador electrico a 220V donde su eficiencia ronda el 25% en el mejor de los casos(motor de explosión) y conecta una estufa de resistencias con eficiencia del 100% efecto Joule. Usted obtiene para el mismo litro 25 unidades de calor
- Y por último imagine que con los 220V del generador usted conecta una bomba de calor con eficiencia del 300% con lo que usted obtiene 75 unidades de calor.

Comprende por que se conserva la energía y la termodinámica se cumple? 

En su razonamiento usted no esta considerando que la energía eléctrica que llega a su casa se tuvo que generar con un rendimiento del 25 % para cualquier fuente térmica.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (15 Ene 2022)

Acabo de leer que este inventor también inventó la pulsera magnética de dos bolitas. No pinta bien su currículum.


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

exitium dijo:


> No hombre, miralo otra vez y piensa en toda la cadena, superior al 100% si con esa energía electrica calientas una resistencia pero si usas la bomba de calor el rendimiento supera el 100% en ocasiones puede ser del 300 % es el famoso coeficiente que dan en las máquinas de aerotermia. He intentado explicárselo pero no es facil porque usted tiene que tener en mente toda la cadena, intento explicarlo de otra forma:
> - Imagine que dispone de un litro de gasolina y con el y una estufa de gasolina obtiene 100 unidades de calor
> - Ahora imagine que con ese litro de gasolina prende un generador electrico a 220V donde su eficiencia ronda el 25% en el mejor de los casos(motor de explosión) y conecta una estufa de resistencias con eficiencia del 100% efecto Joule. Usted obtiene para el mismo litro 25 unidades de calor
> - Y por último imagine que con los 220V del generador usted conecta una bomba de calor con eficiencia del 300% con lo que usted obtiene 75 unidades de calor.
> ...



Tu razonamiento es correcto pero nos alejamos de la cuestión de fondo. Veamos.

Si consiguiéramos que todos los electrodomesticos gastaran la mitad pero la Cía electrica nos sube la factura un 300% ¿Cuanto dinero habríamos ahorrado?

Y de ahí la razón de nuestro interés en la autonomía energética y la necesidad de otros de que no prospere.

.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (15 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Si no sabemos de donde surgió toda la energía del universo es que no sabemos de donde surge la energía. Pura tautología. Así pues, quien diga de donde surge o no surge habla de lo que no sabe.



Por eso la ley de conservación de la energía no dice nada de dónde surgió la energía. 

Solo dice que se conserva.



imutes dijo:


> Ya... excepto a nivel cuantico pero eso no es un excepción ¿Me lo explicas si eres tan amable?



¿Que por qué la naturaleza a nivel cuántico se comporta como se comporta? Ni idea. 

O concretando al caso exacto: ¿que por qué las partículas cumplen el principio de incertidumbre? Ni idea.

Solo sabemos que lo cumplen, y que la incertidumbre en la medición de energía no implica que la energía pueda crearse o destruirse en el mundo macroscópico (máquinas, supuestos inventores, etc.).

El mundo cuántico es uno, el mundo macroscópico es otro.

Haciendo una analogía, el mundo cuántico son los circuitos electrónicos de una consola de videojuegos, y el macroscópico es el videojuego. 

Siguen reglas distintas.



imutes dijo:


> Una sola excepción repetible no es una sola excepción (¿Cuantos gorilas albinos necesitanos conocer para saber que pueden existir aunque no hayamos sido capaces de repetirlo?) sin embargo mejor me remito a la anterior pregunta ¡Estoy ansioso por escucharla!
> _...excepto a nivel cuantico pero eso no es un excepción ¿Me lo explicas si eres tan amable?_



Aquí no tenemos un gorila albino. Tenemos a gente que dicen que ha visto un gorila albino, pero nunca llevan a nadie a que vea ese gorila.



imutes dijo:


> Hasta donde sé -y me temo que tú tambien- no hay forma alguna de saber si eso se ha conseguido también en con medios técnicos infinitamente superiores. Es una cuestión de fe creer que no se ha hecho. A la inversa también, claro.



Cierto. Ahora, que alguien, persona u organización, haga el mayor descubrimiento científico de todos los tiempos pero decida meterlo en un cajón, o que sistemáticamente una organización secreta se encargue de silenciarlo... Una cosa es ser escéptico y otra paranoico.



imutes dijo:


> También ocurre que algunos inventos funcionan algunas veces pero otras no. Si en lugar de seguir investigando descartáramos el invento, hoy no tendriamos bombillas, ni aviones etc etc etc.



Siempre hay algún otro que investiga, si el incentivo es grande. 



imutes dijo:


> Eso me temía. En todo caso no todas las bombillas lo hacen ni mucho menos.



La verdad es que en mi casa solo tengo bombillas de las que cumplen las leyes de la física, pero sí me gustaría tener de las otras. ¿Las venden en Amazon?



imutes dijo:


> No, los átomos tienen algo que ver pero no la fusión ni la fisión.



Entiendo entonces que el "motor de agua" supuestamente funcionaría con energía química, no nuclear. 

Eso suena tan factible como un motor que funcione con cenizas completamente quemadas (el agua viene a ser hidrógeno quemado).


----------



## Valorimaginario (15 Ene 2022)

exitium dijo:


> No hombre, miralo otra vez y piensa en toda la cadena, superior al 100% si con esa energía electrica calientas una resistencia pero si usas la bomba de calor el rendimiento supera el 100% en ocasiones puede ser del 300 % es el famoso coeficiente que dan en las máquinas de aerotermia. He intentado explicárselo pero no es facil porque usted tiene que tener en mente toda la cadena, intento explicarlo de otra forma:
> - Imagine que dispone de un litro de gasolina y con el y una estufa de gasolina obtiene 100 unidades de calor
> - Ahora imagine que con ese litro de gasolina prende un generador electrico a 220V donde su eficiencia ronda el 25% en el mejor de los casos(motor de explosión) y conecta una estufa de resistencias con eficiencia del 100% efecto Joule. Usted obtiene para el mismo litro 25 unidades de calor
> - Y por último imagine que con los 220V del generador usted conecta una bomba de calor con eficiencia del 300% con lo que usted obtiene 75 unidades de calor.
> ...



Perfecto, la bomba de calor funciona 25 unidades de calor y el rendimiento es de 75 unidades de calor. Vuelvo con el ejemplo anterior de anidar varias bombas:

Con la primera bomba de calor gastaremos 25 unidades de calor y obtendremos 75, con la segunda bomba de calor gastaremos otras 25 unidades de calor y obtendremos 75x3=225 unidades de calor y con la tercera bomba de calor gastaremos otras 25 unidades de calor y obtendremos 225x3= 675 unidades de calor, menos las 75 unidades de calor gastadas por las bombas nos dejan 600 unidades de calor de ganancia.

Eso analizando solo el funcionamiento de las bombas. Teniendo en cuenta que se utilizan 3 bombas que funcionan con un rendimiento del 25% y que por lo tanto se gastaría para hacer funcionar cada bomba 100 unidades térmicas, entonces necesitamos 100x3=300 unidades térmicas para hacer funcionar las tres bombas mientras que obtenemos un rendimiento neto de otras 300 unidades térmicas.


----------



## Gatoo_ (15 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ...da igual que hables de mecánica que de química o de agujeros negros.



¿Se sabe algo realmente sobre los agujeros negros, más allá de que existen?


----------



## exitium (15 Ene 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Perfecto, la bomba de calor funciona 25 unidades de calor y el rendimiento es de 75 unidades de calor. Vuelvo con el ejemplo anterior de anidar varias bombas:
> 
> Con la primera bomba de calor gastaremos 25 unidades de calor y obtendremos 75, con la segunda bomba de calor gastaremos otras 25 unidades de calor y obtendremos 75x3=225 unidades de calor y con la tercera bomba de calor gastaremos otras 25 unidades de calor y obtendremos 225x3= 675 unidades de calor, menos las 75 unidades de calor gastadas por las bombas nos dejan 600 unidades de calor de ganancia.
> 
> Eso analizando solo el funcionamiento de las bombas. Teniendo en cuenta que se utilizan 3 bombas que funcionan con un rendimiento del 25% y que por lo tanto se gastaría para hacer funcionar cada bomba 100 unidades térmicas, entonces necesitamos 100x3=300 unidades térmicas para hacer funcionar las tres bombas mientras que obtenemos un rendimiento neto de otras 300 unidades térmicas.



No funciona al anidarlas porque su rendimiento depende de la temperatura en un lado y otro, tan solo busque aerotermia Temperatura eficiencia en Google


----------



## imutes (15 Ene 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Por eso la ley de conservación de la energía no dice nada de dónde surgió la energía.



¡Qué poco interesante!



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> El mundo cuántico es uno, el mundo macroscópico es otro.
> 
> Siguen reglas distintas.



Y eso ¿Tiene sentido? Pareciere más bien que no conocemos las reglas.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Aquí no tenemos un gorila albino.



Tenemos vecinos desconectados de la red eléctrica.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> que sistemáticamente una organización secreta se encargue de silenciarlo... Una cosa es ser escéptico y otra paranoico.



Hombre ¿Los que controlan los bancos centrales y los grandes grupos de inversión son organizaciones transparentes sin ánimo de lucro?

Que alguien esté paranoico no implica que no lo persigan.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> La verdad es que en mi casa solo tengo bombillas de las que cumplen las leyes de la física



¿Estás seguro? ¿Has comprobado la factura eléctrica? A muchos los están tangando.



Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que el "motor de agua" supuestamente funcionaría con energía química, no nuclear.



No, tampoco. La única explicación es que aprovecha la energía del vacio. Al descubridor no le dieron el Nobel de física por estar demasiado adelantado a su tiempo aunque fue propuesto por Bohr. Acabo ganandolo pero el de química ¿Aún no sabes de lo que hablo?

Y hablando de paranoias, en ¿su web? los enlaces a su biografía y a la mayoría de sus inventos no se muestran como cabría esperar.









Juan Luis Fernandez Garrido Inventor - Market Cloth


JUAN LUIS FERNANDEZ GARRIDO «El conocimiento, el dinero y el arte, solo se posee cuando se comparte» J.L Fernández Garrido inventor de zafra Su historia comienza en Zafra, orgulloso de su tierra ha trabajado por hacer de su pueblo un lugar donde las personas con menos recursos puedan tener...




marketcloth.com


----------



## Valorimaginario (15 Ene 2022)

exitium dijo:


> No funciona al anidarlas porque su rendimiento depende de la temperatura en un lado y otro, tan solo busque aerotermia Temperatura eficiencia en Google



Hoy en día esos problemas fueron superados con la aerotermia de alta temperatura.

En cualquier caso eso no sería un límite físico que no se pueda superar sino que depende del estado de la técnica.


----------



## Fausto1880 (16 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Pretendes que un libro me enseñe algo que todavía no se ha desarrollado y que la ciencia niega?



No caigas en la trampa del lenguaje.
La ciencia no niega nada.
La ciencia no es una persona.

Los que niegan son unos cuantos académicos, con suerte.
A menudo, los que niegan son ministros, millonarios o funcionarios. Por motivos espúreos.

Y más a menudo, son sólo gente normal y corriente faltando al Segundo Mandamiento.


----------



## Fausto1880 (16 Ene 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Es decir, según comentas el principio de conservación de la energía no es cierto.



No se trata de eso.
No puede ser falso porque es una definición.
Me falta epistemología para explicarlo mejor.

Es útil cuando sólo afecta a tipos de energía que controlamos bien: cinemática, elástica, electromagnética...

Es perfectamente inútil en otros campos, como la astronomía, donde seguir esos principios nos justifica el 5% de la energía observada.


----------



## handlolo (16 Ene 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Es imposible generar energía sin energía.
> 
> Fin.



la energia ni se genera ni se destruye, simplemente se transforma
Toda la energía esta ahi, nunca desaparece ni se acaba, simplemente tenemos que saber extraerla con alguna de las cuatro fuerzas universales del universo (gravitatoria, nuclear debil, nuclear fuerte y electromagnetica) y almacenarla que es lo mas complicado.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Ene 2022)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir.


----------



## chemarin (16 Ene 2022)

Uno de los muchos fraudes que hay y habrá, un inventor con un aparato que genera energía infinita pero que debe contratar la luz a una eléctrica cualquiera.


----------



## imutes (17 Ene 2022)

handlolo dijo:


> almacenarla que es lo mas complicado



Lo ideal es obtenerla in istu y a demanda.



chemarin dijo:


> Uno de los muchos fraudes que hay y habrá...



...es la factura del gas, del agua, de la luz y de la gasolina.



chemarin dijo:


> un inventor con un aparato que genera energía infinita pero que debe contratar la luz a una eléctrica cualquiera.



El señor Garrido no solo no estaba conectado a la red eléctrica sino que desconectó a alguno de sus vecinos lo que le acarreó pleitos con alguna electrica. Un coforero segenado lo ha corroborado.

Las caquitas has de aprender a hacerlas en el orinaaal, chiquitín.
Toma, para que vayas practicando.


----------



## chemarin (17 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> El señor Garrido no solo no estaba conectado a la red eléctrica sino que desconectó a alguno de sus vecinos lo que le acarreó pleitos con alguna electrica. *Un coforero segenado lo ha corroborado.*



¿Un coforero segenado? ¿Qué lenguaje hablas, degenerado?

Y te tengo que creer, ¿y por qué no vais a buscar el aparatito y os hacéis de oro? Ahora el muy degenerado nos dirá que ya lo tiene instalado.


----------



## Valorimaginario (17 Ene 2022)

Mucha gente es incapaz de entender que estos dispositivos que dan un rendimiento mayor al 100% como ocurre con la bomba de calor se pueden anidar para así obtener un rendimiento exponencial. Por ejemplo si el invento de este hombre tiene un rendimiento del 200% con diez veces que acople la salida a una entrada obtendrá una fuerza de salida final de 2^(10)=1024 la entrada.

Funcionan, si, pero unos confunden que crea energía realmente cuando no lo hace y los otros se equivocan al pensar que ese rendimiento no es real y aprovechable para hacer un trabajo.


----------



## cienaga (17 Ene 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Mucha gente es incapaz de entender que estos dispositivos que dan un rendimiento mayor al 100% como ocurre con la bomba de calor se pueden anidar para así obtener un rendimiento exponencial. Por ejemplo si el invento de este hombre tiene un rendimiento del 200% con diez veces que acople la salida a una entrada obtendrá una fuerza de salida final de 2^(10)=1024 la entrada.
> 
> Funcionan, si, pero unos confunden que crea energía realmente cuando no lo hace y los otros se equivocan al pensar que ese rendimiento no es real y aprovechable para hacer un trabajo.



Ves esto tan simple





Son las ecuaciones de Maxwell

Tus matemáticas no tienen ningún sentido y menos ese 2 a la 10 que te sacas de la manga


----------



## Valorimaginario (17 Ene 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> Ves esto tan simple
> Ver archivo adjunto 908868
> 
> Son las ecuaciones de Maxwell
> ...



Te lo explico de forma que un niño lo entienda:







En la balanza del dibujo donde hay dos pesas de dos y un kilos. Bien, la pesa de un kilogramo tiene una energía potencial "x" x 1 por estar a una determinada altura. La pesa de dos kilos tiene energía potencial 2 x 0 por estar todo lo abajo que puede estar.

Ahora tenemos una bomba de calor que tiene un rendimiento de dos kilovatios térmicos por uno eléctrico en el compresor que es el consumo de la bomba de calor en sí. Estoy obteniendo un extra energético de 1 kilovatio, osea, el 100% de ganancia energética. Esto es lo mismo que tener una balanza en la que la pesa de un kilogramo levante a la de dos kilogramos. Es así literalmente.

¿Qué es lo que ocurre aquí? Pues que la bomba de calor disminuye la entropía. Da igual que sea la bomba de calor un generador con imanes o un sistema mecánico el resultado es el mismo. El que el sistema que disminuye la entropía se pueda iterar surge de forma natural. Si con una entrada y una salida obtenemos un rendimientos mayor que el 100% como ocurre con la bomba de calor es lógico pensar que incorporando una salida a otra entrada se obtiene un factor de multiplicación y el rendimiento mejora en progresión geométrica.

Vuelvo al punto donde la pesa de un kilogramo levanta a la de dos kilogramos en la balanza (bomba de calor). ¿Significa esto que estamos "creando" energia? No, estamos reduciendo la entropía (en realidad tampoco sería cierto pero para entender el ejemplo vale). En términos energéticos da lo mismo que la pesa de dos kilogramos esté abajo y la de un kilogramo arriba que que esté la pesa de un kilogramo abajo y la de dos kilogramos arriba la cantidad de energía es la misma. La energía potencial de la pesa que está abajo pasa a ser energía cinética y la energía de la pesa que está arriba pasa a ser energía potencial. La energía total no cambia nunca.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Ene 2022)

Pero seamos serios ¿Existen planos para reproducir esos inventos?


----------



## Gatoo_ (17 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pero seamos serios ¿Existen planos para reproducir esos inventos?



En este caso existen varias máquinas iguales...

...o al menos existían.


----------



## imutes (18 Ene 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Un coforero segenado? ¿Qué lenguaje hablas?



Eres un puto imbécil ¡Comprate un diccionario de español y búsccalo, retrasado mental!
Mira, como eres un deficiente mental te regalo una pista: es un gentilicio.

Por lo demás, sus vecinos dan fe.
Y finalmente, si no conoces tu propio idioma el puto degenerado solo puedes ser tú.

Tu bacinilla aunque también necesitas babero.


----------



## Arthas98 (18 Ene 2022)

¿De verdad hay gente tan retrasada mental que se cree estás gilipolleces de generados infinitos de energía? Os deberían meter un tiro en la nuca para que dejéis de malgastar oxígeno.


----------



## imutes (18 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pero seamos serios ¿Existen planos para reproducir esos inventos?



Como dice Gatoo_, y según el propio Garrido, a repartido el invento en varios sitios y los planos también. Sus vecinos también dan fe. En este foro hay un segedano que lo conocía.


----------



## imutes (18 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿De verdad hay gente tan retrasada mental que se cree estás gilipolleces de generados infinitos de energía?



De lo que está lleno es de gente tan retrasada que se han creído lo de que en el universo la energía es escasa. Como les faltó oxígeno en el parto, algunos creen también que es necesario ahorrarlo.


----------



## Arthas98 (18 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> De lo que está lleno es de gente tan retrasada que se han creído lo de que en el universo la energía es escasa. Como les faltó oxígeno en el parto, algunos creen también que es necesario ahorrarlo.



¿Porque ninguno de esos inventores ha creado un monopolio energético teniendo en cuenta que pueden generar energía infinita eh? Puto subnormal de mierda


----------



## Gatoo_ (18 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Porque ninguno de esos inventores ha creado un monopolio energético teniendo en cuenta que pueden generar energía infinita eh? Puto subnormal de mierda



Por la misma razón por la que los inventores de los primeros automóviles no montaron ninguna empresa de transporte de mercancías.


----------



## chemarin (18 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> Eres un puto imbécil ¡Comprate un diccionario de español y búsccalo, retrasado mental!
> Mira, como eres un deficiente mental te regalo una pista: es un gentilicio.
> 
> Por lo demás, sus vecinos dan fe.
> ...



Antes de ponerte en el ignore, la palabra segenado es como el aparato del que hablas: no existe.
https://dle.rae.es/segenado

Por cierto, como es sabido en burbuja hay varios tipos de foreros, entre otros muchos los timadores, grupo al que perteneces, pero también hay otro grupo, más numeroso, de los gilipuertas, te sugiero que les pidas dinero para enviarles el aparatito, seguro que encuentras a muchos tolais.

Por lo demás, te pongo en el ignore, no tengo tiempo para gentuza, a engañar a tu puta madre y a los tontines del hilo, que abundan.


----------



## Mora (18 Ene 2022)

Aceleracion si , desplazamiento no. Vamos al espacio a comprobarlo?
Haber igual hay algun hack para sin saltarse la termodinamica conseguirlo, nada podia viajar mas rapido que la luz hasta que se encontro la manera de conseguirlo sin realmente romper dicha ley, aso si teoricamente y con matematicas.
Ademas la nada no existe, y la energia que hay en cada particula es inmensa , tenemos efecto cassimir ,energia del punto 0 , y a nivel cuantotico desconocemos muchisimo, ademas si pudieramos relamnete aprovechar la energia solar se acabaria el problema energetico.
Ahora estos magufos con imanes haciendo cacharros a los que simplemente reducen rozamiento friccion para que den el efecto de durar mucho girando o moviendose despues de un impulso invial etc… es que es una perdida de tiempo.ya hey movil perpetuo en gravedad 0.


----------



## Mora (18 Ene 2022)

La levitacion magnetica ya se aplica en trenes para reducir el rozamiento ,ser mas veloces y gastar menos energia ,si los meten en tuneles de vacios ya flipas. Trenes a 2000 km/h , a la mierda las aviones. Un madrid shangai en 5 horas


----------



## Mora (18 Ene 2022)

Tiene usted razon ,pero solo me referia al rozamiento.


----------



## dragon33 (18 Ene 2022)

Pillo Sirio.


----------



## Teofrasto (18 Ene 2022)

Era el tesla español. Su legado se perderá . Los oscuros intereses de los judeomasones lo enterraran en el olvido


----------



## Valorimaginario (18 Ene 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Si donó su invento ¿dónde lo hizo? ¿dónde está registrada la patente? ¿dónde volcó los planos para que todos los podemos descargar y replicar? ¿hubo algún intermediario en la donación? ¿quién es ese intermediario? Esa debiera haber sido la labor del periodista de la noticia nada más conocer su muerte, pero como en este puto país no hay periodistas, sino chupapollas, pues es lo que pasa.



No se puede patentar en europa porque lo prohibe el reglamento de patentes, no las leyes de la naturaleza. ¿Qué creeis que va a hacer un examinador ante un caso así por muy cierto que sea?¿Pegarse un tiro en el pie y quedar como un subnormal ante sus compañeros?



> Art. 83. The second instance is where successful performance of the invention is inherently impossible because it would be contrary to well-established physical laws – this applies e.g. to a perpetual motion machine. If the claims for such a machine are directed to its function, and not merely to its structure, an objection arises not only under Art. 83 but also under Art. 52(1) in that the invention is not "susceptible of industrial application"


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Ene 2022)

Pero eso no es un argumento, muchísimos motores pequeños usan imanes permanentes.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Ene 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> No se puede patentar en europa porque lo prohibe el reglamento de patentes, no las leyes de la naturaleza. ¿Qué creeis que va a hacer un examinador ante un caso así por muy cierto que sea?¿Pegarse un tiro en el pie y quedar como un subnormal ante sus compañeros?



"
Un concepto erróneo común asociado con las máquinas de movimiento perpetuo es que muchas de ellas están patentadas. La patente solo confirma la originalidad del diseño y no puede servir como reconocimiento del desempeño de tal o cual dispositivo. De hecho, una gran cantidad de mecanismos increíbles se han patentado con éxito y han fallado en las pruebas. Las máquinas de movimiento perpetuo no están patentadas en la mayoría de los países.

*En los Estados Unidos, esto se denomina “requisito de aplicabilidad”. Para obtener una patente, un dispositivo debe tener una usabilidad mínima*. La ley excluye la posibilidad de patentar las máquinas de movimiento perpetuo, en razón de su imposibilidad. *En pocas palabras, no obtiene una patente para un "transformador intergaláctico" hasta que presente un prototipo funcional"*


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Ene 2022)

Hay oficinas de patentes que deniegan patentar artilugios de Movimiento Perpetuo desde antes del año 1.800 Naturalmente todas conchabadas y corruptas.


----------



## imutes (19 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Porque ninguno de esos inventores ha creado un monopolio energético teniendo en cuenta que pueden generar energía infinita eh?



Porque los monopolios energéticos, los que ya existen, lo impiden.
¡Mira que eres tonto!



chemarin dijo:


> Antes de ponerte en el ignore, la palabra segenado es como el aparato del que hablas: no existe.



¡Vaya! Luego si la palabra segedena es como el aparato del que se habla y sí existe entonces el aparato también.

¿Cual es el gentilicio de zafra? Segedano.






zafra gentilicio at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com










¿Cómo se llaman los habitantes de ZAFRA?


Si quieres saber el nombre de los habitantes de ZAFRA (Badajoz) tenemos la información que necesitas! Entra y resuelve tu duda!




gentilicios.org













Gentilicio de Zafra • Extremadura • Gentilicios de España


Descubre el gentilicio de Zafra (Extremadura) ¡Conoce cómo se suele llamar a los habitantes de las diferentes localidades de España o de o cualquier parte del mundo en nuestra web!




www.todogentilicios.com





Lo del ignore viene de su ignorancia, supongo. Bueno, peor para él: ignorante es e ignorante se queda.

.


----------



## Kurten (19 Ene 2022)

BRV0V0V0V0V0V0TAL

Este es el nivel de burbuja: Entre este hilo y el de la tierra plana....A eso le añades los multiples hilos cagados por los taraos antivacunas y ya tienes para una lobotomía de esas de Egaz Moniz xDDD

Un saludo


----------



## imutes (19 Ene 2022)

*“ En el complejo mundo de la evolución, la vida exhibe un notorio contraste con la tendencia generalizada de la segunda ley. Mientras que esta ley nos muestra un futuro de desorden, la vida escala y escala más y más peldaños de complejidad.”

“ Uno de los problemas a los que se enfrenta la biología es la aparente contradicción con la segunda ley de la termodinámica. Los sistemas vivos deberían de caer con el tiempo en estados de menos y no de más, orden.» *

Pero no solo en biología, en realidad la entropía no es la regla, es la excepción. Asumimos que si calentamos un gas este se expande generando entropía pero lo cierto es que si calentamos un gas lo suficiente cambia de estado para ser plasma. En ese estado loa átomos se mueven a tal velocidad que arrancan electrones formando campos magnéticos y por ello la materia de vuelve a _juntar, _es decir, los átomos se mueven en menos espacio de manera más ordenada. Bohm descubrío que esos electrones libres se comportaban como un todo mayor interconectado El plasma forma estructuras auto-organizadas al modo como lo hacen los seres vivos: los plasmones.

* El plasma es el estado del 99,99% de la materia observable del universo luego la entropía es sin duda la excepción y no la regla.*

Que descartemos un dispositivo por algo que a lo sumo es una excepción particular de la física es de lerdos.

.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ene 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "
> Un concepto erróneo común asociado con las máquinas de movimiento perpetuo es que muchas de ellas están patentadas. La patente solo confirma la originalidad del diseño y no puede servir como reconocimiento del desempeño de tal o cual dispositivo. De hecho, una gran cantidad de mecanismos increíbles se han patentado con éxito y han fallado en las pruebas. Las máquinas de movimiento perpetuo no están patentadas en la mayoría de los países.
> 
> *En los Estados Unidos, esto se denomina “requisito de aplicabilidad”. Para obtener una patente, un dispositivo debe tener una usabilidad mínima*. La ley excluye la posibilidad de patentar las máquinas de movimiento perpetuo, en razón de su imposibilidad. *En pocas palabras, no obtiene una patente para un "transformador intergaláctico" hasta que presente un prototipo funcional"*



Pero el texto dice que si las leyes de la física impiden tal invento no se registrará, independientemente de si el aparato funciona o no. Esto es, un motor de Alcubierre, cuya fabricación es perfectamente posible (si se consigue la suficiente antimateria y cómo contenerla siendo ambos requisitos también posibles), no se puede patentar ya que va más rápido que la luz y eso viola las leyes de la física. Aún así existen máquinas de "movimiento perpetuo", que no son realmente tales, sino aparatos muy precisos que intentan exprimir la tácnica de costrucción para seguir funcionando el mayor tiempo posible (hay una que lleva varios siglos funcionando) no son patentbles aunque existen y funcionan.

Lo práctico sería patentar algo que simplemente funcione y que se especifique clramente qué leyes de la física exprime al máximo.


----------



## Divad (19 Ene 2022)

Es lamentable la cantidad de subnormales que entran al hilo a reflejar su retraso mental sin ni siquiera informarse primero. Me es de imaginar que son los Come Mierdas (Community Manager) pagados por el amo rellenando el hilo de su mierda para entorpecer el camino a los que queremos saber que le ha pasado, como podemos acceder a los planos y difundirlos para que cada uno haga el suyo...

Se lo han cargado


Por la entrevista deduzco que es el sobrino quien tiene los planos. También menciona a su hijo Juan Luis en el vídeo del laboratorio.

Era mayor, pero ojo con lo que ha creado y las perlas que suelta...


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ene 2022)

Divad dijo:


> Es lamentable la cantidad de subnormales que entran al hilo a reflejar su retraso mental sin ni siquiera informarse primero. Me es de imaginar que son los Come Mierdas (Community Manager) pagados por el amo rellenando el hilo de su mierda para entorpecer el camino a los que queremos saber que le ha pasado, como podemos acceder a los planos y difundirlos para que cada uno haga el suyo...
> 
> Se lo han cargado
> 
> ...



O simplemente saber cómo es el aparato.


----------



## Divad (19 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> O simplemente saber cómo es el aparato.



Lo mínimo es tener un plano y que cada uno le de por culo al sistema. Ya está bien de solo saber que se puede y conformarse con no hacer nada porque ellos mandan.


----------



## ikifenix (19 Ene 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Desde el momento en que como dices el rendimiento de la bomba de calor es superior al 100% es irrelevante de donde sale la energía siempre vas a poder meter más al sistema, has dado con un movil perpétuo o mejor aún con un máquina que rompe incluso con el primer principio de la termodinámica.



Una bomba de calor no genera energía o calor, lo que hace es mover el calor de fuera de casa a dentro, por eso tiene un rendimiento superior al 100%, porque no está generando ese calor, simplemente mueve ese calor que ya existe de un sitio a otro. 

Por poner un ejemplo, es como si creas una "lampara" que sea poner fuera de la ventana un espejo con un motor que orienta el espejo para que el reflejo del sol entre por tu ventana y dices que tu "lampara" tiene un rendimiento del 500% en generación de luz, porque la electricidad consumida es 5 veces menor de la que tendrías que consumir para obtener toda esa luz. El truco es que no estás generando luz, simplemente mueves la luz del sol a dentro de tu casa.


----------



## Bafumat (19 Ene 2022)

Oscurantismo 2.0


----------



## Tamyiusu (19 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Porque ninguno de esos inventores ha creado un monopolio energético teniendo en cuenta que pueden generar energía infinita eh? Puto subnormal de mierda



Porque no pueden imbecil .... Los matan como se hqn cargado a este hombre...


----------



## Busher (19 Ene 2022)

Mora dijo:


> La levitacion magnetica ya se aplica en trenes para reducir el rozamiento ,ser mas veloces y gastar menos energia ,si los meten en tuneles de vacios ya flipas. Trenes a 2000 km/h , a la mierda las aviones. Un madrid shangai en 5 horas



Ahora solo hace falta hacer un tunel sin desniveles ni curvas, de 10.000 kms, perfectamente sellado y mantenerlo en perfecto vacio. Venga Elon, calienta que sales...


----------



## Riviere (19 Ene 2022)

Genera energía de la nada y ni él, ni el sobrino que tiene los planos, ni los vecinos se ponen a minar criptomonedas como locos. Tampoco montan una empresa, que, con la energía gratis, sería rentable aunque fuese de condones pinchados. Eso de que están desconectados de la red él y sus vecinos es MENTIRA hasta que se vea claro en imágenes y vídeos. Vamos, hasta que haya pruebas claras, no el testimonio del chato de la pala.
Este es un hilo que lleva el nivel del foro a la altura del barro intelectual más infecto.


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 Ene 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Genera energía de la nada y ni él, ni el sobrino que tiene los planos, ni los vecinos se ponen a minar criptomonedas como locos. Tampoco montan una empresa, que, con la energía gratis, sería rentable aunque fuese de condones pinchados. Eso de que están desconectados de la red él y sus vecinos es MENTIRA hasta que se vea claro en imágenes y vídeos. Vamos, *hasta que haya pruebas claras*, no el testimonio del chato de la pala.
> Este es un hilo que lleva el nivel del foro a la altura del barro intelectual más infecto.



Aunque te enseñasen el contador apagado y los cables sueltos, siempre dirías que se han enganchado a la farola.

En este foro nadie sabe si ese aparato realmente funciona, pero algunos le concedemos el beneficio de la duda por el simple hecho de que le dedicó toda su vida y, una vez terminado, nunca intentó venderlo.


----------



## Arthas98 (19 Ene 2022)

Tamyiusu dijo:


> Porque no pueden imbecil .... Los matan como se hqn cargado a este hombre...



Eres retrasado mental, estudia un poco que te hará falta pedazo de hijo de puta. Se ha muerto un puto abuelo que lleva años diciendo gilipolleces para vivir del cuento y ahora resulta que lo han matado ¿Entonces porque el viejo timador no tenía ni siquiera luz gratis para él y su familia? ¿Porque si tiene energía gratis seguía pagando luz como todos? Pedazo tiro en la nuca tienes


----------



## Riviere (19 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Aunque te enseñasen el contador apagado y los cables sueltos, siempre dirías que se han enganchado a la farola.
> 
> En este foro nadie sabe si ese aparato realmente funciona, pero algunos le concedemos el beneficio de la duda por el simple hecho de que le dedicó toda su vida y, una vez terminado, nunca intentó venderlo.



Usted no sabe lo que diría si viese eso que nadie ha visto : un grupo de vecinos que generan energía de la nada y viven en extrema humildad y silencio sin que nadie lo sepa.
Si era buena persona...


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Ene 2022)

Hombre es gracioso el video que sale con la maquinita, sino lo escuchas es mejor, le vas viendo como le da a esa paella con tenedores cuando se le va parando, hijo dale tu que yo estoy con la entrevista, vennnnnnnnn daleeeeeeeeee que se veaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Busher (19 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> algunos le concedemos el beneficio de la duda por el simple hecho de que le dedicó toda su vida y, una vez terminado, nunca intentó venderlo.




Eso tiene un nombre y ese nombre es FE. Y yo añadiria que es FE CIEGA.

Yo no soy hombre de fe y si algo no me cuadra, no me resulta plausible ni racional, no parto de la idea de que "sera verdad mientras no pueda comprobar si es mentira" sino de la de que "sera mentira mientras no se me demuestre que es verdad".


----------



## Papo de luz (19 Ene 2022)

Como la de Resines en la cacuna. Al menos este otro no ha muerto debido a su fe absurda.


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Hombre es gracioso el video que sale con la maquinita, sino lo escuchas es mejor, le vas viendo como le da a esa paella con tenedores cuando se le va parando, hijo dale tu que yo estoy con la entrevista, vennnnnnnnn daleeeeeeeeee que se veaaaaaaaaa.



para que eso que da vueltas fuese un generador, debería acelerar su giro, es decir, debería ir girando cada vez más rápido hasta que el rozamiento del aire la frenase y se pusiera a velocidad constante

esa aceleración es la que podría entregar un trabajo para ser convertido en electricidad

después, si a ese chisme "le das una frenada constante", esa frenada continua es la que puedes convertir en electricidad, como ocurre en una central hidroelectrica

mantener un chisme que gira a velocidad constante minimizando el rozamiento el mayor tiempo possible, no puede dar nunca trabajo

cuando vea un chisme de esos acelerar su velocidad sin truco ninguno, entonces me lo creeré

os recomiendo estudiar física y química


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (19 Ene 2022)

Y más que pasará


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Ene 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> para que eso que da vueltas fuese un generador, debería acelerar su giro, es decir, debería ir girando cada vez más rápido hasta que el rozamiento del aire la frenase y se pusiera a velocidad constante
> 
> esa aceleración es la que podría entregar un trabajo para ser convertido en electricidad
> 
> ...



¿Que no has entendido?


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Ene 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> ¿Que no has entendido?



no te estaba contradiciendo, al contrario, sólo he extendido un poco lo que has dicho


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Se ha muerto un puto abuelo que lleva años diciendo gilipolleces para vivir del cuento



¿Cobró alguna vez algo por hablar de su máquina?

¿En qué te basas para decir que vivía del cuento?




Arthas98 dijo:


> ¿Entonces porque el viejo timador no tenía ni siquiera luz gratis para él y su familia?



Pues por la misma razón por la que Edison tampoco consiguió iluminarse sin candiles en su propia casa, ya que sus bombillas no duraban ni dos días enteros encendidas.

Es un invento, una tecnología en pañales que de momento sólo sirve para demostrar una teoría, pero que no tiene ni tendrá aplicación práctica hasta que se desarrolle, se depure y se optimice.



Riviere dijo:


> Usted no sabe lo que diría si viese eso



Ahora dirás qué me equivoco, y tal 




Busher dijo:


> Eso tiene un nombre y ese nombre es FE. Y yo añadiria que es FE CIEGA.



El beneficio de la duda es algo muy distinto de la fe ciega.

No soy yo alguien que se crea las cosas de forma gratuita, por eso tampoco me creo las teorías físicas absolutistas que otorgan al ser humano una sabiduría endiosada sobre el universo cuando no somos capaces ni de ver lo que hay en el fondo del mar.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (19 Ene 2022)

Divad dijo:


> Lo mínimo es tener un plano y que cada uno le de por culo al sistema. Ya está bien de solo saber que se puede y conformarse con no hacer nada porque ellos mandan.



El Primer Vigilante tiene una de esas maquinitas de energía infinita en miniatura sobre su escritorio de la logia a modo de pisapapeles. La vi cuando lo recogimos para asistir juntos a la vista oral del juicio contra UTP. Vaya unas risas . Te chinchas y nos sigues comprando la electricidad a precio de oro mientras nosotros mantenemos el HAARP, los servidores de snuff infantil, la infraestructura 5G y la fábrica de vacunas con un par de poleas, correa de transmisión e imanes.


----------



## Valorimaginario (19 Ene 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Una bomba de calor no genera energía o calor, lo que hace es mover el calor de fuera de casa a dentro, por eso tiene un rendimiento superior al 100%, porque no está generando ese calor, simplemente mueve ese calor que ya existe de un sitio a otro.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo, es como si creas una "lampara" que sea poner fuera de la ventana un espejo con un motor que orienta el espejo para que el reflejo del sol entre por tu ventana y dices que tu "lampara" tiene un rendimiento del 500% en generación de luz, porque la electricidad consumida es 5 veces menor de la que tendrías que consumir para obtener toda esa luz. El truco es que no estás generando luz, simplemente mueves la luz del sol a dentro de tu casa.



A ver, yo dije que no "crea" energía, digo que el rendimiento sí es superior al 100% y aprovechable. Te pongo otro ejemplo, Para ir más rápido del punto A al punto B no se necesita consumir más energía sino utilizar más potencia que es algo etéreo y relativista:



En el video se aprecian claramente los efectos de la teoría de la relatividad, el espacio se contrae para la bola que va por el camino ondulado ya que recibe una mayor aceleración gravitatoria inicialmente (el tiempo pasa mas despacio localmente) y por eso llega antes al final del recorrido pero no necesitó más energía para hacerlo.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (19 Ene 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> A ver, yo dije que no "crea" energía, digo que el rendimiento sí es superior al 100% y aprovechable. Te pongo otro ejemplo, Para ir más rápido del punto A al punto B no se necesita consumir más energía sino utilizar más potencia que es algo etéreo y relativista:



Curva braquistócrona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> En el video se aprecian claramente los efectos de la teoría de la relatividad, el espacio se contrae para la bola que va por el camino ondulado ya que recibe una mayor aceleración gravitatoria inicialmente (el tiempo pasa mas despacio localmente) y por eso llega antes al final del recorrido pero no necesitó más energía para hacerlo.



La relatividad no tiene efectos apreciables a esas velocidades. Después de lo que acabas de escribir: 1) fuera del principal. 2) prohibido decir ni mu sobre el covid (salvo en conspiraciones)


----------



## Valorimaginario (19 Ene 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Curva braquistócrona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> La relatividad no tiene efectos apreciables a esas velocidades. Después de lo que acabas de escribir: 1) fuera del principal. 2) prohibido decir ni mu sobre el covid (salvo en conspiraciones)



Fíjate que apreciables son los efectos relativistas que si fuesen exactamente los mismos sobre ambas bolas el tiempo que tardarían cada una de ellas en llegar al destino sería exactamente el mismo. Si le saca 5cm de ventaja una bola a la otra en aceleración son 5/30.000.000.000 = 0,0000000001666666666 segundos de reducción temporal para la bola que va por el camino ondulado respecto a la otra bola. Como ves es una diferencia enorme como para no ser apreciada.


----------



## Riviere (19 Ene 2022)

Vaya hombre, ahora resulta que el invento no está bastante desarrollado. Así que va a hacer falta más de una vida para verlo en marcha. 
Supongo que los que defendéis que eso es real también creéis en "los caras" de Belmez.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (19 Ene 2022)

Valorimaginario dijo:


> Fíjate que apreciables son los efectos relativistas que si fuesen exactamente los mismos sobre ambas bolas el tiempo que tardarían cada una de ellas en llegar al destino sería exactamente el mismo. Si le saca 5cm de ventaja una bola a la otra en aceleración son 5/30.000.000.000 = 0,0000000001666666666 segundos de reducción temporal para la bola que va por el camino ondulado respecto a la otra bola. Como ve es una diferencia enorme como para no ser apreciada.






Si esa bola fuese a la velocidad de una bala de rifle no se notarían prácticamente los efectos relativistas. Dichos efectos sí que se notan en los satélites que orbitan a gran velocidad, cuyos relojes atómicos se desincronizan ... centésimas de nanosegundo:

https://courses.washington.edu/ega/more_papers/GPS_relativity.pdf


----------



## Valorimaginario (19 Ene 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Si esa bola fuese a la velocidad de una bala de rifle no se notarían prácticamente los efectos relativistas. Dichos efectos sí que se notan en los satélites que orbitan a gran velocidad, cuyos relojes atómicos se desincronizan ... centésimas de nanosegundo:
> 
> https://courses.washington.edu/ega/more_papers/GPS_relativity.pdf



A ver, en la superficie de la tierra el tiempo pasa más lentamente que en la órbita terrestre precisamente porque en la tierra la aceleración es mayor.



> *La consecuencia de la combinación de ambos efectos resulta en que los relojes a bordo de los satélites GPS se adelanten en unas 39 millonésimas de segundo por día*. Se trata, en efecto, de un valor muy pequeño pero recordemos que la velocidad de la luz es muy grande. *Un adelanto así implica un error en la determinación de la posición de 300.000 km/s x 0.000039 s = 11,7 km al cabo de un día si la corrección relativista no se aplicase al tiempo medido por el reloj a bordo de los satélites*.











Interstellar, Relatividad y GPS


La película Interstellar ha motivado muchas conversaciones y ha estimulado cierta curiosidad por temas relativistas por parte de muchas personas que la han visto. Me han llegado numerosos comentarios de todo tipo, pero detecto un aspecto común muy generalizado en la mayoría de ellos: la...




www.investigacionyciencia.es






Si treinta y nueve millonésimas de segundo provocan una diferencia de 11 kilómetros de distancia en la posición de los satélites en un día pues una diferencia de unas diez mil millonésimas de segundo provocan una diferencia de unos 5 cm como expongo en el ejemplo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (19 Ene 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Si esa bola fuese a la velocidad de una bala de rifle no se notarían prácticamente los efectos relativistas. Dichos efectos sí que se notan en los satélites que orbitan a gran velocidad, cuyos relojes atómicos se desincronizan ... centésimas de nanosegundo:
> 
> https://courses.washington.edu/ega/more_papers/GPS_relativity.pdf



El problema y el retraso no se debe a la velocidad relativa a la tierra del satélite, se debe más.o menos en este orden al movimiento de la vía Láctea, al de la galaxia en torno a la vía Láctea, al giro del brazo de la espiral en el que estamos y a el desplazamiento del sistema solar en el.

En realidad relativa, creo que más o menos vamos a 2 millones de km/h de velocidad.


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 Ene 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Vaya hombre, ahora resulta que el invento no está bastante desarrollado. Así que va a hacer falta más de una vida para verlo en marcha.
> Supongo que los que defendéis que eso es real también creéis en "los caras" de Belmez.



Edison tenía un invento de puta madre, creíble, practicable, que no generaba dudas a nadie y no vio nunca su casa iluminada con bombillas.

Súmale a eso la absoluta incredulidad por parte de los científicos, la imposibilidad de patentarlo y los intereses opuestos de las eléctricas, y te saldrá un cóctel explosivo que te reventará en las manos antes de verlo desarrollarse.

Con un invento así, lo primero que necesita el inventor es una nave espacial si quiere seguir vivo.

Creo que no eres consciente de todos los intereses que hay en contra de que exista una máquina así.


----------



## Riviere (19 Ene 2022)

Comparar a Edison con este mamarracho ya es el colmo. La bombilla continuó adelante porque es un buen invento. Dice: "Con un invento así, lo primero que necesita el inventor es una nave espacial si quiere seguir vivo". Así ni el motor de explosión hubiese salido a la luz , ni otros inventos revolucionarios. No le meto en el ignore por conspiranóico porque en el foro de consumo responsable dice cosas razonadas, cosa que no hace ahora, que sino...


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 Ene 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Comparar a Edison con este mamarracho ya es el colmo. La bombilla continuó adelante porque es un buen invento. Dice: "Con un invento así, lo primero que necesita el inventor es una nave espacial si quiere seguir vivo". Así ni el motor de explosión hubiese salido a la luz , ni otros inventos revolucionarios. No le meto en el ignore por conspiranóico porque en el foro de consumo responsable dice cosas razonadas, cosa que no hace ahora, que sino...



¿Quién ha comparado a Edison con este hombre? Sólo le he mencionado para que entiendas por qué este señor no ha montado una central eléctrica, igual que mencioné a Intel para que entiendas por qué pasaron varias décadas desde el 4004 hasta la llegada de internet y la realidad virtual.
Estás pretendiendo que el descubrimiento de la rueda motorice al planeta entero de un día para otro.

El motor de explosión no tenía a nadie en contra, como tampoco lo tenía la bombilla. La situación es completamente distinta.

Y respecto al ignore puedes hacer lo que te plazca. No eres un forero en absoluto relevante y no te echaré de menos.


----------



## Riviere (19 Ene 2022)

Es verdad, no soy un forero de Levante. Sería, si fuese cierto, un descubrimiento de la magnitud del del fuego, y el que tal hallase, rey del mundo. Nadie vendría a matarte si tal invento funcionase. Es más, podrías haber montado hasta tu propia compañía eléctrica.


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 Ene 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> Es verdad, no soy un forero de Levante. Sería, si fuese cierto, un descubrimiento de la magnitud del del fuego, y el que tal hallase, rey del mundo. *Nadie vendría a matarte si tal invento funcionase*. Es más, podrías haber montado hasta tu propia compañía eléctrica.



Eres demasiado ingenuo para afrontar este debate con un mínimo de objetividad.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Eso tiene un nombre y ese nombre es FE. Y yo añadiria que es FE CIEGA.
> 
> Yo no soy hombre de fe y si algo no me cuadra, no me resulta plausible ni racional, no parto de la idea de que "sera verdad mientras no pueda comprobar si es mentira" sino de la de que "sera mentira mientras no se me demuestre que es verdad".



Ambas opciones son fe. Se supone que hay un aparato que es capaz de generar o amplificar energía eléctica de alguna forma mecánica, que hay prototipos en funcionamiento. Pero sin verlo y tocarlo es imposible tanto afirmar como negar su existencia.


----------



## Riviere (19 Ene 2022)

Vamos a dejarlo aquí. No voy a perder ni un segundo más en algo tan obvio, en una falsedad tan palmaria, ya a nivel de la Tierra plana. Cuestiones que dan vergüenza ajena de debatir. Pruebas que nadie presenta, videos de Youtube, vecinos que no pagan luz, (pero solo los vecinos, ojo. Los vecinos de esos vecinos sí pagan). Quítense los Newtons, los pascales y los einsteins, que aquí está el relojero de Zafra.


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> *Ambas opciones son fe*. Se supone que hay un aparato que es capaz de generar o amplificar energía eléctica de alguna forma mecánica, que hay prototipos en funcionamiento. Pero sin verlo y tocarlo es imposible tanto afirmar como negar su existencia.



No estoy de acuerdo.

La fe es una creencia ciega, una confianza irracional, y yo no tengo eso.

Al contrario, lo que tengo es una falta de fe en las leyes físicas, y no por tener pruebas de que son inexactas, sino porque el ser humano es lo más imperfecto que existe y no lo considero capaz de saberlo todo sobre nada, y menos sobre cuestiones universales siendo la gran puta mierda que somos en medio del cosmos.

Otorgar el beneficio de la duda no implica ninguna creencia ciega. Creer en las teorías físicas sí lo implica.





Riviere dijo:


> Vamos a dejarlo aquí. No voy a perder ni un segundo más en algo tan obvio, en una falsedad tan palmaria, ya a nivel de la Tierra plana. Cuestiones que dan vergüenza ajena de debatir. Pruebas que nadie presenta, videos de Youtube, vecinos que no pagan luz, (pero solo los vecinos, ojo. Los vecinos de esos vecinos sí pagan). Quítense los Newtons, los pascales y los einsteins, que aquí está el relojero de Zafra.



No estás entendiendo nada, así que te doy la razón en que es mejor que lo dejes estar.


----------



## imutes (19 Ene 2022)

Riviere dijo:


> hasta que haya pruebas claras



¿Pruebas claras de la entropía?



Busher dijo:


> Eso tiene un nombre y ese nombre es FE. Y yo añadiria que es FE CIEGA.



¡Exacto!
Es por eso que los cientistas, manos en los bolsillos y silbando, no habéis rebatido esto. Lo repito:

*“ En el complejo mundo de la evolución, la vida exhibe un notorio contraste con la tendencia generalizada de la segunda ley. Mientras que esta ley nos muestra un futuro de desorden, la vida escala y escala más y más peldaños de complejidad.”

“ Uno de los problemas a los que se enfrenta la biología es la aparente contradicción con la segunda ley de la termodinámica. Los sistemas vivos deberían de caer con el tiempo en estados de menos y no de más, orden.» *

Pero no solo en biología, en realidad la entropía no es la regla, es la excepción. Asumimos que si calentamos un gas este se expande generando entropía pero lo cierto es que si calentamos un gas lo suficiente cambia de estado a plasma. En ese estado los átomos se mueven a tal velocidad que arrancan electrones formando campos magnéticos y por ello la materia de vuelve a _juntar, _es decir, los átomos se mueven en menos espacio de manera más ordenada. Bohm descubrío que esos electrones libres se comportaban como un todo mayor interconectado El plasma forma estructuras auto-organizadas al modo como lo hacen los seres vivos: los plasmones.

* El plasma es el estado del 99,99% de la materia observable del universo luego la entropía es sin duda la excepción y no la regla.*

Que descartemos un dispositivo por algo que a lo sumo es una excepción particular de la física es de lerdos.

¡Qué fácil y canallesco reirse de un viejo muerto (¿asesinado?) y qué dificil demostrar algo! Empezad por demostrar l_os principios de la física _por algo más que no sea por inducción, listillos.

.


----------



## ignatiux (19 Ene 2022)

Pues, o era tu padre biológico o no entiendo ese odio hacia esta buen señor.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esflinter (19 Ene 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> La fe es una creencia ciega, una confianza irracional, y yo no tengo eso.
> 
> ...



Joder gato, que pesadito estas. Ya has dejado claro que no tienes ni puta idea de nada, ni siquiera de fisica de la ESO

Deja de hacer el ridículo anda


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Joder gato, que pesadito estas. Ya has dejado claro que no tienes ni puta idea de nada, ni siquiera de fisica de la ESO
> 
> Deja de hacer el ridículo anda



Coño pero explicaselo con argumentos científicos, o al menos con argumentos Paco, como este que te cuento a continuación:

Los imanes permanentes siempre han fascinado al personal. Si tienes un imán de esos a 5 cm del suelo y debajo metes un tornillo verás como se levanta de golpe. Milagro!!! Hemos creado el trabajo de levantar un trozo de hierro de la nada!!!

Pues no, para llevar el tornillo hasta el campo del imán hemos tenido que realizar un trabajo y gastar una energía. El tornillo no se mete solo en la boca del lobo del imán.

Pero si lo metes en su campo magnético Eureka!! ese campo (no es un campo de patatas) tene la manía de hacer volar el hierrito de marras para arriba.

En eso se basan todos los motores eléctricos y generadores. Si metes a la fuerza un cablecito en un campo magnético.....tachan.....se genera una corriente eléctrica en ese cablecito.

Y al revés, si metes una corriente eléctrica en un cablecito que está en un campo magnético.....tachan....se crea una fuerza y el cablecito empieza a moverse 

Hay quien ha conseguido hacer artilugios con imanes, minimizando el rozamiento pero no, no pueden eliminar el rozamiento del todo.

Sigue.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

CONCURSO DE MÁQUINAS DE MOVIMIENTO PERPETUO

Casi eliminaron el rozamiento....

"
Sr. Tewari, estudiante de ingeniería eléctrica y ciencias de la computación, y el Sr. McBean, estudiante de ingeniería mecánica, diseñaron una máquina que consiste en una barra rectangular plana levitada magnéticamente que gira en un recipiente de vidrio sellado al vacío.

Un poste en la parte inferior de la cámara de vidrio sobresale a través de un orificio en el centro de la barra y la mantiene en su posición correcta. La barra permanecerá suspendida y rotando en un plano horizontal debido a las fuerzas de interacción de dos imanes en sus extremos y cuatro imanes unidos a las paredes de la cámara, todos con el mismo polo hacia adentro. Además, un imán en la base de la cámara de vidrio repele la parte inferior magnética de la barra giratoria y la ayuda a levitar.

*Si bien los dos dicen que su diseño no se basa en la eliminación completa de la fricción (la necesidad casi imposible de una verdadera máquina de movimiento perpetuo*), creen que su idea de poner un objeto en movimiento en un entorno casi libre de fricción debería "garantizar cero disipación de energía" y, por lo tanto, movimiento perpetuo.

Concourse es un programa unificado especial para estudiantes de primer año que cubre todo el plan de estudios básico y ofrece las ventajas de una escuela pequeña sin renunciar al carácter y los recursos del MIT.

Las presentaciones del concurso fueron evaluadas por estudiantes y profesores, quienes *calificaron cada propuesta según su incapacidad para refutarla*


----------



## lefebre (20 Ene 2022)

Su invento no se ha perdido. Queda implantado en la mente de muchos retarders que aún a día de hoy se piensan que este tipo ha inventado algo. Este logro es en realidad lo que hace que este señor fuera ciertamente un genio.


----------



## Divad (20 Ene 2022)

@Mabuse otra persona que nos demuestra de lo que somos capaces pero como no interesa... desaparece el, su mujer y todo lo que tenía...


La versión completa es mil veces mejor


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Ambas opciones son fe. Se supone que hay un aparato que es capaz de generar o amplificar energía eléctica de alguna forma mecánica, que hay prototipos en funcionamiento. Pero sin verlo y tocarlo es imposible tanto afirmar como negar su existencia.



Pero es posible posicionarse en terminos de creerlo o no creerlo, segun los criterios de cada cual.

Los mios son que si algo es plenamente creible, probable y plausible tiendo a darlo por bueno aun sin pruebas, si es solo plausible pero improbable le puedo conceder el beneficio de la duda a espera de demostracion pero si es de todo punto improbable, nada plausible y no se me demuestra ni practica ni teoricamente... va automaticamente al cubo de la fe y la maguferia.
Este caso es claramente del tercer grupo.

Las grandes afirmaciones requieren grandes pruebas.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿Pruebas claras de la entropía?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mezclas cosas en un totum revolutum que consigue lo que busca... embarrar el debate.

Mira... la fisica dice que las cosas en la tierra caen contra el suelo, pero los pajaros vuelan asi es que la fisica esta mal... ¿no?
Pues no, pero es que lo especial de la vida es que se enfrenta a la fisica y encuentra formas de ir esquivando sus mandatos a traves de tretas y tecnicas imaginativas, como el preso que consigue huir de la carcel sin que por ello la carcel deje ser carcel... solo sucede que el fugado ha encontrado una "fisura" para obtener su objetivo.

Si hablamos de FISICA no me hables de biologia, que aunque sepamos esta supeditada a la fisica, lleva desde siempre buscandose literalmente la vida para utililizar a esa fisica a su favor, sin vulnerarla ni destruirla, solo manipulandola.

Y ahora, si quieres, podemos volver al tema de las maquinitas que sacan energia perpetua e infinita de un monton de cositas que un señor mayor, inventor de pulseras magneticas de venta en farmacias, puso juntas pero jamas patento ni llevo a mayor escala hasta que se murio de viejo para que sus descendientes sigan sin hacer nada de eso...

Mira, te voy a contar un secreto; yo tengo en casa una maquina hecha con un canutillo de boligrafo bic, una goma del pelo, dos servilletas de papel, un clip y dos cartuchos de tinta de impresora gastados, que sin adicion alguna de energia, logran acelerar particulas hasta dos veces la velocidad de la luz. Te lo puedes creer o no, pero moriras sin saber si es verdad o no, porque no pienso patentarlo ni hacer demostracion seria alguna.

Hale... a joderse todos.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (20 Ene 2022)

DEP. Tenía pinta de ser una buena persona. ¿Se sabe si sacó patente del invento?



petoca dijo:


> *En este foro se respetan las leyes de la termodinamica.*




Pero pon la referencia.


----------



## imutes (20 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> la fisica dice que las cosas en la tierra caen contra el suelo



¿La física dice? Los físicos dicen sería a lo sumo, eres tú quien embarra el debate. Los organismos biológicos, que son físicos sin duda, *NO* (sic)_ se enfrenta a la fisica y encuentra formas de ir esquivando sus mandatos a traves de tretas y tecnicas imaginativas, _eso_, _aparte de ser puro animismo, es una falacia: la física , el cosmos etc operan con leyes de tal forma que la energía se ordena creando estructuras auto-organizadas: desde los plasmones a los organismos vivos (y átomos, moléculas, tejidos, planetas, sistemas estelares, cumulos, galaxias etc etc etc)

* Y es el hecho irrefutable de que eso es así*, *que la energía se auto-organiza de forma que crea plasmones y organismos vivos etc, lo que demuestra inequívocamente es que las leyes de los físicos no son ni de lejos Las Leyes de la Física ni por supuestísimos Las Leyes del Universo.*

Y si no es irrefutable, refutalo amiguete.

.


----------



## Busher (20 Ene 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¿La física dice? Los físicos dicen sería a lo sumo, eres tú quien embarra el debate. Los organismos biológicos, que son físicos sin duda, *NO* (sic)_ se enfrenta a la fisica y encuentra formas de ir esquivando sus mandatos a traves de tretas y tecnicas imaginativas, _eso_, _aparte de ser puro animismo, es una falacia: la física , el cosmos etc operan con leyes de tal forma que la energía se ordena creando estructuras auto-organizadas: desde los plasmones a los organismos vivos (y planetas, sistemas estelares, cumulos, galaxias etc etc etc)
> 
> * Y es el hecho irrefutable de que eso es así*, *que la energía se auto-organiza de forma que crea plasmones y organismos vivos, lo que demuestra inequívocamente que las leyes de los físicos no son ni de lejos Las Leyes de la Física ni por supuestísimos Las Leyes del Universo.*
> 
> ...



La afirmacion la haces tu... quien ha de demostrar eres tu. No me inviertas la carga de la prueba que no me chupo el dedo.


----------



## imutes (20 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> La afirmacion la haces tu... quien ha de demostrar eres tu. No me inviertas la carga de la prueba que no me chupo el dedo.



¿La afirmación que la energía se auto-organiza necesita demostrarse?
No, no es necesario demostrarlo: es autoevidente.

Lo de que_ la vida se enfrenta a la fisica y encuentra formas de ir esquivando sus mandatos a traves de tretas y tecnicas imaginativas _*sí* es pura fantasía, animismo primitivo, fuera de todo sentido común y es esa afirmación la que requerie demostración.

La vida y la física ¿se enfrentan? Tretas y formas poco imaginativas de evitar el debate es lo que demuestras.

.


----------



## Gatoo_ (20 Ene 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Y ahora, si quieres, podemos volver al tema de las maquinitas que sacan energia perpetua e infinita de un monton de cositas que un señor mayor, inventor de pulseras magneticas de venta en farmacias, puso juntas pero *jamas patento* ni llevo a mayor escala hasta que se murio de viejo para que sus descendientes sigan sin hacer nada de eso...



Creo que te perdiste la parte en la que un amable forero te explicó y enlazó las razones por las que un aparato así no se puede patentar.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

¿Cuál es el origen del calor terrestre, de dónde procede esa energía? | Pansogal


El origen del calor terrestre se explica por varios factores. ¡Te contamos al detalle cuáles son, por qué son importantes y cómo aprovecharlos!




pansogal.com





"
En lo más profundo de la Tierra, hay temperaturas de hasta 5000 grados. Esto supone una fuente de energía impresionante que permite abastecer las necesidades de agua caliente de cualquier casa. La energía que lo consigue se llama geotermia. Pero, *¿de dónde procede ese calor interno de la Tierra?*



Por supuesto, cabe decir que cuando se utiliza esta energía para *abastecer a las casas de agua caliente de forma renovable y sostenible*, no se llega ni remotamente al centro de la Tierra. Pero incluso muy cerca de la superficie, el calor se mantiene.

*Cómo se produce el calor interno de la Tierra*
El interior de la Tierra está muy caliente por dos razones principales. La primera es *el propio calor que se generó cuando se formó el planeta* y que sigue presente y la segunda es el calor que se genera de la descomposición de los elementos radioactivos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Respuesta equivocada VOX_ANTIENCICLOPEDIA, la pregunta en concreto era : "_Y qué alimenta el núcleo de la tierra para que genere energía? Hay enanos echando carbón?"_ 

A eso no le has contestado.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Decias

"...con experimentos con relojes en el espacio que tratan de demostrar que como va más lento en un entorno para el que no ha sido creado, significa que el tiempo es más lento en el espacio"

No es exactamente así.

Eso lo explicó de putísima madre Einstein en 1905 al publicar la Teoría de la Relatividad Especial (era un pobre empleado en una oficina de patentes). Fíjate si no es muy complicada que hasta yo mismo la medio entiendo, es muy intuitiva

Lo que es la rehostia de complicado es la Relatividad General que escribió años más tarde, basada en complejos cálculos matemáticos. Diez años después de escribirla decían que no la entendían ni 4 científicos en el todo el mundo.

Haz un esfuerzo y te lees un artículo de divulgación de la primera (Especial) te sorprenderás que la puedes entender bastante bien, no hay brujas en la ciencia y menos en este tema.

Si quieres yo mismo te busco un artículo de esos.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Ene 2022)

donar al dominio publico ?
mas vale que haya puesto los planos en internec
porque sino ya me diras tu que es dominio publico


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

Una curiosidad, eres ingeniero?


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ene 2022)

No te mosquees. Creí recordar que eras Ingeniero. No se habla de la Teoría de la Relatividad, de la misma forma, a una abogado a un ingeniero. Al menos en mi caso.


----------



## Valorimaginario (20 Ene 2022)

La respuesta es sí, al menos la última parte de la pregunta.


----------



## Valorimaginario (20 Ene 2022)

Sí claro, lo cierto es que es un tema que merece un hilo aparte. Su teoría se llama "La conservación de la unidad en otra dimensión".



> Los estudios realizados por Oumar Haidara Fall han culminado en un sistema multiplicador mecánico autónomo de fuerza y velocidad. Transmisión de movimiento circular con efecto de multiplicar la potencia de la fuente motriz.











El multiplicador de potencia






www.lavozdegalicia.es







> Oumar Haidara desveló que la idea se le ocurrió hace años cuando, trabajando como vendedor en el mercadillo de Sanxenxo, vio como los marineros empleaban palancas para levantar grandes pesos sin gastar fuerzas.











Desafío tecnológico en Carballo


El pulso de la Costa da Morte El ingeniero senegalés Oumar Haidara Fall y el empresario carballés Carlos Suárez explicaron en Radio Voz las características de su multiplicador mecánico autónomo



www.lavozdegalicia.es








> La ciencia, y en particular la física clásica, se ha desarrollado mediante la estructuración,
> construir formas de simetría e invariancia bajo conceptos que sean capaces de
> para transcribir esta invariabilidad. La noción de simetría o invariancia ha contribuido mucho a
> para estudiar y comprender la naturaleza y esto ha llevado a la simetría de las leyes que rigen la evolución temporal de
> ...







> De hecho, observaciones como: la diferencia entre la materia visible y la oscura,
> la desigualdad entre la energía cinética y potencial de ciertas estrellas y en los cúmulos de
> la incompatibilidad entre el bit y el qubit, la igualdad de la reacción de los cuerpos en caída libre en un pozo gravitatorio sin fondo
> en un pozo gravitatorio sin fondo, la nulidad de las leyes de Albert Einstein en el horizonte de un
> ...





> Belleza, orden, armonía, correspondencia entre partes, equilibrio, igualdad, proporción, regularidad
> proporción, la regularidad o simplemente la simplicidad de la simetría, no nos prohíben hacer
> de hacer intentos en el difícil mundo de la asimetría. Así, la geometría vuelve a tomar
> vuelve a ser protagonista para mostrar el caso en el que, partiendo de su simetría natural, la energía
> ...





> El proceso consiste en sustituir el concepto de transferencia de energía simétrica por uno asimétrico
> sistema de interacción asimétrica, para someter el trabajo motor y resistivo a diferentes
> condiciones, por lo que la pérdida de eficiencia causada por la fuente de trabajo resistiva es mucho mayor que la
> trabajo resistivo, es mucho mayor que el del trabajo motor.
> ...





> Teniendo en cuenta que los experimentos realizados en el dispositivo proporcionan claves e incluso
> justificaciones infinitamente más claras que las formalizaciones infinitamente más
> analogías, algunas particularidades merecen ser señaladas:
> El cambio radical en la forma de pensar y utilizar la energía, no como una transferencia de una fuente a un destino, sino como una
> ...





> La utilidad de la tecnología en la práctica de la ingeniería es diversa y múltiple; por ejemplo, el conjunto de tecnologías en las que es necesario el uso de un motor evolucionará con el tiempo.
> Por ejemplo, el conjunto de tecnologías en las que es necesario el uso de un motor evolucionará
> para tener en cuenta el aporte de energía del efecto retardador o resistivo. En términos de
> En cuanto a su aplicabilidad en otros campos científicos, podemos citar el mecanicismo
> ...






> - Cosmología: Explicaciones de la ruptura de la simetría entre la energía potencial y cinética de los cuerpos (expansión del universo) por el cruce de su interacción sin implicar a la masa negra





> - Física cuántica: La energía es un concepto cuántico porque estos fenómenos se ajustan a los postulados; se puede mostrar la analogía entre la geometría del modo de funcionamiento del modelo asimétrico, con el experimento que está en el origen del descubrimiento del espín.





> - El ordenador cuántico: La realización del experimento mecanístico de la raíz de la doble negación conlleva la lógica cuántica





> - Bioquímica y farmacología: Manipulación controlada de la quiralidad.






Hay una enorme literatura tanto en sitios de patentes (explicaciones, planos, pruebas) como desperdigada por internet. Es el único inventor por el que pongo la mano en el fuego en estos temas más allá del límite de la ciencia.

El prototipo que demuestra la teoría:



El Inventor Oumar con su juguete:



Este aparato sí es el bueno, el que sí "multiplica la energía" si anidas el sistema. Es el eslabón de unión que faltaba entre la mecánica cuántica y la relatividad. La teoría del todo.


----------



## Valorimaginario (22 Ene 2022)

Eso me recuerda a los artículos de "revistas científicas" de hace veinticinco años hablando de volantes de inercia con tecnología de superconductividad para almacenar energía cinética y evitar pérdidas y accidentes por fricción contra las paredes del contenedor. Por la superconductividad a temperatura ambiente aún estamos esperando. Esa tecnología se quedó en esto que no es poco:


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ene 2022)

Generador de Energía Perpetua



ciberecovero dijo:


> #wood_stove #generator #220vgenerator
> Generador de Energía Perpetua con un alternador de coche | Energía Libre​
> 
> 1 ene 2022
> ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Feb 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


>


----------



## Busher (22 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Generador de Energía Perpetua



Mañana mismo voy al Leroy Merlin, que seguro que ya tienen esa genialidad a la venta... o igual no (pero solo porque se han acabado, no porque sea un timo).


----------

